#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-16
<Guest43790> I want to start learning ARM programming buy using ARM+Ubuntu environment .
<Amit_Karpe>  I want to start learning ARM programming buy using ARM+Ubuntu environment .
<Amit_Karpe> When I tried this link --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch
<Amit_Karpe> for "Building a qemu-only image" it stops at
<Amit_Karpe> "I: Installing core packages..."  and after that 50 mins. no progress
<Amit_Karpe> what may the problem ?
<Amit_Karpe> Do we  have any ready made image ubuntu-arm.img ??
<kblin> crud.. anyone with a sheevaplug who can tell me his fstab? the 1.0 installer ships with an empty fstab
#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-19
<zumbi> hi
<Martyn> WOW
<Martyn> Most people I've seen in channel in a while
#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-20
<Killalotz> Hi there
<Killalotz> I'm trying to install ubuntu ARM on Samsung ARM CPU
<Killalotz> ARM-ARM920
<armin76> karmic won't work on that, fyi
<suihkulokki> Killalotz: ubuntu won't support you hardware. However, you get effectively the same stuff from Debian
<suihkulokki> Killalotz: see http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Arm/OtherPlatforms for debian install when not using official kernels
<armin76> hah, suihkulokki stealing users :P
<Killalotz> suihkulokki Debian Rules :D
<Killalotz> suihkulokki I'm running Debian X86 on my webserver :)
<Killalotz> thanks for the info, suihkulokki
<Killalotz> armin76 to ;)
<slick6661> hello all
<slick6661> I'm looking for a list of mirrors
<slick6661> I'm trying to pick a mirror closer than the one on my NSLU2 installer
<lool> slick6661: Sadly, there's only ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports for now; we think about moving to archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu though
<slick6661> ok
<slick6661> I'm setting up a NSLU2 now
<lool> I'm sorry about that
<slick6661> I found the wiki was a little out dated
<slick6661> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/NSLU2
<slick6661> been updating it too :D
<ojn> slick6661: you are aware it's a dead end, right? karmic won't run on it.
<slick6661> well I've noticed there wasn't a karmic port for it but I wasn't totally sure why
<slick6661> that kind of sucks
<ojn> slick6661: support for older cpus is being dropped in the name of performance and efficiency. Makes sense since netbooks is the main target and they will all use modern cpus.
<slick6661> do you know the reason?
<slick6661> I see
<ojn> i.e. karmic requires armv6 + vfp. lucid will require armv7 (and probably be built for thumb2, that will be interesting for cortex-a8 products)
<slick6661> well I as looking at getting a beagle board
<slick6661> but the slug has been so reliable
<slick6661> I guess I could always go back to debian
<ojn> yeah, debian will probably be your best bet. Since it's not a desktop machine you're not missing out much on ubuntu features anyway
<slick6661> I was hoping to keep a common command line between them all
<slick6661> as a general question to anyone on the channel what arm hardware does ubuntu run well on
<slick6661> I know about the Slug, beagle board
<slick6661> but I'm curious what else is out there
<ojn> freescale babbage and marvell dove are the main eval boards that canonical work with, I think. Beyond that, all I've been able to tell is that there's various OEM systems in progress but nothing on the market yet
<kblin> slick6661: the sheevaplug seems to work ok, apart from the dead-end bit of not being supported by more recent versions
<kblin> my home zoo includes two beagles and a plug, and they all run 9.04 just fine
<slick6661> cool
<slick6661> has anyone gotten this to work on something like a buffalo NAS?
<armin76> slick6661: you can install ubuntu on whatever you want, its just that you'll have to do it manually, not with the installer and stuff
<slick6661> yea
<slick6661> I'm just thinking about what would be a good slug replacement
<armin76> and provide your kernel :)
<slick6661> beagleboard is nice
<armin76> the sheevaplug is the default replacement of the slug
<slick6661> but I would prefer something nice and cheap (like the slug)
<slick6661> hmmmmm
<slick6661> oh I've seen this
<slick6661> I completely forgot what it was called
<slick6661> ut I saw this months ago and was just wishing I could remember what it was called , lol :)
<slick6661> what about the apple airport express
<slick6661> it looks just like the plug but with wifi and audio out
<slick6661> has anyone seen anything about that?
<armin76> hrm?
<armin76> nope i haven't
<slick6661> http://store.apple.com/us/product/MB321LL/A/AirPort-Express-AirTunes?fnode=MTY1NDA0Mg&mco=MTA4NTc4MTE
<slick6661> it's pretty cool
<slick6661> I've seen it setup to connect to a wifi network and allow someone using iTunes to play the music out of the audio jack on the device
<slick6661> it waould be awesome if you could do the same with Banshee
<kblin> itunes is a bit of a pain, due to the encryption..
<slick6661> well I don't necessarily mean itunes
<slick6661> but could I use this on linux
<slick6661> and aparently there are packages to do that
<slick6661> I also found out that it's processor is a 200Mhz Mips
<slick6661> http://www.pogoplug.com/meet/
<slick6661> that looks pretty cool
<slick6661> anyone gotten it yet?
<ojn> pogoplug is similar to sheevaplug
<slick6661> yea, the first gen was a sheva plug with a sticket
<slick6661> the new one has 4 ports and there seems to be a decent community around it
<slick6661> 4 *usb ports
<ojn> Gee, I really wish it didn't take HOURS to do package installs and upgrades on this system.
#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-21
<armin76> ojn: talking about sh? :)
<ojn> armin76: No, talking about this cortex-a8 with SD storage.
#ubuntu-arm 2009-11-22
<armin76> anyone compiled chromium on arm?
<armin76> lool ?
<armin76> zumbi the ricer? :D
<ojn> I have ran it but i didn't compile. :)
 * armin76 wasn't talking about the game, btw
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-22
<bradh> Hi. I'm looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootfsFromScratch and am a bit confused. I'm interested in knowing if my software works OK on arm, but I don't have any ARM hardware. So I'm looking for the easiest way to get ubuntu going on qemu.
<bradh> Do I have to build the rootfs? Or is it possible to say "qemu --magic_options" and install an image as usual?
<persia> zumbi_, GrueMaster: There aren't any arch-specific mailing lists for Ubuntu.  ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com is usually a good choice.
<GrueMaster> persia: Thanks.  Didn't knpw if we were replacing ubuntu-mobile or not.
<GrueMaster> know
<persia> It's about purpose.  Flavours can have mailing lists: interesting discussions about how to solve various issues (What use cases do we support?  How do we handle USB drives?  What program is useful for making phone calls?)
<persia> Since each flavour has a *different* answer to these questions, it makes sense to have separate discussions.
<persia> In the case of architectures, there's very rarely such interesting discussions.  Most of the meaty bits are really more appropriately handled in toolchain discussions, which tend to happen in bug reports.
<GrueMaster> ah
<persia> And porting issues are usually interesting to everyone, although some architectures get more support than others (mostly seems to be related to what developers have, rather than anything else)
<hrw> hi
<bradh> I asked earlier, but didn't get a response: is the best way to set up a generic (not representative of any particular hardware) qemu vm to build the rootfs? Or is there something easier?
<hrw> multistrap, rootstock, linaro-image-create
<hrw> some of them
<fredim> This error happens when I install ubuntu10.10-netbook-arm
<fredim> ubuntu-netbook-10.10-netbook-armel+dove
<fredim> "Not omap EVM"
<persia> fredim, You probably want to try to catch NCommander about that: I think he did most of the dove testing (and I don't know anyone else offhand who has dove)
<zumbi_> persia: ubuntu-devel best choice or ubuntu-mobile.. i just want to invite/let know ubuntu-arm about emdebian sprint/worksession
<persia> zumbi_, ubuntu-devel is probably best for that.
<persia> ubuntu-mobile will likely go away soon enough.
<persia> (as the flavours it discussed are no longer extant)
<zumbi_> persia: ack, thanks :)
<joolzg> afternoon fromuk
<joolzg> got a problem, just installed ubuntu10.10 on my beagle board, system up but mouse and keyboard not working so i cannot get past the 1st welcome screen
<joolzg> ive also tried a couple of mice but same outcome
<joolzg> i know the keyboard works cause i have been playing with building new kernels
<joolzg> forgot to say im using the Maverick build linked from wiki.ubuntu.com
<joolzg> anybody here, feel all alone :-)
<ogra_ac> what beage version is that ?
<ogra_ac> *beagle
<ogra_ac> pre-C4 had USB issues iirc
<joolzg> c4 version
<ogra_ac> do you have a powered HUB attached ?
<joolzg> yep, i started with the EBV Beagle Kit which comes with everything except keyboard and mouse
<joolzg> as i said i have been running non-gui for over a week, so i know keyboard works
<ogra_ac> which instructions exactly did you follow ? got  a link ?
<joolzg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<ogra_ac> ok, thats the official image
<joolzg> it boots and runs but it fails to let me past the "System Configuration"
<ogra_ac> do you properly boot with the initrd ?
<ogra_ac> ah, if you see the oem config screen you should be fine wrt initrd
<ogra_ac> did you try to reconnect mouse and kbd after X is up
<joolzg> nope
<ogra_ac> try that
<joolzg> not working
<ogra_ac> hmm
 * ogra_ac hasnt heard of any such issues yet
<joolzg> any way of getting the console up
<ogra_ac> edit boot.scr before you do the first boot, during the resize the image should set up a serial getty
<joolzg> im a bit new on this stuff so any more pointers please
<joolzg> i just booted from another SD card which i can see "4 port hub found"
<joolzg> and it shows in dmesg "CHESEN USB Keyboard"
<joolzg> and
<joolzg> "PIXART USB Optical Mouse"
<joolzg> found it will turn on the serial and see what messages i get
<joolzg> ive added in the console=ttyS2,115200n8 and nothingon console, should i try ttyS1
<joolzg> right got console up and there are no messages after the console login message, the system continues to boot but will without USB Keyboard or Mouse
<joolzg> i also cannot see any USB messages in the console output
<suihkulokki> lool: any idea why ldconfig would not plunge into hwcap directories, but ld.so does (ie when no ld.so.cache is around)
<lool> suihkulokki: Is your glibc/eglibc patched similarly than Ubuntu's?
<lool> debian/patches/arm/local-hwcap-updates.diff
<lool> suihkulokki: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%2Bbranch/ubuntu/eglibc/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/arm/local-hwcap-updates.diff
<lool> suihkulokki: In fact, I'm not even sure this is enough
<lool> suihkulokki: Right; the patch has been broken in Ubuntu for some reason
<suihkulokki> lool: thats not the problem.. I see ld.so crawl the directories and load hwcap libraries as expected
<suihkulokki> the problem is ldconfig doesnt crawl them
<lool> suihkulokki: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lool/ubuntu-toolchain/glibc-neon-and-misc-hwcaps/revision/214
<lool> suihkulokki: Yes; that's the HWCAP_IMPORTANT thing
<suihkulokki> without HWCAP_IMPORTANT ld.so doesn't crawl them
<lool> well I remember reading through that code when patching for vfp and neon, and there were different sets for ldconfig and for ld.so
<lool> ah debian/patches/arm/local-no-hwcap.diff is the other patch
<lool> suihkulokki: Is this in a chroot with /proc mounted?
<lool>   * Update patch arm/local-no-hwcap to also flag HWCAP_ARM_NEON as an
<lool>     important hwcap; this adds /lib/neon, /usr/lib/neon etc. to the ldconfig
<lool>     and ld.so search pathes.
<lool>   * New patch, arm/local-hwcap-updates, add support for some recent ARM hwcaps
<lool>     additions.
<lool> So one of them is for the ldconfig cache, and the other is for ld.so and ldconfig; indeed it seems you should be seeing the same behavior for ldconfig and ld.so
<lool> suihkulokki: Is this with ldconfig -r?
<lool> suihkulokki: http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=11149 was "recently" fixed and apparently introduced a regression
<ubot2> lool: Error: Could not parse XML returned by sourceware.org: timed out (http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/xml.cgi?id=11149)
<suihkulokki> lool: no -r option
<lool> suihkulokki: Ok; then I'm out of ideas and would have to debug it
<lool> I'm afraid I forgot most of the reading I did back then
<lool> suihkulokki: I'm curious to hear for the issue when you've found it  :-)
<lool> suihkulokki: Do you have this in a bug somewher?
<GrueMaster> ogra: Friday's image fails to boot a second time.  Am planning to look into it further, but here is the boot log.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/535244/
<rsavoye> Is the OpenGLES & OpenVG libraries in Natty accelerated or are they the Mesa versions ?
<rsavoye> plus I was wondering if they were desktop only, as I was planing on using a framebuffer with no X11
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, there were some X issues
<hrw> rsavoye: mesa iirc provides only opengl not openles
<GrueMaster> ogra_ac: This is a kernel panic, and doesn't look X related.  I could be wrong, but I don't see any indication of X starting here.
<ogra_ac> oh, k
<rsavoye> hrw: actually there are OpenGLES1 & 2, plus OpenVG libraries for Mesa, I'm already using them
<rsavoye> but eventually need to move them off the desktop and onto the real device
<rsavoye> i.mx51 based
<rsavoye> I assume I can use the ARM Mali libraries with Natty or Maverick ?
<hrw> rsavoye: babbage?
<rsavoye> nope, custom hardware
<rsavoye> initially using the Freescale eval board
<hrw> rsavoye: planning to use 2.6.35-fsl or other version?
<rsavoye> right now they're using ltib for building images
<rsavoye> but may move to Ubuntu
<GrueMaster> ogra_ac: Did the image builder crash?  Not seeing images since 20101119, and no email for omap4 imaages (blank email for omap only).
<prpplague> ogra_ac: does your ac100 have touchscreen ?
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, no, only the logging
<ogra_ac> prpplague, nope
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, ubuntu-netbook-default-settings was borked, fix went in today
<GrueMaster> Ah.
<prpplague> ogra_ac: how is it working out for you?
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, i dont know how ubuntu-netbook will behave though
<ogra_ac> so tomorrows build may still fail
<ogra_ac> prpplague, using ubuntu without touchscreen on the ac100 ? works fine ;)
<prpplague> ogra_ac: sorry i meant in general, not specific to the touch part
<ogra_ac> well, its works so so ... given that all power management, sound, button control etc is done in a proprietary tool in userspace i cant make full use of all the device features
<prpplague> ogra_ac: have you seen the HP touchsmart units? they are x86, but i am curious what you think about the form factor:  http://www.amazon.com/HP-TouchSmart-tm2-2150us-12-1-Inch-Argento/dp/B00429LI9W
<prpplague> ogra_ac: it's one of those designs that folds down into a psuedo-tablet
<ogra_ac> my laptop is such a device
<ogra_ac> i dont use the touchscreen much
<ogra_ac> http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_configurator.asp?PRID=11149
<ogra_ac> prpplague, to be honest i dont use my normal laptop much anymore, when i bought it it felt light any breezy but since i have the ac100 everything feels clunky, i even do tasks on the laptop only remotely from the ac100 atm
<prpplague> ogra_ac: interesting
<prpplague> never even heard of AVA before
<ogra_ac> i guess if you ask macbook air users you will hear something similar from them
<ogra_ac> the form factor is really intreaguing
<ogra_ac> AVA is just an ODM, the OEM is Clevo for that laptop
<ogra_ac> err, other way round ;)
<ogra_ac> i bought mine as "nexoc"
<prpplague> interesting
<ogra_ac> (the ac100 is originally built by compal btw)
<prpplague> the prices are certainly good
<ogra_ac> yeah, its cheap and everything works out of the box with ubuntu, that were my critical points back then
<ogra_ac> and you can upgrade every part of it (CPU, RAM, DIsk etc)
<prpplague> hmm, this would be interesting with omap4 - http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_configurator.asp?PRID=13877
<ogra_ac> with laptops i usually buy some average standard and upgrade it after 1.2 years
<ogra_ac> 1-2
<ogra_ac> heh, toughbook like
<prpplague> yea
<hrw> prpplague: I would prefer 10-11" with >=1024x600 but needs to have hdmi out
 * ogra_ac would prefer a pandaboard in the ac100 case ;)
<prpplague> ogra_ac: already done that
<ogra_ac> wooot ?!?
<ogra_ac> a std panda ?
<prpplague> minus the connectors
<ogra_ac> wow
<ogra_ac> indeed, minus the connectors ;)
<prpplague> it was more of a proof of concept thing
<ogra_ac> bah, do it in mass production !
<prpplague> i thought about making a "retro fit kit"
<ogra_ac> :)
<prpplague> ogra_ac: http://www.frys.com/product/6280390?site=sr:SEARCH:MAIN_RSLT_PG
<prpplague> ogra_ac: thats the netbook i used
<ogra_ac> thats not an ac100 ;)
<prpplague> ogra_ac: yea i needed the room inside to shove a panda in
<prpplague> ogra: if i did a nice pcb, i could get it down into a 7" netbook
<ogra_ac> yeah, thats why i was so suprised you said ac100
<ogra_ac> thats like 4x thicker than the ac100
<ogra_ac> my gf has the same one sitting next to me
<prpplague> ogra_ac: yea, if i were to do a custom pcb, i could get it pretty thin
<ogra_ac> yup
<prpplague> 7" seems too small to me
<prpplague> 8.9" is about right
<ogra_ac> board size you mean ?
<prpplague> the smallest 1280x800 i've seen is 11.4"
<prpplague> display
<ogra_ac> ah, the ac100 is 10"
<ogra_ac> and the MSI too (at least the one next to me)
<prpplague> yea the choices for lvds displays right now are 7" , 8.9", 10.1", 11.6" and 12.1"  for netbooks
<ogra_ac> who needs 1280x800 anyway
<prpplague> 10.1" is the standard pers se
<ogra_ac> as long as you lead the HDMI outside
<prpplague> yea that is my thoughts as well
<ogra_ac> 1024x600 is just fine for the internal display
<prpplague> ogra_ac: but i get alot of end user feedback saying they want 1280x800
<ogra_ac> well
<prpplague> (note most end users have no clue what they actually need verses what they want)
<ogra_ac> i doubt you will actually be able to tell the difference between a 1024x600 downscaled  and 1280x800 full HD movie
<prpplague> indeed
<ogra_ac> which is the only reason why i wuld want a 1280x600 LCD
<ogra_ac> but then i would use a 50" TV via HDMI anyway :P
<prpplague> hehe
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/664431 needs some NEON testing (again)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 664431 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Natty) (and 3 other projects) "QT on armel is built with NEON by default (affects: 4) (dups: 1) (heat: 40)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<GrueMaster> What kind of testing do you need me to do?  Be aware I only have one pandaboard with me.  I can remote into my dove, but it is limited.
<GrueMaster> I can do more thorough testing with the dove next week.
<ogra_ac> well, as soon as you can then
<ogra_ac> just install a QT app and try to run it (ssh -X will be fine too, you dont need to have a desktop installed)
<GrueMaster> Ok, I'll see what I can do.
<ogra_ac> and report back that you dont see a SIGILL
<ogra_ac> no hurry, we have 10 days
<ogra_ac> or so
<ogra_ac> i asked some ac100 people too, but we need a test from a supported arch as well i think
<GrueMaster> I can test the panda in a little bit.
<ogra_ac> panda has neon
<ogra_ac> i need a dove test once you are back home
<GrueMaster> Ah.  Ok.
<ogra_ac> ndec, !
<ndec> ogra_ac: hi
<ogra_ac> ndec, i'm waiting since a week to give you this link ;) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-October/031860.html
<ogra_ac> somehow i either forgot it or you werent around
<ogra_ac> that has info about the linker changes
<ndec> ogra_ac: hehe... thx!
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-23
<suihkulokki> lool: I can reproduce the "ldconfig does not crawl hwcap dirs" with stock ubuntu on efika sb
<ndec> lool: hi!
<ndec> lool:  do you know if someone is making any sort of 'daily' build packages for ffmpeg? i would be interested to get more up-to-date packages from the dev branch basically
<lool> ndec: hey
<lool> suihkulokki: So it's not searching /vfp, /neon etc. anymore?
<lool> ndec: I'm not aware of any myself; you could write to the multimedia team to ask them and/or you could set one up yourself with a recipe
<lool> ndec: I think ffmpeg is still in SVN, so basically it would involve a) setting up a bzr-svn import in Lanuchpad b) adding the packaging in a derived branch (copied from Ubuntu?) c) Launchpad build recipe to combine the latest svn import tip with the packging and upload to a PPA
<ndec> lool: hey! that's not what I was hoping ;-)
<ndec> lool: ffmpeg has a git tree which is sync'd with their svn repo
<suihkulokki> lool: indeed. create /lib/v7l/neon directory, and then strace ldconfig
<ndec> lool: do you have an example of another package that has such daily? i might give this a try, but I probably need some example
<lool> suihkulokki: You could try forcing hwcaps to see whether that's the problem
<lool> suihkulokki: "LD_HWCAP_MASK=0x1040 ldconfig"
<lool> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/343602 has some examples of that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 343602 in linux (Ubuntu Jaunty) (and 3 other projects) "NEON and THUMBEE hwcaps (heat: 4)" [High,Fix released]
<lool> suihkulokki: Also useful: LD_SHOW_AUXV="" cat </dev/null
<lool> ndec: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/SourceBuilds/GettingStarted
<lool> suihkulokki: I tried here, and it seems to work
<lool> suihkulokki: mkdir vfp && cp /lib/libpcre.so.3* /lib/vfp/ -a -f
<lool> ldconfig
<lool> ldconfig -p|grep pcre
<lool>         libpcre.so.3 (libc6, hwcap: 0x0000000000000040) => /lib/vfp/libpcre.so.3
<lool> ldd /usr/bin/pcretest shows /lib/vfp/libpcre.so.3
<lool> and can be run
<lool> suihkulokki: perhaps some missing kernel configs?  or some new security feature?
<hrw> hmm.. nice
<suihkulokki> lool: ok.. that works from /lib/vfp but not from /lib/v7l/vfp
<lool> suihkulokki: Oh so you miss v7l; what does the LD_SHOW_AUXV thing do?
<lool> LD_SHOW_AUXV="" cat </dev/null
<lool> AT_HWCAP: line
<suihkulokki> swp half thumb fast-mult vfp edsp thumbee neon
<suihkulokki> and AT_PLATFORM v7l
<lool> suihkulokki: I don't see v7l in ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/arm/dl-procinfo.c, or in debian/patches/arm/local-no-hwcap.diff
<suihkulokki> because its not a hwcap ;)
<lool> Yep
<lool> I'm looking at the code
<lool> suihkulokki: #define _dl_string_platform(str) (-1)
<lool> in ports/sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/arm/dl-procinfo.h
<lool> suihkulokki: You can break into ldconfig and run is_hwcap_platform("v7l"), it returns 0
<lool> suihkulokki: alpha has a sample implementation
<ndec> lool: what's the diff between ffmpeg and ffmpeg-extra?
<ogra> open and closed codecs iirc
<lool> ndec: Things like x264 which are problematic for universe, but are ok for multiverse
<persia> x264 isn't still the best example: it's been in universe since karmic :)
<ndec> ogra: lool: i am trying to build ffmpeg from dev branch. i am getting a debian package error that I can hardly understand. toward the end when running dpkg-shlibdeps. see http://paste.ubuntu.com/535555/. any idea?
<ndec> basically since the last major release, ffmpeg has created a new lib (libavcore) to factorize some code. I believe i created the proper stuff in debian/control, .. .but i might be missing something
<lool> ndec: Do you have a libavutil50 package?
<lool> oh sorry
<lool> the actual error is dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /tmp/f/ffmpeg-db/debian/tmp/usr/lib/libavcore.so.0 (used by debian/ffmpeg/usr/bin/ffprobe).
<ndec> lool: yes. it's built by ffmpeg
<lool> what it's saying is that you don't have any shlib or symbol file for this library
<lool> your packaging needs to be updated for this new library I would guess
<ndec> well, i thought I did it ;-)
<ndec> i updated debian/control to create a new package for libavcore
<lool> ndec: You need a .symbols file
<ndec> lool: i think i found something.. the debian/rules define LIB_PKGS and the regex is missing libavcore...
<ndec> so my new lib is not processed later...
<lool> ndec: Yeah, sorry, I was fishing the actual packaging
<lool> ndec: and it's generating calls to dh_makeshlibs
<lool> ndec: So that's what you need to patch
<lool> ndec: Yup, correct
<ndec> lool: it's just so fun to learn these things ;-)
<lool> ndec: Well this one is heavily package specific
<ogra> whoops, sorry, was in a meeting
<lool> ndec: The ffmpeg packaging is tricky in many ways
<ogra> buut loic handled the case i see :)
<lool> ndec: Because it builds multiple passes, and because there are many ffmpeg sources: one in Debian, two in Ubuntu, and some out of Debian/Ubuntu
<ndec> lool: well.. i noticed this... i am trying to create a ffmpeg daily build package built from ffmpeg git tree.
<ndec> there are lots of neons improvements happening in the current dev branch, and we want to play with them
<ScottK> ogra and/or NCommander: Was my reply during the meeting sufficient answer to the question of Qt/KDE status?
<ndec> ogra: you are a lucky one today
<ogra> ScottK, yep, thanks
<ogra> ndec, well, i still miss you or someone from TI at that meeting :)
<ndec> ogra: what meeting?
<ogra> ndec, the ubuntu ARM weekly meeting
<ndec> argh!
<ogra> :)
<ndec> lool: ogra: my ffmpeg daily package built for x86... I am going to push in our PPA
<lool> ndec: Cool
<lool> ndec: Now you can setup a recipe for that to be done daily  :)
<ndec> lool: at least i am getting closer...
<ndec> lool: btw i am dropping the patches in debian/patches since I believe they aren't needed when working with the tip of dev branch. any problem with that?
<ndec> i am only keeping the doxygen related patch because this one makes sense
<lool> ndec: Depends of the patch
<lool> ndec: debian/patches/0004-cpp-hack.patch might still be needed
<ndec> lool: argh.. i started with maverick source package, not natty ;-) let me check again
<Tscheesy_> anyone tried kubuntu-mobile on the n900? i would the the omap3-Image..
<Tscheesy_> s/the/take
<ScottK> Tscheesy_: Talk to rbelem.
<Tscheesy_> fine :) thx
<ScottK> I've seen it on his.  Not sure what kernel was running (it wasn't an Ubuntu kernel).
 * rbelem o/
<Tscheesy_> oO
<Tscheesy_> hi rbelem : ping :)
<ogra_ac> yeah, you need a special kernel and initrd
<rbelem> i was using a nitdroid kernel
<rbelem> which micro sd do you have?
<Tscheesy_> rbelem:  do you boot with uboot ?
<Tscheesy_> rbelem: i got a normal 4GB one
<Tscheesy_> i'm just going to ty it
<rbelem> Tscheesy_, yup
<rbelem> i think that you need a 8gb class 6 at least
<Tscheesy_> hmm
<rbelem> i was running on a 8gb class 2
<ogra_ac> rbelem, wow, kubuntu-mobile is bigger than an ubuntu desktop install ?
<rbelem> and it was painly slow
<Tscheesy_> the preinstalled image is about half a gig compressed
<ogra_ac> it needs a 4G card it expands to on first boot
<ogra_ac> 4G is minimum
<Tscheesy_> k
<rbelem> ogra_ac, i think that it runs on 4gb, but 8 would be better :-)
<ogra_ac> but the ubuntu image wont run on the n900
<ogra_ac> sure, 8 will be better :)
<ogra_ac> 16 even more ;)
<Tscheesy_> 32 won't work on a n900
<rbelem> Tscheesy_, you need some meego configs too
<rbelem> to get keyboard and touchscreen working
<Tscheesy_> yes?
<Tscheesy_> so then i have to get the mmego-image too.. and perhaps another sd-card :D
<ogra_ac> and a flux compensator :)
<rbelem> http://meego.gitorious.org/meego-device-adaptation
<Tscheesy_> ^^
<rbelem> nope
<rbelem> just clone these repos
<Tscheesy_> *reading*
<rbelem> mathieu around?
<Tscheesy_> rbelem: thank you - this will be my next weekend-pleasure ;)
<rbelem> :-)
<rbelem> Tscheesy_, other tip...
<rbelem> set qt to use raster
<rbelem> and chmod -x all nepomuk and akonadi binaries :-)
<Tscheesy_> oO
<rbelem> we will work on the packages
<rbelem> to remove some unneeded deps
<rbelem> Tscheesy_, QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster
<Tscheesy_> nice
<rbelem> i put in the beginning of /usr/bin/startkde
<rbelem> but i think that it can live in the /etc/environment
<rbelem> Tscheesy, i think that kubuntu-default-settings in natty already sets this var correctly
<rbelem> ScottK, ^
<Tscheesy> rbelem:  hm.. did you dist-upgrade? or is this the daily-image?
<rbelem> Tscheesy, i dist-upgraded
<rbelem> Tscheesy, are you using 10.10 image?
<Tscheesy> k
<Tscheesy> yes
<rbelem> it is better to stay at 10.10 for now
<Tscheesy> ^^
<rbelem> i think that after kde 4.6 be uploaded this will be better for kubuntu mobile natty
<Tscheesy> Qt does big steps atm i think
<rbelem> yup :-)
<rbelem> there is a ppa with optimized qt packages, i mean neon enabled :-)
<rbelem> but i think that it still uses qt 4.7.0
<Tscheesy> i like to be cutting edge - but not bleeding edge :D
<rbelem> :-)
<GrueMaster> I just prefer the edge of sanity.
<Tscheesy> Death Metal - says the Wiki :D
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-24
<Martyn> Hey all.
<Martyn> Anyone have experience writing gigabit ethernet drivers?
<ScottK> rbelem and Tscheesy: We need GCC fixed before anything happens on Qt/ARM for Natty.
<hrw> morning
<try> can anyone comment how to build kernel Headers for kernel source ? As I am using diff kernel tree than ubuntu and wanted to build pvr kernel modules
<try> make headers_install ARCH=arm INSTALL_HDR_PATH=/custom
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide i think
<ogra> ah, no, its actually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild might also help
<try> how to enable loopback device
<try> i cant see ifconfig -a lo interface
<dmart> ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1 up
<dmart> ?
<dmart> or "ifup lo" if you have ifupdown in your filesystem
<ogra_ac> grmpf
<ogra_ac> merging shadow provides to become really painful
<rOxx> hello, i have some problems with the ubuntu 10.10 installation on the beagleboard xm with sd card. i tried the two methods on webpage to flash the sd card - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall but i cant see the card on my linux pc after i put the files on the card. then i boot windows and format the card. any help what i did wrong ?
<dmart> GrueMaster: for https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall, should there be a "sync" after the zcat >device / dd of=device step?
<dmart> rOxx: are you sure you used the correct device node?  what did you do to write the image to the card exactly?
<rOxx> after the zcat and dd step i got no message
<rOxx> i tried this two methods but nothing works
<dmart> rOxx: Try again, but after the zcat or dd step, type:
<dmart> sync
<dmart> ...and wait for the prompt to return
<dmart> Possibly not all of the data has hit the card?
<rOxx> @dmart, yes im sure that is used the correct device. the name was mmcblk0p1 - a sd card with  8 gb
<ogra_ac> thats definitely the wrong device name
<dmart> oh, yes, it must be the whole-device node: /dev/mmcblk0
<ogra_ac> right, the above is a partition name
<rOxx> sorry is used /dev/mmcblk0p1
<rOxx> im back in few minutes. i want to test "sync" in console after flashing
<rOxx> and im now in windows :;-(
<GrueMaster> dmart: sync could help.  I have a script that I use to zero then flash my SD card.  The last step is for it to pop up a notification window letting me know it is done.
<ogra_ac> writing to the device instead of the partition too
<GrueMaster> And Idon't use the zcat method.  I have found it to be less reliable than "gunzip ; dd" personally.
<ogra_ac> huh ?
<ogra_ac> there shouldnt be any difference
<ogra_ac> there surely isnt techincally
<GrueMaster> Not sure why.  May be because with dd youcan write a block at a time, whereas the zcat method writes in byte mode.
<GrueMaster> I have seen issues when using dd if I don't specify "bs=1024" or at least have"bs=" set to a sector or cluster divisable number.
<rOxx> i´m back, but the sync command doenst help me
<rOxx> here are the details
<rOxx> bastian@bastian-Inspiron-1520:~/Downloads$ sudo dd bs=4M if=ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img of=/dev/mmcblk0p1
<rOxx> 499+1 Datensätze ein
<rOxx> 499+1 Datensätze aus
<rOxx> 2094403584 Bytes (2,1 GB) kopiert, 228,692 s, 9,2 MB/s
<rOxx> after that is used the sync command. after 1 second the prompt come back
<rOxx> but after that i cant see the sd card
<rOxx> gparted does not start after this process, when i disconnect the sd card gparted starts, the only way i find out to get access to the card was a windows system....
<ogra_ac> you are still writing to the wrong device with dd
<ogra_ac> /dev/mmcblk0 is what you want
<ogra_ac> *not* /dev/mmcblk0p1
<ogra_ac> thats a partition
<dmart> rOxx: Linux will not know about the new partition layout that was written to the card right away ... what happens after you remove and reinsert the card?
<ogra_ac> dmart, he writes a partitioned image into a partition
<ogra_ac> that wont work ;)
<dmart> that's also true
<dmart> dd ...  of=/dev/mmcblk0
<rOxx> thx ogra, i will test without p1
<dmart> (not ... /dev/mmcblk0p1)
<rOxx> im back in few minutes. thanks for your help
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, did you put the suggestion for gunzip/dd on the install instructions ?
<GrueMaster> yes, a while ago.  Others were reporting on this channel that they were having issues, butthat the other method worked fine.
<ogra_ac> can you please add a warning that his eats hilarious amounts of diskspace and should really only be used if zcat doesnt work
<ogra_ac> with emphasis on *only*
<dmart> GrueMaster: I edited the wiki to add syncs; feel free to check it's OK
<dmart> Also, xM A3 / OMAP4 Blaze instructions talk about mounting partitions -- the user will need to remove/reinsert the card before this will work (or blockdev --rereadpt <device>) ... otherwise the kernel will use the old partition layout
<dmart> ...I think
<ogra_ac> shouldnt
<dmart> ogra_ac: do you know why zcat doesn't work?  What are the symptoms?
<ogra_ac> dmart, i have never seen zcat fail
<ogra_ac> on various systems
<ogra_ac> dmart, GrueMaster claims its faulty
<dmart> Could it have been a forgot-to-sync problem maybe?
<dmart> Unless the kernel or SDIO layer is actually broken, there should _really_ be no difference between zcat and dd :O
<ogra_ac> right
<ogra_ac> thats why i think as well
<GrueMaster> I have been able to make zcat fail reliably on some sd cards.  Remember, I do this more often on a wider spread of card types & speeds.
<dmart> weird
<GrueMaster> I can even get the dd method to fail if I don't specify "bs=" and have it divisable by 512.
<ogra_ac> sounds like a kernel bug on your side
<GrueMaster> Besides, my method also allows you to mount the image w/o writing it to an SD card.
<ogra_ac> sure
<ogra_ac> but it is one step more, complexifies the instructions and eats a lot of diskspace
<GrueMaster> ogra_ac: I have seen this on Lucid & maverick now, both x86 & amd64 kernels.  I have also seen this on babbage.
<ogra_ac> (and its not a slow setp to gunzip 2G)
 * ogra_ac humms .... why oh why did i ever touch shadow
<ogra_ac> that package went from looking like a sync to be an easy merge ... until all patches stopped applying
<GrueMaster> If you feel there is a serious problem with my additional instructions (that people should use if zcat fails, according to the wiki as I added it), then by all means remove it.
<ogra_ac> no, leave it in
<ogra_ac> i just want them to be aware that it takes 10min extra and eats their disk
<GrueMaster> 10 minutes?  Try 2 on my system with a Class 2 SD card.
<ogra_ac> and should really make no difference
<ogra_ac> i dont get why it does
<GrueMaster> I agree that it *should not* make a difference.  What I have seen in my daily testing tells me otherwise.
<ogra_ac> i was talking about the extra gunzip above
<ogra_ac> nothing to do with SD cards
<GrueMaster> I'm talking about the whole procedure (including the gunzip).
<ogra_ac> the dd as well as zcat should take the same time
<GrueMaster> Read http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/11/05/%23ubuntu-arm.html about 3/4 down.
<ogra_ac> you mean the guy who had a hardcoded line in NAND to only load his kernel ?
<GrueMaster> If it were just me having issues with zcat, I would do my own thing and move on.
 * ogra_ac doesnt see how that relates to zcat
<ogra_ac> apart from you telling him that it does
<GrueMaster>  <topfs2> zcat didn't work for me, dd did perfectly
<ogra_ac> without any further comment, yep
<GrueMaster> Do I really needto pour through all the IRC logs to back myself up?  I thought this was Linux, where there are multiple solutions to a single problem.
<ogra_ac> well
<GrueMaster> Again, if you have a problem with my alternate method being on the wiki, remove it.
<GrueMaster> I'm done with this discussion, because it really isn't productive.
<ogra_ac> i just asked you to add a warning ...
<ogra_ac> why do you feel attacked
<ogra_ac> it should simply be clear that this is just a fallback method and that it uses up a lot more resources and time
<topfs2> I can't remember what happened when I used zcat but it didn't work as nice as dd, which have never failed me :)
 * ogra_ac would love to know how it failed
<ogra_ac> given that there is no technical difference between the two
<ogra_ac> i can imagine that something goes wrong due to sudo quoting or some such
<topfs2> I could probably try it out again but not time atm for it
<ogra_ac> but its weird that two techinally equal methods can have different results
<topfs2> IIRC the problem was that it didn't boot properly
<ogra_ac> yeah, i didnt mean to push you to it ;)
<ogra_ac> weird
<topfs2> pretty sure I did the command both with sudo and root
<topfs2> but I could have done that wrong :)
<ogra_ac> well, try it once if you need to anyway and note down whats wrong, i'm surely intrested in hearing about it
<ogra_ac> btw, does your cloak indicate what i think ? :)
<ogra_ac> (xbmc i mean)
<topfs2> hehe, it does :)
<topfs2> (if you think I'm a developer of the app?)
<ogra_ac> have you seen https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/multimedia-arm-n-set-top-box ?
<ogra_ac> we're planning to provide a settop box install (no image but you should be easily able to build one with it)
<ogra_ac> i was wondering why xbmc didnt make it into ubuntu yet
<topfs2> Haven't seen, cool!
<topfs2> Well I know one of our devs where with the media center thing for ubuntu
<ogra_ac> seems there is a PPA but nobody ever uploaded it to the archive
<topfs2> And reasons then was mostly license problems (and that it doesn't run without proper rendering)
<ogra_ac> ah
<topfs2> I think the biggest issue is that we have our own ffmpeg which is abit iffy
<ogra_ac> well, rendering should be fine with the pandaboard
<ogra_ac> we have drivers and codecs
<ogra_ac> (gstreamer only though)
<ogra_ac> ah
<ogra_ac> yeah, ffmpeg is hard if its out of sync
<topfs2> we are going to move it out of xbmc at some point, probably make it an addon. That way the only codec we provide out of the box is hw accel stuff which should be fine from a license point of view
<topfs2> It is possible to build against external though, think angstrom does this
<topfs2> debian do atleast, but its causing some problems at points
<ogra_ac> ah, cool
<ogra_ac> probably something to investigate for ricardo then
<topfs2> A big goal for us with eden (next release) is to be perfectly ready for repo inclusion
<ogra_ac> cool !
<topfs2> since camelot (and abit before) we have worked lots with fedora and such and should have most fixed
<topfs2> before it was a mess with lots of internal libraries (xbox herritage :) )
<rOxx> ocra_ac and dmart thx for your help. now it works. mmcblk0 was the answer :-)
<ogra_ac> heh, yeah
<ogra_ac> rOxx, good to hear :)
<topfs2> are you working with that blueprint ogra_ac?
<rOxx> the config with der seriell ouput works and now im bootet ubuntu 10.10 on beagle. all works fine
<ogra_ac> topfs2, nope, rsalveti-afk is
<ogra_ac> (on vacation this week)
<ogra_ac> topfs2, i'll only test BT remotes (for the fun of it)
<topfs2> ah cool. Well I have a panda and trying to get xbmc to run awesome on it and considering we have openmax support already hopefully it will work out on panda also
<ogra_ac> well, its all gstreamer currently
<ogra_ac> does xbmc handle that ?
<ogra_ac> (in ubuntu that is, i dont think anyone at TI has put work into OMX beyond gstreamer)
<topfs2> nah we don't have gstreamer support but thats also something we have been investigating, atleast use the decode of it
<ogra_ac> that would make it really easy
<topfs2> but I really hope omx works properly outside it, otherwise I'm gonna ping them like crazy :)
<ogra_ac> well, i know that they only focused on gst integration
<ogra_ac> so you might have to work out solutions on your own
<topfs2> personally I like gst but the timing and syncing of it when displaying isn't as good as it could but for decode its great
<ogra_ac> i dont think i ever recorded with it
<topfs2> I meant playing thogh :)
<ogra_ac> hmm, i usually dont have issues with totem, but then thats a very simple app
<ogra_ac> timing/syncing wise i mean
<topfs2> I actually have quite a lot (on desktop)
<topfs2> perhaps its just my computer
<ogra_ac> on panda its fine for me
<hrw> speaking of BT remotes... does Playstation3 remote counts?
<ogra_ac> hrw, sure
<ogra_ac> i dont really expect issues with BT remotes
<ogra_ac> it was just a good reason to buy one
<ogra_ac> or more
<hrw> ogra_ac: ps3 remote is not BT HID but rather BT serial something
<ogra_ac> i think there is an app for it in ubuntu
<topfs2> yeah we have a special thing for it for xbmc
<hrw> ;D
<ogra_ac> anyremote
<topfs2> its to bad there isn't a great remote out there :)
<ogra_ac> Remote control daemon for applications using Bluetooth, IrDA or WiFi
<ogra_ac> that might do it
 * hrw -> out
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<topfs2> what bluetooth remote are you trying ogra_ac ?
<ogra_ac> none yet
<ogra_ac> i will have to buy a few soon
<ndec> ogra_ac: hi. any idea why package cpuburn from universe is not built for armel, and as such not available in the archive? the debian/control explicitely mentions armel as a target arch
<Martyn> is there a way to cause dma_map_single to only choose from a very small region of memory?  say 0xf0000000 -> 0xf1000000?
<ndec> ogra: and the armel .deb is available in debian
<cipher> is there a screen package for armel?
<Martyn> yes
<cipher> can you direct me to it?
<cipher> found it, nvm.
<Martyn> I was going to say ...
<Martyn> apt-get install screen _should_ work
<Martyn> even if it does install byobu for whatever reason
<cipher> Martyn: I was trying to grab it for an offline install because my embedded system currently doesn't have network connectivity
<cipher> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/screen/4.0.3-14ubuntu1.2/+build/1922902/+files/screen_4.0.3-14ubuntu1.2_armel.deb is where I ended up finding it
<Martyn> it has some dependencies
<LetoThe2nd> howdy! after using ubuntu for several years and doing arm coding for also about as long - i just thought it might be a good idea to combine the both. So, the obvious question... whta might be a good point to start?
<Martyn> LetoThe2nd: What would you like to do?
<Martyn> If you just want to use an ARM based linux device, I reccomend the beagleBoard as a good starting place.
<Martyn> There's also the upcoming PandaBoard from TI, which is a dual core ARM platform that will be supported in Natty
<LetoThe2nd> Martyn: hehe, the "just using" point is long passed - i have an openrd here running debian and at work i maintain an embedded platform, for which i build the environment with ptxdist. :-)
<LetoThe2nd> but its more like being an end user at the moment, and i think i'd like to get more into the inner workings. I have reasonably good c knowledge and a little kernel experience (what it is you need to port a bsp to a closely related platform), but at the moment i'm more like: ok, i have a few building blocks and if i use them in order, it works. but what lives outside of "using existing blocks in given order"?
<armin76> Martyn: heh, pandaboard is already supported in maverick :P
<Martyn> Well, yes.
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-25
<rsanchez> hello
<rsanchez> I'm using the pre-built rootfs image found in the build rootfs from scratch page
<rsanchez> I previously used a debian chroot, and now I want to try an ubuntu chroot, but I'm having problems mounting it
<rsanchez> was wondering if someone here could help...
<rsanchez> basically, I'm trying: mount -o loop ubuntu-arm.img /opt
<rsanchez> it's what I did with the debian image, but it's giving me an invalid parameter error
<rsanchez> should I really build it from scratch instead of using the prebuilt image?
<Orbital_sFear> Hey Guess, I'm reading up on Beagleboards xM.  Looks like theres a lot of material for throwing ubuntu on the board, has anyone tried it in here?  thoughts and feelings?
<Orbital_sFear> sigh, hey guys I mean... sorry my fingers type what they want sometimes
<Orbital_sFear> no one in here has put ubuntu on a beagle xM?
<rsanchez> nope, actually I'm trying to put it on a palm pre
<Orbital_sFear> nice!
<Orbital_sFear> are those omap based?
<rsanchez> yeah
<Orbital_sFear> cool
<Orbital_sFear> I was just reading up on the new OMAP4440, dual core 1GHz+
<rsanchez> I could get debian working, trying ubuntu now
<Orbital_sFear> MID or netbook remix?
<rsanchez> netbook remix I think?
<rsanchez> at least I want netbook remix
<Orbital_sFear> prob is, most of teh reading I've seen is using that
<Orbital_sFear> are you using uboot?
<rsanchez> no
<Orbital_sFear> which one are you using to get the linux kernel up?
<rsanchez> that must be what I'm missing
<Orbital_sFear> well not really, there are others, uboot is the only one I know of though
<rsanchez> getting the linux kernel up
<Orbital_sFear> well, for embedded anyway
<rsanchez> I don't have uboot on my system
<Orbital_sFear> not sure if this'll help
<Orbital_sFear> http://www.snowbotic.com/archives/33
<Orbital_sFear> its for the beagle board but perhaps the logic will transfer
<Orbital_sFear> also
<Orbital_sFear> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<Orbital_sFear> again for the beagle
<Orbital_sFear> the only thing that I can think that might kill ya is if the kernel is missing an important module
<Orbital_sFear> typicaly
<Orbital_sFear> the nand flash has a loader which gets the omap online
<Orbital_sFear> configures the mmu and stuff
<rsanchez> well I don't want to install it completely
<Orbital_sFear> then uboot wakes, gets memory ready, gets th mmu ready for linux
<rsanchez> I still want to use the phone :)
<Orbital_sFear> then it gives it to linux and away you go
<Orbital_sFear> lol ya =)
<rsanchez> I just want to chroot it
<Orbital_sFear> I don't know anything about hacking on pre's
<Orbital_sFear> ah
<Orbital_sFear> oooo
<Orbital_sFear> well heck
<Orbital_sFear> in that case
<Orbital_sFear> debian would prob be better
<rsanchez> they have a guide for debian
<Orbital_sFear> I'd stick with that
<rsanchez> nothing on ubuntu though
<Orbital_sFear> I did that on my G1
<Orbital_sFear> ubuntu wont help you much
<rsanchez> yeah but I just want to try it
<Orbital_sFear> to my knowledge, you can't give the display over to the chroot
<rsanchez> just to see what it's like
<rsanchez> on ubuntu?
<Orbital_sFear> right
<Orbital_sFear> the pre OS owns the display
<Orbital_sFear> I don't know of any way for them to play nicely there
<rsanchez> but on debian you can
<Orbital_sFear> but
<Orbital_sFear> really?
<Orbital_sFear> get x running and have it take over?
<rsanchez> you mean running a window manager and other graphical applications?
<Orbital_sFear> right
<Orbital_sFear> I know you can ssh in, and xforward
<Orbital_sFear> but I wasn't aware that you could run something like gnome or kde with that kinda setup
<rsanchez> yeah, I could run chromium, openoffice, icewm, etc
<Orbital_sFear> dude thats bad ass
<Orbital_sFear> does the pre use X for its rendering?
<rsanchez> well you have to install an x server
<rsanchez> but the homebrew folks make that easy
<Orbital_sFear> thats sweet
<Orbital_sFear> so the pre must be xorg based for its render engine, which lets you export the display over to it and run some apps
<Orbital_sFear> very sexy
<rsanchez> if you want to see it, search openoffice on pre on youtube
<Orbital_sFear> I will
<Orbital_sFear> well
<rsanchez> it runs slow as hell, but still runs
<Orbital_sFear> for getting ubuntu going
<rsanchez> chromium is much nicer
<Orbital_sFear> check out those links I sent you
<Orbital_sFear> if you can dump ubuntu to a single img file and chroot to it like debian
<rsanchez> I'll do that, thanks
<Orbital_sFear> it should work the same
<Orbital_sFear> ensure your env variables are setup correctly so X knows where to go
<Orbital_sFear> in the chroot
<rsanchez> I was basically just using the prebuilt image file found towards the bottom of the build a rootfs from scratch page
<Orbital_sFear> ah, well that should work
<Orbital_sFear> that part is pretty straight forward
<rsanchez> what I'm doing is trying to use the same commands I used to chroot debian
<Orbital_sFear> and its failing on you?
<rsanchez> there's a short guide here: www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Debian
<rsanchez> at the first step in activating debian rootfs, you do mount -o loop img /media/cf
<rsanchez> replace img with path to ubuntu arm image
<rsanchez> but mount is failing telling me it has incorrect parameters
<Orbital_sFear> hummm
<Orbital_sFear> what fs is the img?
<Orbital_sFear> perhaps the per doesn't have the fs module built in
<Orbital_sFear> like
<Orbital_sFear> if the img is ext4 and the pre only supports ext2/3
<rsanchez> hmm, I actually don't know
<Orbital_sFear> I forget the command off the top of my head
<Orbital_sFear> but google around for getting mount to tell you what fs it supports
<Orbital_sFear> then on your machine
<Orbital_sFear> run
<Orbital_sFear> file xxx.img
<Orbital_sFear> and it shoudl tell you what its built in
<Orbital_sFear> also, try running the mount command your machine directly, make sure it works there first
<rsanchez> ok,  hold on...
<rsanchez> the ubuntu image is ext4
<rsanchez> the pre supports 2/3, don't know about 4
<Orbital_sFear> suck
<Orbital_sFear> ummm
<Orbital_sFear> well
<Orbital_sFear> the easiest thing would be to get a ext3 build of ubuntu
<Orbital_sFear> you can install a ext4 kernel module without building a new kernel
<Orbital_sFear> but that would take more time to get working
<rsanchez> I would do that in the build a rootfs page right?
<Orbital_sFear> check you can simple convert the ext4 img to ext3
<Orbital_sFear> I think so yes
<rsanchez> how can I convert the img?
<Orbital_sFear> don't even know if its possible
<rsanchez> ok
<rsanchez> in the page it where it says create a filesystem on the image, it uses mkfs.ext4, could I just do mkfs.ext3?
<Orbital_sFear> right
<rsanchez> alright, everything else looks pretty straigtforward
<rsanchez> I'll be  back in a bit let you know if I make progress
<Orbital_sFear> cool man
<rsanchez> I really just want to try ubuntu to see how the unity desktop would work
<Orbital_sFear> gf just called, =) gl man, later
<LetoThe2nd> g'mornin
<ndec> ogra_ac_: hi. did you see my question yesterday (about cpuburn not being for armel in ubuntu/universe, even though it's built fine in debian/sid)? well, even if you replied I lost my IRC, so I didn't see your answer...
<hrw> ndec: I did not saw answer
<ndec> hrw: thx... do you have any idea what the problem can be? i installed the package from debian, and it worked fine on panda. it's just not build on LP
<hrw> no idea, sorry
<hrw> rebuilding package on panda
<hrw> built fine
<hrw> -rwxr-xr-x root/root       648 2010-11-25 09:57 ./usr/bin/burnCortexA8
<hrw> -rwxr-xr-x root/root       632 2010-11-25 09:57 ./usr/bin/burnCortexA9
<hrw> small stuff
<hrw> ndec: open a bug
<ndec> hrw: sure
<ndec> hrw: ogra: I entered LP#681267
<hrw> bug 681267
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 681267 in cpuburn (Ubuntu) "Packages for armel are missing (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/681267
<LetoThe2nd> hm, I already was here yesterday evening - looking for a way/occasion to get deeper into ubuntu/arm. i can offer good c knowledge and basic kernel code understanding, so what would be a point to start? or even, what would be a task that needs to be done and can be used for a learner?
<hrw> confirmed
<hrw> LetoThe2nd: grab supported arm board, run ubuntu on it. then check does everything works. if something does not then check on x86(-64) and submit proper bugs
<hrw> then fix them
<LetoThe2nd> hrw: should that be translated to: go get a pandaboard and try to find bugs on it?
<hrw> beagleboard xm is easier to get
<hrw> LetoThe2nd: using systems allows to find thigns which needs work. I fixed byobu on smp arm recently to show proper cpu frequency.
<hrw> fix was very simple but without it byobu shown "2x2.0GHz" insted of "2x1.0GHz"
<hrw> if I would not use byobu on pandaboard bug maybe will be ignored or not even found
<LetoThe2nd> i see. :-) but why is the bb xm easier to get than the pb?
<hrw> bbxm is available right now
<hrw> pb has order queue
<LetoThe2nd> i see. ubuntu ist armv7-only, right? I already have an openrd lying around somewhere nearby...
<LetoThe2nd> arm what arch is the userland based on?
<LetoThe2nd> s/arm/or/
<zumbi_> LetoThe2nd: for openrd, kirkwood based cannot run ubuntu-arm
<LetoThe2nd> zumbi_: why?
<zumbi_> LetoThe2nd: because ubuntu-arm defaults to armv7 and kirkwood is armv5
<zumbi_> LetoThe2nd: you could use debian-arm instead or something else
<LetoThe2nd> zumbi_: its running debian at the moment :/
<zumbi_> LetoThe2nd: no ptxdist?
<LetoThe2nd> zumbi_: no - i never felt like doing a bsp for it.
<LetoThe2nd> though i wonder, because the openrd came with 9.04 preinstalled. so how did they do that? rebuild from scratch, or is it that only the ubuntu provided kernels want armv7 and the userland might run on v5?
<hrw> LetoThe2nd: 9.04 was armv5
<LetoThe2nd> ah.
<hrw> 9.10 was armv6, 10.04+ are armv7
<LetoThe2nd> hm... guess i need some new hardware then. the only armv7 i've git has 64k RAM 192k Flash ;-)
<hrw> LetoThe2nd: Cortex-M0 based?
<LetoThe2nd> M3
<apw> ogra, lool, there was some talk at UDS about whether we would continue to use versatile for QEMU ... did we bottom out on that
<ogra_ac_> apw, depends on rsalveti-afk's research for a new qemu solution
<ogra_ac_> we can only drop versatile if we have another solution
<apw> any idea when that is planned to report?  i have a work item about it marked for natty-alpha-1 and suspect we won't know by then
<ogra_ac_> definitiely not A1
<apw> ogra_ac_, ta
<ogra_ac_> apw, just add a dependency
<ogra_ac_> (you can make specs depend on other specs)
<ogra_ac_> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/packageselection-arm-n-more-stable-vm-solution-for-arm
<ogra_ac_> (at the very bottom of your spec there is a "add dependency" button, just link to the other spec with that)
<ogra_ac_> dont expect much implementation work pre-A1 from our team, most of us have to burn vacation days before end of the year
<hrw> apw: also check for linaro qemu specs
<lool> apw: I don't remember us reaching a particular decision  :-/  maybe pm215 remembers better
<apw> hrw, are we expecting anything from linaro in that space?  i don't remember us having dep there
<hrw> apw: I do not remember neither what is planned for qemu in linaro
<lool> apw: I've pinged pm215 who's leading the qemu work within Linaro; he probably recalls better whether we decided for OMAP3 in Ubuntu or keeping versatile
<lool> Hmm unfortunately he is on leave starting today until Monday
<lool> I'll shoot him an email
<ogra_ac_> lool, apw, conclusion was to check the suitability of the existing qemu-omap from linaro and if that fits and is packageable for the archive, switch over to it
<ogra_ac_> (see the workitems on the spec)
<apw> ogra_ac_, lool, ack, have made my spec dep on that one and moved my items out to natty-alpha-2 to match when we might have a decision from you guys
<ogra_ac_> thanks
<lool> ogra: Which spec is that with the qemu-omap decision?
<zyga> lool, how can I rename a python script foo.py to foo when building a debian package? There is a policy that scripts should not use the language suffix in debian but for other OSes and source in general I'd like to keep that around. Could you help me with this?
<zyga> lool, feel free to respond in #linaro
<rsanchez> hello
<rsanchez> I'm trying to setup the network on my arm rootfs, but can't get it to setup
<rsanchez> following instructions here under Configuring ARM Image for Project Builds: https://wiki.edubuntu.org/ARM/BuildArmPackages
<rsanchez> dhclient ends telling me "No working leases in persistent database"
<rsanchez> how can I get networking set up?
<surferdude> Hi all, trying to get ubuntu 10.10 running on my Beagleboard xM and I'm running into a problem with starting a gui
<ogra_ac> it shoud start by default
<ogra_ac> *should
<surferdude> The only image I could find is a base image without the gui preinstalled
<ogra_ac> ??
<ogra_ac> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<topfs2> hehe, then it sounds like expected behaviour is no gui :)
<surferdude> ah, thanks
<topfs2> should be apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<topfs2> or something lighter than that perhaps
<surferdude> I was using the guide at http://elinux.org/BeagleBoardUbuntu#Beagle_xM
<ogra_ac> ah
<topfs2> those guides are so complicated :)
<ogra_ac> thats a community maintained image
<ogra_ac> the one linked on the ubuntu wiki is the official maverick release
<apw> lool, sounds like peter is saying nothing happening this cycle on the QEMU model change
<lool> apw: Well, unless we find it acceptable to have qemu-omap in Ubuntu
<lool> apw: up to ogra and team I guess
<lool> apw: we have it in a PPA for Linaro
<ogra_ac> right, and our decision is up to rsalveti-afk's research
<ogra_ac> which also needs to include research about the omap3 kernel we'll be using
<ogra_ac> so another linaro omap3 check is needed here
<ogra_ac> (but since i assume linaro uses their own kernel for it i dont expect issues)
<ogra_ac> GrueMaster, fix released for Bug 663642 ? has the package been moved from -proposed to -updates ?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 663642 in linux-linaro (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "DVI doesn't work at BeagleBoard xM rev A3 (affects: 1) (heat: 107)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663642
<ogra_ac> (the bug doesnt indicate any action from the SRU team)
<GrueMaster> According to the package info, it was pushed to maverick updates.
<GrueMaster> (and the sub-projects also indicate that)
<ogra_ac> hmm
<ogra_ac> ---------------
<ogra_ac> linux (2.6.35-23.40) maverick-proposed; urgency=low
<ogra_ac> is what i see for the package, usually a member of the SRU team comments that it was copied over
 * ogra_ac is just scared that we have to redo it again if there is a bit of the process missing
<GrueMaster> I also had av500 on #beagle check.
<ogra_ac> but not comment :/
<ogra_ac> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux/2.6.35-23.40
<ogra_ac> aha
<ogra_ac> moved to -updates yesterday
<ogra_ac> err, two days ago
<ogra_ac> ok
<GrueMaster> yea.  And the maverick sub-project was already marked fix-released.  I was just making the bug report complete so it doesn't come up in queries again.
<ogra_ac> yeah
<ogra_ac> sorry, i was just overcautious
<ogra_ac> since that bug already fired back once
<GrueMaster> Believe me, so was I before I made the change.
<ogra_ac> heh
<GrueMaster> I was told on our pdx chat channel yesterday that they were preparing to fire out a security update.  My hackles went up into overdrive.
<ogra_ac> geez
<ogra_ac> next UDS please make up a spec to solve these issues (and subscribe the whole kernel team :P )
<GrueMaster> Remember how many times I tested the network fix for babbage in Lucid?
<ogra_ac> yep
<ogra_ac> we really need to spec it
<ogra_ac> to sort the process
<ogra_ac> somehow that fell off the shelf this UDS
<GrueMaster> I found out part of the problem.  When bugs are filed for some kernel updates that affect armel, no armel tag gets added, and our team is not subscribed.
<GrueMaster> They just tag it verification-needed and assume we know.
<ogra_ac> that would surely be a good first move
<ogra_ac> buut it will change if we switch to the other kernel
<ogra_ac> since both of our kernels will live in separate packages then
<ogra_ac> we can define apport hooks for us
<GrueMaster> The bugs I'm referring to are ABI updates from marvell and freescale.
<ogra_ac> right, we didnt do apport hooks at all in the past
<GrueMaster> They don't get filed with apport.
<ogra_ac> well, lets just make up a policy for non apport bugs so the kernel team has something to work along
<GrueMaster> We already have one.  Couldn't find the wiki yesterday, but we had this discussion with certain linaro people last cycle.
<GrueMaster> I'll search again using google.
<ogra_ac> yeah, we had one in the past
<ogra_ac> i think it lives in the arm namespace
<surferdude> :/
<surferdude> put the official ubuntu image on my sdcard, not getting any video at all
<ogra_ac> what revision is your XM ?
<surferdude> -00
<surferdude> i think that's an A2
<ogra_ac> hmm, A2 should work
<ogra_ac> A3 has an extra section on the wiki
<surferdude> ...
<ogra_ac> for a video issue
<surferdude> now all of a sudden the activity lights on the sdcard are blinking
<ogra_ac> but you dont see a splash screen on the monitor ?
<surferdude> nope, nothing
<surferdude> using the image at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/10.10/release/ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img.gz
<ogra_ac> yeah
<ogra_ac> that should work, first boot gets you into text mode and resizes the image to the full size of the SD, then it reboots into the graphical setup
<surferdude> I hope my board isn't dead
<GrueMaster> ogra_ac: I amnot finding anything other than a meeting log from way back reference that plars updated it.
<ogra_ac> hmm
<GrueMaster> I wonder if it was deleted?
<ogra_ac> probably plars remembers
<ogra_ac> though thanksgiving is probably not the day to ask
<ogra_ac> why are you working btw ?
<fredim> The ubuntu-arm starts only in the initramfs, what should be?
<fredim> in beagleboard
<ogra_ac> can you rephrase that ?
 * ogra_ac cant make any sense out of that sentence
<fredim> I'm following: https: / / wiki.ubuntu.com / ARM / BeagleNetbookInstall
<fredim> Do not start the setup screen,
<fredim> initramfs starts to enter commands
<GrueMaster> You need to follow the section for beagleboards that have nand.  Use a serial console to tell the beagleboard to boot from SD.
<fredim> Connecting BeagleBoard on the computer?
<fredim> Using usb-serial, or usb?
<GrueMaster> You need to connect to the serial port on the beagle.
<ogra_ac> i dont thinnk we had serial enabled on the lucid images
<ogra_ac> oh, for typing in the fatload, yeah
 * ogra_ac would recommend using the maverick images instead of lucid though
<ogra_ac> they dont take ages to run the installer
<GrueMaster> ogra_ac: I think I found the wiki.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/BugWorkflow  Need to move it to Arm/ and tweek it for latest info.  I'll try to work on that next week.
<GrueMaster> I was surprised I couldn't find it even with google.
<GrueMaster> Fortunately, it ws in my bookmarks on my home system (just wish firefox still used html files instead of XML files for bookmarks).
<GrueMaster> Well, I'm off for family fun (i.e. watching the family play some boring card game while I cozy up with the PS3).
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-26
<Sp0tter> can anyone recommend a portable arm-based device for ubuntu that is under $200 and has wifi/touchscreen?   I've seen a lot of stuff from different comapnies in hong kong, most of them look fairly shady :)
<tmzt_g2root> is there a solution for the pixmap auxv detection through /proc under qemu?
<tmzt_g2root> qemu-arm
<hrw> morning
<lool> tmzt_g2root: There are ways to override what ld.so uses, but not auxv in general
<tmzt_g2root> there's some proc support in qemu-arm though?
<tmzt_g2root> I can probably just add what I need, I'm trying to track down a problem with X and need to see if hardware is a factor
<tmzt_g2root> well, it's not ld.so, it's pixman reading from auxv itself
<tmzt_g2root> pixman/pixman-cpu.c:    fd = open ("/proc/self/auxv", O_RDONLY);
<tmzt_g2root> pixman/pixman-cpu.c:    while (read (fd, &aux, sizeof(Elf32_auxv_t)) == sizeof(E
<lool> tmzt_g2root: Yes, qemu can't help with that
<lool> tmzt_g2root: There isn't any proc emulation in qemu
<lool> tmzt_g2root: You could not mount /proc and create a real directory there instead   ;)
<tmzt_g2root> so, return true? :)
<lool> tmzt_g2root: You need qemu machine emulation
<ogra> well, qemu-system brings proc with it
<lool> tmzt_g2root: Or use some env var to override the pixman detection
<tmzt_g2root> ogra: qemu-system brings a kernel with it
<ogra> sure
<tmzt_g2root> lool: it doesn't seem to have an override
<tmzt_g2root> was starting to like chroot with qemu-arm, but a lot of things don't work
<ogra> nothing that requires real or fully emulated hardware, sure
<ogra> its good for rolling images from binaries or to test binaries
<ogra> if you have anything that depends on real HW its not your solution
<tmzt_g2root> hmm, I think it implements the instructions though, depending on the -M setting, it just can't detect they're available
<tmzt_g2root> I'll patch it
<tmzt_g2root> pixman, not qemu
<tmzt_g2root> no sens in slowing down every read() for one corner case
<tmzt_g2root> somebody should learn to use libhwcap :)
<ogra> file a bug upstream ;)
<tmzt_g2root> hmm, what's a good kernel for basic arm stuff on qemu-system-arm?
<tmzt_g2root> I'm tired of versatile
<tmzt_g2root> as far as armv7
<ogra> versatile is the only one with the qemu solutionn we have in the archive
<ogra> there are other qemu builds we dont ship i.e. qemu-maemo7-omap
<ogra> err
<ogra> *qemu-maemo/-omap
<tmzt_g2root> okay, so versatilepb works with an armv7 cpu?
<tmzt_g2root> what kernel do you recommend for that, I only have the old debian one
<lool> tmzt_g2root: We patch the kernel build to build versatile with armv7, but the real board doesn't have a v7 CPU
<lool> tmzt_g2root: There's the Ubuntu versatile one
<tmzt_g2root> okay, I've got qemu-maemo checked out, I'll look at ubuntu
<lool> tmzt_g2root:
<lool> http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/maverick/main/installer-armel/current/images/versatile/netboot/
<tmzt_g2root> okay, thanks
<lool> tmzt_g2root: qemu-system-arm -m 128 -M versatilepb -kernel vmlinuz -cpu cortex-a8
<tmzt_g2root> lool: why doesn't this work?
<tmzt_g2root> qemu-system-arm -m 128 -M versatilepb -kernel vmlinuz \
<tmzt_g2root> -cpu cortex-a8 -sd androix-glibc-arm.img \
<tmzt_g2root> -append "root=/dev/mmcblk0 rootwait console=tty0 init=/bin/sh"
<tmzt_g2root> the img is a raw ext3
<tmzt_g2root> but it panics not seeing /dev/mmcblk0 if I use rootdelay=2, or just sits there if I use rootwait
<tmzt_g2root> does that kernel/hardware not support -sd ?
<lool> tmzt_g2root: I don't know
<tmzt_g2root> oh, initrd
<tmzt_g2root> maybe
<lool> well, the initrd should definitely have the module
<tmzt_g2root> lool: this works
<tmzt_g2root> /usr/bin/qemu-system-arm -m 128 -M versatilepb -kernel vmlinuz -cpu cortex-a8 -append "root=/dev/sda" -hda androix-glibc-arm.img
<tmzt_g2root> it seems that while kernel supports the mmc device, either qemu doesn't support -sd with versatile or it doesn't have mmcblk support for some reason
<hrw> tmzt_g2root: what does pixman tries to find out that way?
<tmzt_g2root> if the vfp or neon instructions are there
<hrw> tmzt_g2root: thats buildtime or runtime?
<tmzt_g2root> runtime
<tmzt_g2root> I think it uses something similar at buildtime though
<hrw> it is crosscompilable so no check on buildtime rather
<tmzt_g2root> seems it was developerd when distros supported multiple isas on arm
<hrw> hmm.. OpenEmbedded has set of extra patches for pixman written by Nokia guys
<tmzt_g2root> the HACK ones?
<hrw> no idea - just looked
<ogra_ac> ndec, do you plan a call today (i will be the only canonical atendee, rest is on thanksgiving vacation)
<lool> tmzt_g2root: Good to know, thanks
<tmzt_g2root> I can not think of any possible explaination for this http://pastebin.com/Eaav97FC
<tmzt_g2root> there's a weird bug that's only exhibited in the second instance, which is running in a chroot (test-2)
<tmzt_g2root> I've reproduced the same thing with the Xvfb binary from xvfb in maverick on armv7
<jacquesdptd> hi guys
<jacquesdptd> i have a wits a81-e wich seems to be built with an beagle board and omap3 cpu overclocked at 800 mhz with 256 mb of ram
<jacquesdptd> anyway i'm comming to you cause it seems it could be possible to use ubuntu on it as an sd boot
<jacquesdptd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<jacquesdptd> i'm not the type of guy to go asking directly before searching
<jacquesdptd> it now makes one week i'm working every evenings on it
<jacquesdptd> thats why i'm comming to you in order to maybe find the one that'll make ubuntu work on that 200 tablet wich rocks by the way with Android Froyo 2.2 and flash 10.1
<hrw> jacquesdptd: url to product?
<jacquesdptd> that's why and also because i read it, i'm sure ubuntu can start on it as another guy managed already to launch angstrom but in a different way than the installation instruction
<jacquesdptd> yes
<jacquesdptd> one sec
<jacquesdptd> in fact it's a witstech but here is the link of the reseller : http://mp4nation.net/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68&products_id=430
<jacquesdptd> if you wanna check the manufacturer page www.wistech.com.cn
<tmzt_g2root> hrw: can you think of a case where two processes have mapped the same binaries but show different logical behave, and the failure mode is not random?
<jacquesdptd> just take a look i'll then tell you what's happening when applying every intruction
<ogra_ac> jacquesdptd, well, do you have a kernel and bootloader ? using the ubuntu rootfs shouldnt be a probelm
<hrw> jacquesdptd: but 256MB ram will hurt
<hrw> tmzt_g2root: I am not programmer
<ogra_ac> 256M wont be much fun, yeah
<hrw> but like av500 said once: show me source of larger pop modules...
<jacquesdptd> hm have you heard about linaro ?
<jacquesdptd> it boost any linux os for arm devices that really impressive
<jacquesdptd> i watched it turn on youtube on a beagleboard just like mine maybe even worse and it was surprisingly running perfectly
<jacquesdptd> ok i followed the official ubuntu page intruction
<jacquesdptd> where they are not talking at all about rootfs
<jacquesdptd> assuming i know i could try the rootfs solution and make my saucage alone
<jacquesdptd> but as they are proposing a preinstalled and perfect image, i don't see why it shouldnt work, just finished instruction gonna try again to boot the sd card
<jacquesdptd> i gave you all links in order to see intructions i'm following
<jacquesdptd> maybe there's one missing
<ogra_ac> well, its unlikely that the default omap3 ubuntu kernel works out of the box on your device
<jacquesdptd> thtis one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP/
<ogra_ac> also the bootloader setup we use is focused on beagles
<jacquesdptd> and download link
<jacquesdptd> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-netbook/ports/releases/10.10/release/
<jacquesdptd> i understand totally what you mean
<jacquesdptd> i'm using ubuntu for 7 years
<jacquesdptd> well the thing is it sure does something as the screen doesn't light up at all on my device
<hrw> so much longer then I do ;D
<jacquesdptd> and without inserted sd, it does boot and light up
<ogra_ac> hrw, even longer than ubuntu exists ;)
<jacquesdptd> thats not a problem, but just to tell i'll understand fzst what you'll explain me
<hrw> ogra_ac: nice :D
<ogra_ac> jacquesdptd, well, as i said above, the kernel on our images will likely not boot on your device
<ogra_ac> nor will the bootloader config work out of the box
<jacquesdptd> and could you help me find the right kernel ?
<jacquesdptd> first i would have liked to see at least the bootloader
<jacquesdptd> then i wouldd have gone into searching the right kernel
<ogra_ac> no, you need to ask the manufacturer of your device for the correct patches
<ogra_ac> for the bootloader you likely need some kind of serial access to your device
<ogra_ac> if they use u-boot
<jacquesdptd> but how can i find the bootloader, could i give you the link for typicall flash files for Android on my device that way you could tell me wich correspond to wich
<ogra_ac> if they dont that will get more tricky
<ogra_ac> but as hrw already said, running ubuntu on a 256M device will be dog slow
<jacquesdptd> wow cool
<jacquesdptd> new firmware update
<ogra_ac> we are fully focusing on 512M devices
<jacquesdptd> just saw it
<jacquesdptd> http://bbs.witstech.com.cn/dispbbs.asp?boardid=10&id=3104&page=0&star=2
<jacquesdptd> well at the end of the page
<ogra_ac> (or bigger)
<jacquesdptd> but i saw ubuntu mobile running perfectly
<jacquesdptd> why are they saying 256 is sufficient, do you know linaro ?
<ogra_ac> yes, we all do
<ogra_ac> linaro does most of its development in the ubuntu archive
<ogra_ac> we use plenty of their work
<ogra_ac> (half of the people in this channel are linaro guys)
<hrw> ;D
<jacquesdptd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0r_eBSywKOg&feature=player_embedded
 * ogra_ac has no flash on his arm laptop
<jacquesdptd> that rocks, i was really happy to see that
<hrw> ogra_ac: html5?
<ogra_ac> in any case i think its unlikely that linaro has a working kernel for your device either
<ogra_ac> hrw, works fine on the test pages, doesnt work on youtube at all
<jacquesdptd> first i would like to know how to fix the boot loader in order to see anything when trying to flash
<ogra_ac> hrw, http://camendesign.com/code/video_for_everybody/test.html i can watch that fine
<jacquesdptd> then i would search for the right kernel
<ogra_ac> jacquesdptd, first get a serial connection working
<jacquesdptd> if only i had a serial port
<jacquesdptd> i have no
<ogra_ac> also for linaro questions, probably ask in #linaro
<jacquesdptd> good idea
<jacquesdptd> but for the boot loader
<ogra_ac> (though they wont have support for your device either)
<jacquesdptd> without any serial port it wont be possible to do anything ?
<ogra_ac> you wont be able to adjust anything
<jacquesdptd> they are mentionning to support the exact board i have in my device
<ogra_ac> so if it has a hardcoded setup to boot android its unlikely that you can easily work around that
<jacquesdptd> that's why i falled on them
<ogra_ac> well, then let them help you
<ogra_ac> i dont think they support much beyond beagle igep2 and n900 for omap3
<jacquesdptd> you are taking bad the fact i'm saying that in the video i just gave you the link of upper they are showing how to use linaro with a beagle board as example ,
<jacquesdptd> ?
<jacquesdptd> you know i'm searching for help, not for a winner that would have better solution and would advice me to go see those who better knows
<ogra_ac> no idea, as i said, my arm netbook doesnt have flash
<ogra_ac> i cant see your video
<jacquesdptd> that's why then
<ogra_ac> i know they support beagles
<ogra_ac> as we do
<jacquesdptd> then i do tell it to you if you neither can't read the webite
<ogra_ac> (only the ones with 512M though(
<ogra_ac> linaro might also support the lower specced ones
<ogra_ac> that doesnt help you with your kernel or bootloader though
<ogra_ac> their userspace is identical to ours
<ogra_ac> we only differ in kernels
<jacquesdptd> well first, i would like to achieve this goal wih can be achieved with people helping me, then i'll see if it is too slow, the goal is to build tablets with ubuntu emmbed for ppl who wants it for less than 200 box
<ogra_ac> and in the way we build images
<jacquesdptd> but i'm maybe alone to be trying to help the ppl discover it
<jacquesdptd> i understand
<ogra_ac> their image build process is more complex, you need to build your image on your own or assemble it from different bits
<jacquesdptd> but as i said, with my exact board i saw ubuntu running, ppl have even managed to run 10.04, but it seems 10.10 could be even a lot better
<ogra_ac> we provide ready made images in ubuntu but only for a certain set of boards
<jacquesdptd> they didn't report any lag by the way
<jacquesdptd> only problems of hw drivers such as bluetooth etc.........
<ogra_ac> well, all i can say is talk to linaro in #linaro
<jacquesdptd> ok thx a lot
<ogra_ac> if they have support for your board as you say then they should be able to help you
<jacquesdptd> would have been cool to find at least the solution for your bootloader
<jacquesdptd> but as you dont have any flash
<ogra_ac> ??
<jacquesdptd> the bootloader doesn't show anything
<jacquesdptd> i think the problem is about resolution
<jacquesdptd> 800x400
<jacquesdptd> but on files given officially i do not know at all how and wich to modify
<ogra_ac> well, if the beagle bootloader is supposed to work on your device, feel free to adjust boot.scr
<ogra_ac> it carries the resolution settings
<jacquesdptd> that's what i wanted to know
<jacquesdptd> how does it work ?
<jacquesdptd> how to adjust boot.scr ?
<ogra_ac> you need to adjust the kernel cmdline
<jacquesdptd> just by editing it ?
<ogra_ac> its linked from the wiki somewhere
<ogra_ac> no
<jacquesdptd> ok
<jacquesdptd> phone
<jacquesdptd> k
<jacquesdptd> i think i got the page
<jacquesdptd> i collected more than 20 pages on the subject this week
<jacquesdptd> seeing that i was not alone in my quest and that some people maybe smarter than me understood how to make it work , but would prefer to do it alone
<jacquesdptd> as i said , achieving this little dream to be able to sell an Ubuntu Mobile version Tablet for 200 box would be really cool
<jacquesdptd> assuming i'm gonna try those new cortex a9 dual core that seems to be very very promising
<hrw> eh.
<jacquesdptd> then you are saying, there a way to modify a line in the boot.src file (wch is not existing in my flash files when i do flash for android and firmware) and to tell him to adujst resolution ?
<hrw> just read it
<jacquesdptd> i'm sure that if the boot loader would launch i would go straight to the right kernel
<jacquesdptd> BIG STUPID ME
<jacquesdptd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/BeagleEditBootscr
<jacquesdptd> i'm sure you all do agree
<jacquesdptd> how comes i didn't saw it in a week
<jacquesdptd> sorry ://
<ogra_ac> it wont help you with the bootloader in NAND though, it will only help you if the device runs a bootloader from SD too
<jacquesdptd> hrm ?
<jacquesdptd> sure
<jacquesdptd> i just wanna start ubuntu from sd
<jacquesdptd> as said
<ogra_ac> which means that your bootloader in NAND needs to support that
<ogra_ac> as said
<ogra_ac> but try it yourself
<jacquesdptd> oh i understand
<jacquesdptd> that's why
<jacquesdptd> setenv bootcmd 'mmc init;fatload mmc 0 0x82000000 boot.scr;source 0x82000000'; setenv autostart yes; saveenv; boot
<jacquesdptd> they are talking about modified nand on the page
<jacquesdptd> that's what you are talking about right ?
<ogra_ac> no
<ogra_ac> iÄm talking about the bootloader installed on your device
<jacquesdptd> it does work the same, throught flashing
<jacquesdptd> with mlo files and all on sd
<ogra_ac> the line above is clearly for a beagleboard with u-boot preinstalled
<ogra_ac> you dont have a beagleboard
<ogra_ac> ok
<jacquesdptd> anyway as said upper ppl managed to launch angstrom and ubuntu 10.04
<jacquesdptd> ok i understand
<ogra_ac> then just try to adjust boot.scr and check
<jacquesdptd> but as i'm not booting from inside nand
<jacquesdptd> btu from sd
<jacquesdptd> idon't understand
<ogra_ac> just adjust the line and try
<jacquesdptd> ok, thx a lot for your help, a friend of mine just arrived
<jacquesdptd> i'll come back later, i do appreciate a lot the fact you tried to help me questino after question without loosing control as it can happen sometimes
<jacquesdptd> by the way i've been the first guy to start ubuntu on iphone 3g
<jacquesdptd> www.youtube.com/jacquesdupontd
<jacquesdptd> i hopefull for the bench of my tablet
<jacquesdptd> bbl
<Kamondelious> How long should Maverick be displaying "Uncompressing Linux... done, booting the kernel." before it does something else?
<Kamondelious> I'm using a BeagleBoard rev C3
<topfs2> try restarting, I've had that before with beagle. sometimes it just fails to boot
<topfs2> (it shouldnt wait there more than a few seconds)
<topfs2> think changing uboot helped me
<Kamondelious> ahh, ok, so an hour is way to long
<Kamondelious> thanks topfs2
<topfs2> np :)
<ogra_ac> Kamondelious, depends where you look
<ogra_ac> on a serial console an ubuntu image will never show anything more by default
<ogra_ac> on HDMI/DVI it should move on
<Kamondelious> ogra, oh!  ok, thanks
<Kamondelious> I didn't turn it on as I expected to see more
<Kamondelious> hahaha, yeah it seems to be working, need to set the screen res so I can see it, but Ctrl+Alt+Del reboots it from the attached keyboard
<Kamondelious> so that's a good sign
<topfs2> oh right, forgot that ubuntu doesn't have serial by default :)
<topfs2> that one got me also :)
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-27
<Sp0tter> anyone running ubuntu on the newest kindle?
<topfs2> ogra_ac_, I think I need to alter my statement. Tried unity now, it seems rather nice
<topfs2> lot of stuff left to do but yeah it shares quite a bit with gnome shell
<dcordes> Hi
<dcordes> Where can an overview of possible seeds for use with rootstock be found ?
<dcordes> I would like something like ubuntu-desktop with gnome and all but maybe save some disk space
<topfs2_> dcordes, I'm pretty sure the seeds are the apt-get packages
<topfs2_> so just check the names of the packages you want
#ubuntu-arm 2010-11-28
<Beagle2> hey how to i enable s-video output on the beagle xm?
<mellis>  how to i output to tv in ubuntu 10.10?
<tmzt_g2root> very specific question
<Tscheesy> rbelem: found only the nitroid-Kernel Source.. does an u-boot image for the n900 exist?
<Tscheesy> as i read do they use multiboot
<rbelem> Tscheesy, just apt-get it ;-)
<rbelem> Tscheesy, apt-get install uboot-pr13
<rbelem> Tscheesy, http://wiki.meego.com/ARM/N900/Install/Dual_Boot
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-21
<Netham46> I'm typing up a tutorial for installing ubuntu on a tablet, can anyone recall what the file name format is for a rootstock image?
<twb> Define "rootstock"
<Netham46> twb, the program on ubuntu that creates an image for ARM
<twb> Oh, right, that's the arm-specific equivalent of debootstrap; that rings a bell
<twb> Dunno the answer to your question, though.
<Netham46> Yup.
<Netham46> and kk
<infinity> Netham46: rootstock is deprecated, we don't generally encourage its use.
<twb> infinity: what's the recommended solution?
<infinity> Netham46: We tend to prefer people start with ubuntu-core and tailor it to their needs, or if you really need to build images from the ground up, use live-build.
<twb> Cool
<twb> infinity: if you have write access to help.ubuntu.com or wherever the rootstock page was, please add a deprecation notice to it
<twb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RootStock
<infinity> twb: Yeah, we have a lot of docs to fix, afaik.
<infinity> I might add a notice to that page now, though.
<twb> I'd do it myself but ICBF going through the account creation bollocks
<infinity> twb: Does that look reasonable for now (until we have time to tidy more)?
<twb> infinity: yeah fine
<Netham46> infinity, hmm, okay
<Netham46> I didn't realize that it was antiquated
<twb> Not your fault
<An-iSociaL> oh hello again
<Hanmac1> is ubuntu-arm ready for Nvidia "Tegra 3"? or should i wait?
<lilstevie> Hanmac1: it will be
<lilstevie> "ready
<lilstevie> "
<lilstevie> you will need to work the kernel side
<lilstevie> but the userland part will work just fine, well providing they don't have any nasty bugs like the Tegra2 and the cp15 bug
<Hanmac1> i mean exist an image that i can use to install it or should i build one on my own?
<infinity> Hanmac1: No images, since we have no kernels (and no specific devices we're targetting)
<Hanmac1> hm what is needed to build the kernels? i wanted to use "Asus Eee Pad Transformer Prime" with ubuntu
<ogra_> infinity, well, he could start from ubuntu-core, make a kernel and hack the bootloader and be done
<ogra_> Hanmac1, find the kernel source for your device ... take the linux-ac100 kernel config as a base and adjust your config for the tegra3 to match everything but the HW bits needed for tegra3 ... build it ...
<ogra_> then make sure you have full access to the bootloader, flash your kernel and boot into a modified ubuntu-core rootfs on MMC or SD
<ogra_> if you dont understand any of the above i said above. you should better not do it though
<lilstevie> Hanmac1: not enough is known about the prime yet
<lilstevie> Hanmac1: biggest issue I forsee is the SBK
<Hanmac1> hm i does not know if i will have full access to the bootloader (i have not buy the pad jet), i have played enough with bootloaders (i know how to install it to the MBR), but what did you mean with SBK?
<lilstevie> ogra_: well given my exp with the tf101 I would say, if you have nvflash access, not bootloader, cause asus bootloaders are non interactive
<lilstevie> and also, installing a bootsector to MBR is not the same thing
 * ogra_ would see nvflash and full bootloader access as the same thing ...
<ogra_> if you can replace it you have full access ;)
<lilstevie> heh I wouldn't
<lilstevie> you could argue razorclaw gives you "full access" to the bootloader
<lilstevie> because you can write to the staging partition
<lilstevie> and that will flash pretty much everything
<lilstevie> except BCT
<lilstevie> and it really is full access, just risk of brickage increases exponantially as you flash more
<S0NiC> hi
<S0NiC> i try to crosscompile a litte c++-programm for my pandaboard which is running ubuntu 10.10. my hostsystem runs also ubuntu 10.10 and i tried "arm -linux-gnueabi-cpp main.cpp" and the error was "fatal error: QTGui/QWidget: no such file or directory"... has anyone an idea?
<S0NiC> thanks in advance
<tgall_foo> doko, ping
<tgall_foo> S0NiC, sounds like you're missing either a path to the qt includes or they aren't installed
<doko> tgall_foo, pong
<tgall_foo> hi doko, just wanted to catch up with you on the libjpeg8 / libjpeg-turbo project we had talked about at the last UDS
<tgall_foo> doko, as of this morning I've got the majority of pkgs with deps on libjpeg-dev built in my PPAs against the libjpeg-turbo's version of the libjpeg-dev for precise
<tgall_foo> and by majority I mean majority in the main archive,  universe is another matter
<tgall_foo> if I hadn't run out of space in my PPA main would be complete ?  sigh
<tgall_foo> doko, for the sake of trivia https://wiki.linaro.org/TomGall/LibjpegUse  lists the debs in universe and main for libjpeg62, libjpeg8, libjpeg-dev etc
<tgall_foo> doko, make sense ?
<doko> tgall_foo, can we move this discussion to #ubuntu-devel?
<tgall_foo> doko, sure
<An-iSociaL> still working on a kernel that will boot on a Stingray board
<ogra_> good luck :)
<An-iSociaL> ty
<ppisati> bug 888569
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 888569 in kernel-sru-workflow/verification-testing "linux-ti-omap4: 2.6.35-903.27 -proposed tracker" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/888569
<ppisati> GrueMaster: ^^
<An-iSociaL> i think i can utilize the ac100 kernel config as a base then add the stingray stuff
<ppisati> GrueMaster: wrt the failed tests, is there a way i can rerun these tests?
<ppisati> GrueMaster: actually it should just a matter of flipping some configs, but you never know...
<ogra_> An-iSociaL, note that the ac100 kernel is based on chromeos
<An-iSociaL> noted, i suspect that just compiling the stingray kernel with the right things enabled will work, using the ac100 as a template for what needs to be enabled could do the trick
<ogra_> sure, but there are ac100 specific bits you will likely need to clean up
<ogra_> like the nvec controller
<An-iSociaL> ill need some time to do the research but tell me if im wrong, having things enabled which do not actually exist wont hinder anything will it?
<An-iSociaL> as long as the things which do are enabled
<ogra_> no idea, might make your buold fall over
<ogra_> *build
<An-iSociaL> lol quite likely, ive tried so many things already it couldnt be any worse
<An-iSociaL> what kernel version is this for anyway?
<An-iSociaL> i havent seen that part yet
<ogra_> ac100 ?
<An-iSociaL> oh nvm
<ogra_> thats 2.6.38
<An-iSociaL> lol duh, config-2.6.38
<An-iSociaL> sorry
<An-iSociaL> speedway in my head had a pile up, traffic's been diverted and the wreck has been cleared
<GrueMaster> ppisati: Sorry, didn't see your ping earlier.  Yes, you can run the failing tests.  Either pull the entire bzr tree for qrt (bzr branch lp:qa-regression-testing), or I can post tarballs of just the failing tests somewhere.
<GrueMaster> I'm remote this week, but it should still be possible for me to post these.
<An-iSociaL> ok comparisons are done
<An-iSociaL> not nearly as bad as i thought
<An-iSociaL> 10-15 unused which includes aroud 10 which are android
<An-iSociaL> 13 which are unset in ac100 but tagged as yes in stingray
<An-iSociaL> 7 of which are debug flags
<An-iSociaL> ill write up a report when i get a moment
<An-iSociaL> see how this goes first
<An-iSociaL> several marked for modules in ac100 were marked as yes in stingray so i just marked them yes in ac100
<An-iSociaL> likely could go back to modules but i wanted to make sure they were available in case something went wrong with accessing the modules
<ppisati> GrueMaster: i'll pull from bzr, thanks
<GrueMaster> ppisati: Ok.  On the test-kernel-security.py, the only test that "should" fail is /dev/mem.  Still looking at it.
<GrueMaster> Also, test-kernel-[aslr-collisions|root-ops] both fail and are being worked on. I don't think they are kernel issues, rather kernel differences (vs x86)
<ppisati> GrueMaster: ok, and in case one of the option there is not implemented, to whom shall i report it?
<ppisati> GrueMaster: i.e. SECCOMP was not supported on arm back then
<GrueMaster> Yes, it was.  The test passes on earlier arm kernels.
<GrueMaster> iMX5/Dove.
<GrueMaster> Also, I think the config just has it disabled in the omap4 kernel.
<ppisati> GrueMaster: not for omap4, perhaps had some stuff backported as part of the marvell BSP
<ppisati> *perhaps mvl-dove
<GrueMaster> It should be in the 2.6.35 kernels.  There was a CVE filed for the x86 kernel that added it.
<GrueMaster> I think.  Will have to check my remote system (if possible - I'm away from home this week).
<GrueMaster> ppisati: I have remote access to my panda with Maverick installed.  Will look it over again for SECCOMP.
<An-iSociaL> hm
<An-iSociaL> no go on compiling
<An-iSociaL> the sources is all kinds of outdated
<An-iSociaL> patches were released for most of my problems
<An-iSociaL> would it be possible to import the mach-tegra to another kernel?
<An-iSociaL> with the stingray sources*
<steev_> An-iSociaL: possible, yes, but it would be a lot of work
<An-iSociaL> hm
<steev_> clear your calendar if you plan to :)
<An-iSociaL> yea thats not going to happen then
<An-iSociaL> perhaps i can get the newer kernel from android 4.0
<An-iSociaL> for the moment though, i do have it compiled, about to test
<An-iSociaL> i think i was able to keep support for ac100
<An-iSociaL> impressive it actually booted
<An-iSociaL> now to actually put this on an sdcard
<An-iSociaL> let me revice, the kernel booted, as in didnt freak out or freeze up
<An-iSociaL> revise*
<GrueMaster> Well, that is always a good sign.
<An-iSociaL> well i setup the sdcard... now all im getting is checksum file missing
<An-iSociaL> never seen that one before
<An-iSociaL> oh great and google doesnt have anything on it :|
<An-iSociaL> uhm need a little help with this one
<An-iSociaL> "Error: Checksum file missing"
<An-iSociaL> "Spawning a shell within the initramfs"
<An-iSociaL> No results found for "Error: Checksum file missing".
<GrueMaster> Is this on our image?
<An-iSociaL> from the kernel i compiled using the ac100 kernel config and using the ac100 prebuilt filesystem
<GrueMaster> infinity: Do you know how to create this checksum?
<GrueMaster> I think it is done at image creation time and added to the initrd in some weird fashion
<An-iSociaL> hm
<An-iSociaL> i created the initrd from chroot inside the prebuilt rootfs
<GrueMaster> I think the md5sum is added after that step.  Not sure how.
<An-iSociaL> well im right there with you
<GrueMaster> But it shouldbe an md5sum of the rootfs tarball (iirc)
<An-iSociaL> well thats gonna be a problem as i extracted it onto an sdcard to boot it
<GrueMaster> So you are trying to dual boot in essence?
<An-iSociaL> kind of, im working with a motorola xoom, the kernel+initrd were put into a img file then flashed to the recovery partition from fastboot
<An-iSociaL> never had a problem with that before
<GrueMaster> there is probably a script in the initrd that can either be deleted or modified.  But  I'm remote from my test bench this week, otherwise I could look.
<An-iSociaL> ok i found it
<An-iSociaL> -> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/scripts/installer
<An-iSociaL> regenerating
<An-iSociaL> er
<An-iSociaL> i guess i didnt read something i should have
<An-iSociaL> i did the install myself
<An-iSociaL> this could get interesting
<An-iSociaL> ok proper way to remove: dpkg --purge ac100-tarball-installer
 * GrueMaster crosses fingers/toes in anticipation.
 * An-iSociaL does too while he fights with his microsd reader
<An-iSociaL> and here we go
<An-iSociaL> starting services
<An-iSociaL> waiting for network configuration
<An-iSociaL> err
<An-iSociaL> no desktop
<An-iSociaL> localhost.localdomain login:
<An-iSociaL> which i cant do
<An-iSociaL> no keyboard
<An-iSociaL> ok let me get adbd onto it
<An-iSociaL> uhm
<An-iSociaL> whats going on in this filesystem?
<An-iSociaL> no desktop started up
<An-iSociaL> but i dont even see one to be started
<An-iSociaL> oh
<An-iSociaL> lightdm
<GrueMaster> Probably more magic that the install script handles.
<An-iSociaL> yea
<An-iSociaL> kinda hard to install from my sdcard to my sdcard though
<An-iSociaL> i guess if its what i have to do i can work out how to put it on internal storage
<An-iSociaL> just partitions after all
<GrueMaster> I think the image is supposed to launch oem-config on startup.  I think you can have it autostart with "sudo touch /var/lib/oem-config/run"
<An-iSociaL> ok lightdm enabled and booting again
<An-iSociaL> still no
<An-iSociaL> whoa
<An-iSociaL> its freaking out
<An-iSociaL> keeps switching ttys, guessing trying to start lightdm and failing
<An-iSociaL> trying to get adbd up and running so i can actually do something
<An-iSociaL> welp lets check the logs
<An-iSociaL> [    89.326] (EE) open /dev/fb0: Device or resource busy
<An-iSociaL> negative :(
<An-iSociaL> ok time to try the nvidia drivers
<An-iSociaL> its a bust
<An-iSociaL> welp ill try some more stuff later
<An-iSociaL> pretty much concrete the nvidia drivers do not work
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-22
<bge0> Hello Everyone, I recently got a donate board from TI. It's the LogicPD OmapL138EVM board. Would anyone happen to know if this board supports ubuntu11arm?
<GrueMaster> what processor is it?  Arm11?
<GrueMaster> We only support Armv7 (Cortex A8 & Cortex A9).
<An-iSociaL> howdy how GrueMaster
<GrueMaster> An-iSociaL: Hey.  Get your kernel up?
<twb> GrueMaster: internet says ARM926 core
<An-iSociaL> negative :(
<An-iSociaL> not down yet though, still trudging
<GrueMaster> Aww, sad face.   Good luck.
<GrueMaster> I'm EOD.  Time for Skyrim.
<An-iSociaL> laters
<bge0> I think OmapL138--> A8, i believe
<bge0> Oh whoops it has an ARM926EJ-S + C6748 VLIW DSP
<bge0> any chance of seeing ubuntu on this system? i miss aptitude :(
<twb> bge0: debian armel then
<bge0> ty! ill look into it
<An-iSociaL> and howdy to you too twb, sorry i didnt see you there
<twb> An-iSociaL: whatever
<An-iSociaL> lol
<An-iSociaL> hmph
<An-iSociaL> whatre you upto?
<bge0> twb: I'm looking up debian armtel, but there seems to only be support for iop32x, ixp4xx, kirkwood and orion5x
<twb> http://wiki.debian.org/ArmEabiPort
<twb> You're not going to get turnkey installation, but it certainly seems to support OMAP1/2/3 boards
<bge0> yea I figured it wouldn't be quite that easy
<twb> But if you aren't attached to the board I would suggest getting something armv7 flavoured, since everybody is switching to those
<bge0> Well it's a pretty nice board though. i would feel bad scrapping it. It has a good onboard dsp too
<twb> Shrug
<bge0> Well, I guess I might just stick with the linux port that the board came with
<bge0> ty though
<lilstevie> An-iSociaL: that unable to open /dev/fb0 is indicating that the fb patch from the chromeos code review didn't take
<An-iSociaL> aha
<An-iSociaL> well im not ready to give in just yet
<lilstevie> An-iSociaL: http://www.cactuar.net/uploads/Xoom_Debian/xoomkernel-gnu.patch over https://github.com/Tiamat%E2%80%93AOSP/Tiamat-Xoom
<An-iSociaL> ah
<An-iSociaL> ill have to manually patch that in
<An-iSociaL> the AOSP tiamat is old
<An-iSociaL> but im using his latest version
<An-iSociaL> the only kernel i could get to ocmpile properly
<An-iSociaL> compile*
<An-iSociaL> right now i cant seem to generate another working initrd
<An-iSociaL> :/
<An-iSociaL> i keep ending up with the installer
<An-iSociaL> there..
<lilstevie> An-iSociaL: you want that installer "oem-config" so you can set up a user and shit
<An-iSociaL> yea i got it, i think i was doing something ignorant by trying to use relative path for initrd output from mkinitramfs
<An-iSociaL> did the initrd installer steps manually, format, extract, write fstab, touch oem-config so itll run
<An-iSociaL> got a nice bootup, only kernel module to fail was btfrs with unknown symbol _global_offset_table_ which is caused by my cross compiler
<An-iSociaL> video failed, as if im shocked, it flashed a couple times trying to switch but never did
<An-iSociaL> so, on to the patch
<An-iSociaL> did you already update this patch lilstevie ?
<lilstevie> not my patch
<int_ua> Sorry for interrupting but are there any team that works with Nokia N900? apachelogger, mpoirier, rbelem, someone else?
<An-iSociaL> ok all patched up
<An-iSociaL> booting
<An-iSociaL> whatup! ubuntu is booted with xdesktop on my Motorola Xoom!
<An-iSociaL> tyvm lilstevie
<An-iSociaL> now next problem
<An-iSociaL> there's no touch lol
<int_ua> An-iSociaL: What is the touchscreen hardware?
<An-iSociaL> err, i actually dont know
<int_ua> Can you execute lsusb? :)
<An-iSociaL> i would love to
<An-iSociaL> but
<An-iSociaL> no keyboard
<An-iSociaL> lol
<An-iSociaL> let me get adbd installed onto it, then i can use a usb terminal
<An-iSociaL> the only touchscreen enabled in a default config is CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_QUANTUM_OBP
<An-iSociaL> one sec on the lsusb
<An-iSociaL> http://pastebin.com/iRgkqPnF
<An-iSociaL> if youre the nerdy type like me, theres my dmesg log
<int_ua> Offtopic: Why 2.6.36? (I just started reading IRC)
<lilstevie> An-iSociaL: ok, now that patch had my touchscreen patch
<An-iSociaL> its just what was available
<lilstevie> int_ua: because thats what exists
<An-iSociaL> hm lilstevie...
<An-iSociaL> i did all the sections, and reverted one change cuz it broke something
<lilstevie> which one?
<An-iSociaL> so, it should work then
<An-iSociaL> the one you linked
<An-iSociaL> http://www.cactuar.net/uploads/Xoom_Debian/xoomkernel-gnu.patch
<lilstevie> yeah, which change did you revert
<int_ua> lilstevie: I asked because the only kernel I can boot on N900 is 2.6.35. And I don't know the reason yet.
<An-iSociaL> just a define in fb_tegra which was being used by dc.c
<lilstevie> also, YMMV with the touch patch
<lilstevie> revert it
<An-iSociaL> mmk lemme figure out where that is in here...
<lilstevie> ubuntu from natty on, includes handling in evdev for what my patch does, that patch was done because debian doesn't have the same evdev handling
<lilstevie> although it should just be ignored
<An-iSociaL> touchscreen/qtouch_obp_ts.c
<An-iSociaL> ?
<lilstevie> yep
<An-iSociaL> ok and away i go
<lilstevie> bbs
<lilstevie> lunch
<An-iSociaL> k ttyiab
<An-iSociaL> unpatched, compiled, flashed and now we're booting
<An-iSociaL> ugh
<An-iSociaL> still no touch and adbd didnt start
<An-iSociaL> lets try this again
<An-iSociaL> attempted fix on adbd
<An-iSociaL> and im gonna have a smoke
<An-iSociaL> i have touch...
<An-iSociaL> its just... not quite right
<An-iSociaL> and adbd didnt start again :/
<An-iSociaL> is there another way to get a shell over usb?
<An-iSociaL> ok the touch device doesnt seem to register clicks
<An-iSociaL> it thinks theyre mouseovers
<An-iSociaL> and still no adbd
<An-iSociaL> this is going to be difficult
<lilstevie> ok, let me eat
<lilstevie> I will gen a patch of it
<An-iSociaL> oh cool
<An-iSociaL> dont choke cuz you think im waiting tho.. enjoy it
<An-iSociaL> ive been working on this for a solid week and this is the furthest ive been able to get
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> ask twb I don't rush for anyone
<An-iSociaL> lol cool
<lilstevie> btw twb known bug exists on 32GB tfs with u-boot
<twb> sad face
<lilstevie> twb: for some reason it will only rawread, and not read the partition
<twb> I haven't tried your latest .38 with asus bl yet either, because all these 360 games came out last week
<lilstevie> even though it can locate it
<lilstevie> hah
<lilstevie> I want a 360 so i can play fable3
<lilstevie> and new games
<lilstevie> cause my ps3 is 3.55-MFW
<twb> I have a 360 because 1) I've given up on the games industry getting FOSSilized anytime this decade; and 2) it's turn-key.  I don't need to give a shit about h/w drivers or windows licensing or so on
<lilstevie> lol
<lilstevie> I also want to get a slim, and glitch attack it
<lilstevie> linux + games on the 360
<twb> if slim is the new black ones, they have really noisy PSU fans
<An-iSociaL> indeed twb, you can just turn it on and play, no thinking about shit
<An-iSociaL> i enjoy systems like that
<lilstevie> twb: and the old ones were really loud with the exhaust fans
<twb> I would like to play online but then I have to give MS money, and the menus inside teh 360 become much more annoying
<twb> lilstevie: it's a fan inside the power brick
<twb> lilstevie: smaller than the one inside the main case on the white units, i.e. noisier
<twb> lilstevie: I have both units
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> I don't really care
<twb> I guess if you have the volume of the game up it's not noticable
<twb> I usually mute it and read a book via synthesizer
<twb> I would be a lot happier with steam, I think, if ICBF dealing with the non-turn-key-ness
<lilstevie> lol
<twb> Having to shuffle CDs is a pain, and I don't enjoy dealing with the monkeys at the game store
<An-iSociaL> wow finally
<An-iSociaL> http://pastebin.com/CuwfZqxW
<An-iSociaL> lsusb
<An-iSociaL> very short list
<An-iSociaL> i somehow am pretty sure thats wrong
<An-iSociaL> asin incorrect, not misreported
<int_ua> hm
<int_ua> corresponds with dmesg. So it must be connected somewhere else. lspci? lshw?
<An-iSociaL> lemme run those out
<An-iSociaL> im cheating and putting in startup scripts since i cant type lol
<lilstevie> yeah, they don't connect via usb
<An-iSociaL> if i dont get something workable tonight ill go buy a usb adapter tomorrow so i can plugin a keyboard+mouse
<An-iSociaL> just for testing
<An-iSociaL> lspci is empty
<lilstevie> ofc
<An-iSociaL> heres a neat empty lshw
<lilstevie> nothing connects via pci
<An-iSociaL> near*
<An-iSociaL> http://pastebin.com/qJxwEgNf
<lilstevie> yeah, arm connectivity doesn't really show up
<An-iSociaL> seems like nearly nothing is working
<An-iSociaL> ah
<An-iSociaL> mmk
<lilstevie> most things connect via i2c and i2s
<An-iSociaL> ive got alot of work ahead of me here
<An-iSociaL> milestone 1 has passed
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> it doesn't go any quicker either
<lilstevie> I have been working on the tf101 for months
<An-iSociaL> hehehe
<An-iSociaL> well anything gained too easily we esteem too lightly
<An-iSociaL> or somethin like that
<An-iSociaL> once i get this done my next goal is adual kernel
<An-iSociaL> do a pendrive type linux, put it on my evo, run it side by side with android and use the hdmi out for a full desktop
<An-iSociaL> then use a bluetooth keyboard n mouse
<An-iSociaL> tiny pc
<lilstevie> heh good luck with the hdmi part
<An-iSociaL> shouldnt be so difficult, the hdmi under normal linux just shows up as fb1
<An-iSociaL> normal android*
<An-iSociaL> there's just no virtual terminal devices to hook into
<lilstevie> yeah, you would think so
<lilstevie> but at least on my tegra device, it doesn;t really work
<lilstevie> doesn't*
<An-iSociaL> hehe
<An-iSociaL> well its gonna be awhile off before i embark on that
<An-iSociaL> right now im aiming at full ubuntu
<An-iSociaL> then xbmc media center
<lilstevie> you will need accel for that
<lilstevie> and that isn't going to happen with the kernel you are running
<An-iSociaL> yea need to get the nvidia tegra drivers to function
<An-iSociaL> likely try out the android 4.0 kernel for the xbmc build
<An-iSociaL> it should be much more updated
<lilstevie> still may not help
<lilstevie> the android driver interface is different to the L4T interface
<An-iSociaL> hmm
<An-iSociaL> only problem is the damn stingray stuff
<An-iSociaL> as i recall when i was on kernel.org, they have ventana in 3.0
<lilstevie> that doesn't mean anything really
<An-iSociaL> itll help alot
<lilstevie> nearly every device has a different pinmux
<An-iSociaL> hmm
<An-iSociaL> i think its crashing
<An-iSociaL> yes! i have adb shell!
<An-iSociaL> now i can do somehting
<lilstevie> heh
<An-iSociaL> so uhm, hows that lunch there?
<lilstevie> eaten
<lilstevie> got a link to the kernel you use
<lilstevie> like its git
<An-iSociaL> http://code.tiamat-dev.com/tegra2/tiamat-xoom/commits/tiamat
<An-iSociaL> git://code.tiamat-dev.com/tegra2/tiamat-xoom.git
<An-iSociaL> thats the one i cloned
<lilstevie> yeah looking at the touch driver now
<lilstevie> patch out input_set_capability(ts->input_dev, EV_KEY, BTN_2); and                 input_set_abs_params(ts->input_dev, ABS_HAT0X,
<lilstevie> and any other HAT*
<lilstevie> which is                 input_set_abs_params(ts->input_dev, ABS_HAT0Y,
<An-iSociaL> mmk
<lilstevie> and that should do it
<An-iSociaL> sweet
<An-iSociaL> thanks
<An-iSociaL> we'll know in a couple mins
<lilstevie> fingers crossed
<An-iSociaL> and we're booting...
<An-iSociaL> switched cross compilers too, the newer one was playing tricks with my kernel modules
<An-iSociaL> thats a fail
<lilstevie> heh yeah
<lilstevie> awh damn
<lilstevie> ok, have your brought up wifi yet?
<An-iSociaL> cant get it to come up
<An-iSociaL> unable to mount rootfs on unknown block
<lilstevie> ok, insmod <name of wifi mod> firmware_path=/path/to/firmware.bin nvram_path=/path/to/nvram.txt iface_name=wlan0
<An-iSociaL> wth
<lilstevie> and use wpa_supplicant
<An-iSociaL> kernel panic
<lilstevie> ok, well you have adb
<lilstevie> so you can transfer a file
<lilstevie> find the evtest deb
<An-iSociaL> just got the wireless module loaded...
<An-iSociaL> its not coming up anyway
<lilstevie> yeah, you need to use wpa_supplicant
<An-iSociaL> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/armel/evtest
<An-iSociaL> that?
<lilstevie> yep
<lilstevie> figure out which input event is the touchscreen
<lilstevie> (it will be in the dmesg and the Xorg log
<lilstevie> )
<An-iSociaL> ok cool
<An-iSociaL> im goping nuts over here, this thing isnt really setup all that well
<An-iSociaL> going*
<An-iSociaL> can i paste here?
<An-iSociaL> like 2 long lines
<lilstevie> k
<An-iSociaL> dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 3214 package 'language-pack-es':
<An-iSociaL>  `Pre-Depends' field, invalid package name `d`kg': character ``' not allowed (only letters, digits and characters `-+._')
<An-iSociaL> its jacked
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> odd
<lilstevie> you can always manually extract anyway
<lilstevie> it is an ar archive
<An-iSociaL> Event: time 172.655713, type 1 (Key), code 330 (Touch), value 0
<An-iSociaL> thats me picking my finger up
<lilstevie> ok touch the screen a few times
<lilstevie> move it around a little
<lilstevie> do a two finger touch
<lilstevie> then pastie the result
<An-iSociaL> http://pastebin.com/6236hXgC
<lilstevie> hmm
<lilstevie> the X/Y seem out of bounds
<lilstevie> one finger center of screen on then off
<An-iSociaL> http://pastebin.com/9tx9b2BZ
<An-iSociaL> bout as close as i can guess
<lilstevie> you still have btn_2 and the hat stuff in the driver
<An-iSociaL> its there, just commented
<lilstevie> it isn't :)
<An-iSociaL> not in what im using atm
<lilstevie> if the set_abs_params and set_bit was out it wouldn't show up
<An-iSociaL> the compile from the changes somehow caused a kernel panic
<An-iSociaL> so i reflashed an older kernel image
<An-iSociaL> maybe something went sideways, lemme try again
<lilstevie> with set_bit for those parts evdev generally tries to treat the tsp as a touchpad
<An-iSociaL> attempting to boot
<An-iSociaL> panic
<lilstevie> try going back to that other toolchain
<An-iSociaL> k
<lilstevie> it may be the change in toolchain that screwed it
<An-iSociaL> recompiling
<An-iSociaL> hey i really appreciate the help
<lilstevie> np, I don't mind
<An-iSociaL> rebooting
<An-iSociaL> and panic
<An-iSociaL> thats so weird
<lilstevie> hm
<An-iSociaL> let me try something else
<lilstevie> I helped liv2 with debian too :p
<An-iSociaL> aha
<An-iSociaL> mr smart guy
<An-iSociaL> i still dont know how he did it
<An-iSociaL> my xoom no matter what kernel panics if i try to boot from normal boot partition
<An-iSociaL> if i try to use the sdcard
<An-iSociaL> i have to go through recovery to get access to it
<An-iSociaL> im trying your changes with a modded config, compiling it now, gonna take a bit longer as a lot more things are enabled
<lilstevie> yeah he had to go through recoveery too
<lilstevie> kk
<An-iSociaL> ah, see now in every tutorial i found recovery was never mentioned
<An-iSociaL> it was like ooh magic it works
<lilstevie> heh
<An-iSociaL> building new initrd
<lilstevie> hehk
<An-iSociaL> and we're booting again
<lilstevie> cool
<lilstevie> with the patch?
<An-iSociaL> aha no panic
<An-iSociaL> need to stick with this config...
<An-iSociaL> yep w/patch
<lilstevie> ok cool
<An-iSociaL> im gonna need to put this somewhere
<An-iSociaL> like for people to use
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> git it
<lilstevie> now how is the touch going, or no x yet
<An-iSociaL> sounds like a plan, i would like to host a kernel binary too for people like me who go nuts
<lilstevie> yeah
<An-iSociaL> ok i just tried to click continue
<lilstevie> well thats what I do
<An-iSociaL> it registered a down but not an up
<lilstevie> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1191141
<An-iSociaL> ah youre a member too :)
<An-iSociaL> nice work
<An-iSociaL> ugh i lost adb
<lilstevie> hm, don't know how you lost adb
<lilstevie> for me it is something I just cannot kill
<An-iSociaL> its hacked in...
<An-iSociaL> comes up n says cannot bind tcp:5037
<An-iSociaL> hmm
<An-iSociaL> and you dont have qtouch in your kernel tree
<An-iSociaL> must be specific
<lilstevie> no, I have a different panel
<lilstevie> my devices have atmel mxt touch panels
<lilstevie> and there isn't a "universal arm tree" so to speak
<An-iSociaL> hm
<An-iSociaL> https://github.com/LIV2/LIV2-Xoom-GNU/blob/tiamat_stock_gpu/drivers/input/touchscreen/qtouch_obp_ts.c
<An-iSociaL> liv2's kernel still has those HAT0X/Y
<An-iSociaL> wonder if he did any fixes to his
<lilstevie> no I left them behind
<lilstevie> main thing is getting rid of btn2
<lilstevie> but I see no point in keeping hat0x/y
<An-iSociaL> yea neither do it, its made no difference
<An-iSociaL> could this be as simple as a config in ubunbtu itself/
<An-iSociaL> ?
<lilstevie> nah it really shouldn't make a difference at this point
<An-iSociaL> mmk
<lilstevie> everything left are valid touch coords
<lilstevie> and evdev ignores those that it doesn't use
<lilstevie> actually can you evtest again
<An-iSociaL> no adb
<lilstevie> bleh
<An-iSociaL> yea, quite the pickle
<An-iSociaL> can i put adbd into the initrd?
<lilstevie> possibly, not tested it myself
<lilstevie> and really, that shouldn't affect anything
<An-iSociaL> must be a usb thing then
<lilstevie> probably
<An-iSociaL> alright, well im stumped and rather tired
<An-iSociaL> so im going to take a break for tonight
<lilstevie> k
<punxos> Hi
<S0NiC> hi
<S0NiC> can anyone give me a good howto to crosscompile for arm7 technology? thanks in advance
<brendand> guys, whenever i finish the oem-config for the 11.10 desktop image on the pandaboard i briefly see lightdm and then the screen flickers and switches off
<brendand> anyone seen this
<brendand> ?
<brendand> i've tried a few times
<ogra_> not here
<ogra_> what kind of panda is that ? 4430 or 4460 ?
<ogra_> i know the 4460 still hat temperature issues with the 11.10 kernel
<brendand> well, it's Rev A1 if that says anything
<ruudt> thats 4430 says google
<ogra_> well, that should definitely work
<brendand> maybe it's my damn monitor
<ruudt> what would be the easiest way to develop programs for a minimal ubuntu installation? Given that I need internet and show images
<ogra_> got the chance to try another ?
<brendand> ogra - i can try my TV :)
<ogra_> yeah, do that
<ruudt> brendand: what happens if you wait a few minutes? Just to rule out temperature issues?
<ogra_> might be an issue in the EDID parsing
<ogra_> ruudt, the 4430 shouldnt have any temp issues
<ogra_> for the 4460 i know it for sure that we have them though
<ruudt> ow ok, sorry, I was guessing
<ruudt> has any of you any programming experience for linux?
<ogra_> ruudt, we have the ubuntu-core images that you can use as a base for rolling specific minimal rootfses
<ruudt> I mean, I just installed quickly, but it is not really what I need
<ruudt> orgra_ I have an installation. But need to build a custom app
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> well, quickly would be a good start if you actually want gtk and python apps
<ruudt> getting a working installation took several days of trying though :(
<ogra_> not sure where it stands with things like C
<ogra_> ouch
<ogra_> what board is that ?
<ogra_> something we support ?
<ruudt> beagleboard xm rev c
<ogra_> ah, yeah, revC is a constant headdache
<ruudt> damn, is it that bad?
<ogra_> will hopefully be better in 12.04
<ruudt> won't help me now
<ogra_> well, we didnt have one in the team to test on it until very recently before release
<ogra_> and it came out after kernel freeze and feature freeze
<ruudt> Can I, with quickly then also develop programs that don't rely on X to display the images?
<ogra_> you might, i have never used quickly to be honest
<ruudt> What do you use?
<ogra_> shell, C, whatever else suits the usecase
<brendand> ogra - yeah, TV works perfectly
<brendand> bl**dy pos samsung monitor :/
<ogra_> (for quick GUI apps i usually take python/gtk and later re-implem,ent in C/gtk)
<ogra_> brendand, yeah, blame the monitor ...
<brendand> although - TV doesn't have DVI so it was a HDMI -> HDMI connection
<brendand> whereas monitor doesn't have HDMI so it's HDMI -> DVI
<brendand> so it might be that and not EDID
<ogra_> that shouldnt make it break though
<brendand> well, i don't know. also the v-alignment is off on the monitor
<brendand> there is about 4 inches on the LHS with just static in it
<ogra_> did you try the auto adjustment of the monitor ?
<brendand> but not on the TV
<brendand> ogra - yeah
<ogra_> also look if there is an overscan setting in the menu
<ogra_> and switch that off
<ogra_> though that shouldnt lead to no pic at all
<ogra_> only to a cut off pic
<brendand> no overscan setting i can see
<brendand> i'll just have to commandeer the telly for now
<ogra_> well, you could wait for robclark to get up, he might know the monitor models that still have EDID issues
<ogra_> (i thought they were solved, but apparently they arent)
<brendand> ogra_ - i'm pretty sure i had EDID issues with this one before
<ogra_> how about using hdmi on the monitor
<brendand> doesn't have it
<infinity> brendand: When you were connecting to the DVI monitor, did you use the other HDMI port? (The one marked hdmi-dvi)
<infinity> Or DVI-D, on some boards.  Whatever.  The one on the right. :P
<brendand> infinity - ah. i'm using the one that worked for me before. the one on the left
<infinity> brendand: The one on the left is HDMI, the one on the right is HDMI-DVI.  In theory.  I don't use the one on the right, cause everything here is straight HDMI.
<brendand> infinity - well. i no longer have a problem
<brendand> that works perfectly
<ogra_> hah
<ruudt> so to sum up, you must use the right one if you connect to a dvi monitor
<brendand> pebkac
<ogra_> the one that is labeled DVI, yes :)
<brendand> ruudt - since oneiric, yes
<infinity> ogra_: Pfft, like anyone reads silscreening (except me, apparently).
<ogra_> heh
<infinity> s/sil/silk/
<brendand> in fact i never even looked at the labels
<brendand> just used the one that worked
<ruudt> When infinity asked which connector I was looking that up, because on beagleboard you'd best connect to dvi as well :P
<brendand> yeah, my beagleboard just has a DVI-D connector
<ruudt> But I'm still learning about everything here. My next hurdle; which development environemnt to use. But despite the advices I have not yet found one
<ogra_> didnt you say you wanted to do web development ?
<ruudt> ogra_: nope, but I do need to access the internet
<ogra_> ah, i thought you wanted to serve images through the net
<ruudt> Yes, but that is not web development? To me that is anything that runs from a server and is accessed by clients
<ruudt> I already did the web development part; I have a server ready that will supply all data my application will need
<ruudt> Did that while waiting for the BB to ship
<ruudt> Hmm, the minimal install that I got running doesn't even have man...
<infinity> apt-get install man-db manpages
<ogra_> and watch your system get slow on upgrades :P
<infinity> And manpages-dev, if you're doing C programming.
<ruudt> well, at least I can read up on the things that ARE installed.
<infinity> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/ also works, if you prefer not to grind dpkg runs to a halt with man-db triggers. :P
<ogra_> ++
<infinity> (But I'm with you, all my machines have man-db installed... Not being able to use man confuses me)
<ruudt> well, I'll just continue installing man-db and then figuring out what to develop the programs with. Just wish it where more clear what to use...
<S0NiC> re
<brendand> i guess it's well known that suspending a pandaboard doesn't really compute?
<desrt> hi all
<desrt> it's early in the morning and i haven't had my coffee yet, so please excuse what may be a very stupid question
<desrt> the kernel package that comes on the i.mx53 install image is called linux-linaro-lt-mx5
<desrt> but that package doesn't appear to be in the archive
<desrt> it's not like i strictly need a kernel since boot is handled slightly specially here anyway, but i'd like to have some modules (installed properly) at least
<ogra_> it is in universe
<desrt> see?  no coffee.
<desrt> ogra_: thanks :)
<ogra_> yw :)
 * desrt blames debootstrap for that
<ogra_> it is one of the "community supported" images
<ogra_> like the ac100 one
<desrt> seems to be working quite nicely, fwiw
<desrt> the userspace on the image leaves me a bit confused though
<ogra_> well, the installation is quite slow
<desrt> it appears to have an installer that installs to itself, or something
<desrt> and then leaves the system in a somewhat broken state after
<ogra_> that would be a bug
<desrt> ogra_: it's the microsd that's slow.  i just plugged in an intel sata drive and it's about 5-10x faster now
<ogra_> it is a preinstalled image, on first boot it expands the rootfs partition to the full size of the SD
<desrt> ah
<ogra_> then it reboots into oem-config to set up user, hostname, kbd etc etcd
<desrt> ya.  i did all that and now i boot to an empty desktop
<ogra_> (which on the desktop images requires X, so make sure to have a monitor attached)
<desrt> in any case, it's all a bit much
 * desrt just wants something he can ssh to
<ogra_> did it properly finish actually ?
<desrt> i read about this bug with the window disappearing...
<desrt> to be honest, i don't know if it did or not
<ogra_> you should get an aptd/dpkg UI that shows you the removal of all unneeded packages
<desrt> i was careful not to select autologin
<desrt> well, i'm just debootstrapping onto this sata drive now
<ogra_> if you didnt have that (and if ubiquity is still installed) you know that oem-config failed
<ogra_> use ubuntu-core ;)
<desrt> i couldn't find an imx image for ubuntu core/server
<ogra_> tar xvfz is faster than debootstrap ;)
<desrt> seemed to only have omap
<desrt> ohhh
<desrt> for that
<ogra_> there are no board specific ubuntu-core images
<desrt> meh.  already done :)
<ogra_> its all userspace
<ogra_> completely unconfigured
<ogra_> (but largely the same you get from debootstrap)
<desrt> any board-specific userspace config i should know about before i try to boot back into this thing?
<ogra_> no idea, ask janimo, he owns the mx5 images
<desrt> janimo: sup? :)
<ogra_> i dont actually know what bootloader config is usually done there
<desrt> the image seems to have a fat partition on it with the kernel, initramfs and some sort of boot description file
<desrt> (text)
<desrt> looks pretty straight-forward
<desrt> probably it needs the microsd to load the kernel image at least, then i can use the sata as the rootfs
<ogra_> likely a u-boot script file, thats not text
<ogra_> (boot.scr)
<ogra_> it has a header
 * desrt takes a peek
<ogra_> you shoudl eb able to get away with a vfat for booting
 * desrt notes that the SD card is hilariously slow
<ogra_> and then switch to rootfs on sata by root=UUID=.... on cmdline
<desrt> so there is a boot.scr here
<desrt> but boot.txt is the one i was looking at earlier
<ogra_> right, that should have a 64byte hearder
<ogra_> and is generated using mkimage
<ogra_> likely from boot.txt
<desrt> it appears to be plain text...
<ogra_> .scr ?
<desrt> .txt
<ogra_> yeah
<desrt> oh.  i see what you're saying
<ogra_> thats the input file
<desrt> .txt gets compiled into .scr
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> mkimage adds a header
<desrt> and somehow the .scr is 'blessed'?
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> u-boot looks for it on boot
<desrt> cool
<desrt> lemme guess -- this 4MB /dev/mmcblk0p1 partition is uboot
<ogra_> not sure, thats where janimo comes into play
<ogra_> i dont have such a board and never had one in my hands
<desrt> it's gotta be -- the kernel doesn't seem to fancy mounting it
<ogra_> so i dont know exactly how it boots
<desrt> i think you've helped me put together a pretty clear image for myself
<ogra_> yeah, we tag the boot partitions with a label that udev ignores
<ogra_> so you dont have it mounted on your desktop install ;)
<desrt> it has dos partition type 0xfa ("Non-FS Data")
<ogra_> (the kernel should see it in dmesg though, it should just nott be automounted)
<desrt> 0xda, rather
<ogra_> ah, yeah, that coudl eb raw u-boot
<ogra_> *be
 * desrt wonders why this uboot wasn't given ext4 support
<ogra_> ask  upstream :)
<desrt> oh.  srsly?
<ogra_> it has ext2
<desrt> that's a pretty good reason, then :)
<ogra_> ext4 would rock though, you wouldnt need a separate boot partition
<janimo> desrt, the mx53 ubuntu image is very slow indeed. No idea why yet, something to fix for 12.04
<ogra_> but i think it bloats the codee to much or something
<janimo> desrt, the linaro image for same board was much snappier iirc
<janimo> and not only because if does not do an install
<ogra_> lies !
<ogra_> :P
<desrt> janimo: it seems to be mostly the IO that is slow -- and only to the SD card
<janimo> we use the same kernel as linaro so I am puzzled why this happens, but all of us who tested mx53 late in the oneiric cycle
<janimo> saw it was very slow
<janimo> ogra_, shouldn't an ext2 driver see an ext4 partition especially in read only mode as uboot is?
<janimo> just ignoring the extra features
<ogra_> no, i think you need ext3 support to see ext4
<janimo> ok
<ogra_> not sure though
<janimo> maybe it is only vice versa then
<ogra_> you can definitely see ext3 from an ext2 driver
<ogra_> there the only difference should be the journal
<ogra_> ndec, so you are sure about the model ? (you didnt say anything in the mail)
<ndec> ogra_: sorry. i forgot that ... do you have a serial number or any other number on the board?
<ndec> to be honest i haven't even seen such a board myself ;-)
<ogra_> on the board or on the shell ?
<ndec> whatever...
<ndec> anything...
<ogra_> there is a barcode glued underneath the sd slot
<ogra_> T0000001266
<ogra_> seems to be the serial # ... its on the box too
 * desrt discovers flash-kernel.conf
<ogra_> ndec, then i also have TEVM4460G-22-20-01
<ndec> sounds a useful discovery...
<ogra_> not really
<ndec> ogra_: that one looks useful!
<ogra_> once we switch to flash-kernel-ng there wont be a config file anymore
<ndec> my first comment was for desrt ;-)
<ogra_> yeah
<ndec> argh...
<ogra_> argh ? because of new flash-kernel ?
<desrt> the failure situation for that file missing is a bit sad
<ogra_> flash-kernel is all in all a bit sad :P
<ndec> yes, because we are doing tricky things with flash-kernel.conf ;-)
<ogra_> it makes you cry like onions if you look to long at the code
<ogra_> in fact i would recommend rubbing onions in your eyes instead of looking at the code :) ... if you have the choice
<ogra_> hurts less
<ogra_> :)
<desrt> looking at the code led me to discover UBOOT_PART
<desrt> since it does something like this:
<ogra_> yeah, thats an ugly wart
<desrt> mount ${UBOOT_PART} ${tmpfile}
<desrt> and doesn't consider that ${UBOOT_PART} may be unset :p
<ogra_> the new flash-kernel has a proper DB wiht an entry per board arch
<desrt> neat
<ogra_> that will be way cleaner
<ogra_> still hackish but lots better
<ndec> ogra_: i am amazed, but we do have an internal DB where I could find your reference that you gave me ... TEVM4460G-22-20-01  -> OMAP ES1.1 GP,    1.5GHz, PWR ES2.0, AUD ES1.1 
<ogra_> ndec, to be honest the device doesnt look much different from the one i already have ...
<ogra_> chrome metal frame etc
<ogra_> NIC built in the wrong way round again :) (which i only discovered after i had the cable attached indeed)
<ogra_> etc etc
<desrt> gonna try a reboot now
<ogra_> good luck :)
<desrt> WIN
<desrt> works on first try
<desrt> failed to set root password or add self to sudoers file
 * desrt hands head in shame
<lilstevie> ogra_: haha I had a look at flash kernel, proceeded to rip my eyes out, then think about doing my own platform specific hack till flash-kernel-ng
<desrt> janimo: know offhand what serial parameters you configured uboot for?
<S0NiCaw> re
<ogra_> ndec, see pm :)
<ogra_> An-iSociaL, if you need help with ac100 md5sum mangling, i'm around now
<S0NiCaw> hmm can anybody help me with my ubuntu-arm and crosscompiling? ;)
<ogra_> better try #linaro
<S0NiCaw> ok thx
<brendand> do all armv7l platforms follow the same layout for /proc/cpuinfo?
<ogra_> the kernel does
<ppisati> GrueMaster: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/linux-image-2.6.35-903-omap4_2.6.35-903.27~mlockfix_armel.deb
<ppisati> GrueMaster: this should fix the
<ppisati> GrueMaster: "Make sure the stack guard page does not split the stack on mlock ... FAIL"
<ppisati> GrueMaster: you saw in test-kernel.py
<ppisati> GrueMaster: can you verify it?
<ppisati> GrueMaster: and while here
<ppisati> GrueMaster: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/85419190/test-kernel-security.log
<ppisati> GrueMaster: on one line it says: "PR_SET_SECCOMP works ... FAIL" but below that
<ppisati> GrueMaster: "CONFIG_SECCOMP enabled ...  (skipped: not available on ARM) ok"
<An-iSociaL> afternoon all
<An-iSociaL> ogra_, if you mean the tarball installer, thanks but i figured it out
<ogra_> well, you hacked it to be broken afterwards i guess
<ogra_> :)
<An-iSociaL> hm?
<ogra_> the proper way is to roll a cpio.gz archive with a file carrying the tarball md5 of your modified tarball
<ogra_> and then cat'ing that to the end of the initrd
<An-iSociaL> ahhh
<ogra_> if you hack the script you might get unexpected results
<ogra_> and unlike GrueMaster claims we dont do "werid things" with the md5 at build time :)
<An-iSociaL> i actually performed the role of the installer script myself, did the formatting, extracting, getting uuid, purging intaller
<ogra_> we just put the file in place before rolling the initrd
<An-iSociaL> and the fstab
<ogra_> well, that will miss a bunch of configuration
<ogra_> unless you also made oem-config work
<ogra_> (which does the actual configuration in a proper way)
<An-iSociaL> im pretty sure i did, oem-config did run after touching it
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> then you shoudl be fine
<ogra_> the code we use to add the md5 is in the livecd-rootfs source btw
<ogra_> for future reference
<An-iSociaL> will have to go back to the installer if i intend to distribute
<An-iSociaL> nice
<An-iSociaL> noted it
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> the way I do it is with the omap image
<An-iSociaL> sup lilstevie
<lilstevie> not much just working on my app
<An-iSociaL> oh cool. whatcha building?
<lilstevie> an app for the tf101 ubuntu/android system
<lilstevie> android app for managing it
<An-iSociaL> nice
<An-iSociaL> im just watchin tv trying to get in the mood to do something
<hallyn> If I just want to run an arm precise image in qemu-arm to verify a bugfix, what's the quickest way to create an image?  Do I download one of the preinstalled images from cdimages.u.c?  Is there a disk image i can wget?
<An-iSociaL> uhm
<An-iSociaL> the only image i currently know of is for the ac100
<An-iSociaL> likely wouldnt do what you want
<An-iSociaL> fastest way otherwise would be debootstrap
<hallyn> and then d/l a kernel from somewhere?
<ogra_> hallyn, use ubuntu-core and look in the linaro docs about vexpress with qemu
<ogra_> or just use an arm chroot, if you dont need a full VM
<hallyn> ok, thx.  (i don't think a chroot'll work as it's ecryptfs-related, but will try)
<ogra_> ah, yeah
<ogra_> wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<An-iSociaL> could be difficult working with lower level stuff like filesystems in a chroot
<ogra_> note that there isnt a user/pw or any configuration
<ogra_> you will need to do that yourself
<An-iSociaL> qq ogra_, what cross compiler do you use?
<hallyn> ok, thanks guys
<ogra_> An-iSociaL, i compile native
<An-iSociaL> ahh
<An-iSociaL> obviously that would be better but how much better?
<ogra_> depends what you compile really :)
<An-iSociaL> specifically for kernel builds
<ogra_> i usually build packages ... for that native is always better
<ogra_> though there are already a bunch you can actually cross build nowadays
<ogra_> for kernel test builds i would actually recommend cross
<ogra_> and use the gcc-cross in the archive
<An-iSociaL> aha
<An-iSociaL> sweet
<An-iSociaL> i think using the android cross compiler's been jacking my stuff up
<An-iSociaL> kernel modules for sure
<An-iSociaL> makes me wonder if its jacked up kernel modules wth has it done to the kernel itself
<ogra_> there should be a package gcc-armel-cross or some such
<ogra_> (ask hrw, he maintains it, i can never remember the actual name)
<An-iSociaL> i saw it when i was extracting
<hrw> gcc-arm-linux-gnueabi
<ogra_> bah, not even remotely a -cross in the name :P
<An-iSociaL> hehe
<An-iSociaL> cool cool thanks
<An-iSociaL> grabbin it now
<An-iSociaL> perhaps this will solve a couple little bugs
<An-iSociaL> getting closer to being in the mood to do something... yay...
<S0NiCaw> cu
<MrCurious> anyone have any experience getting python 2.7 to compile on a arm platform? (gumstix)
<RoAkSoAx> hey guys
<RoAkSoAx> any reason why unity run very slow on a pandaboard
<RoAkSoAx> might it be because im not using a swap?
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-23
<MrCurious> might be because you ARE using a swap
<MrCurious> but most likely due to not installing ti omap4 add ons that bring graphics optimizations
<An-iSociaL> hmm
<An-iSociaL> the motorola atrix uses the same qtouch driver as the xoom
<An-iSociaL> and its near twice as many lines
<An-iSociaL> around 3500 for atrix and right under 2000 for xoom
<An-iSociaL> gonna have to try and diff but i dont think there's going to be any way
<An-iSociaL> no there's no way to use it directly
<An-iSociaL> back to work
<An-iSociaL> yay i have click
<An-iSociaL> but its annoying
<An-iSociaL> i have to hold, then tap with my other finger to register a full click
<An-iSociaL> otherwise its just a mouse down
<int_ua> :)
<An-iSociaL> howdy
<int_ua> it's Xoom, yes?
<An-iSociaL> yep
<twb> "Transformer Prime"? How is it that Takara Tomy don't sue Asus
<int_ua> twb: Maybe "didn't sue yet"?)
<twb> Ya
<An-iSociaL> ... and ... bored
<lilstevie> lol
<lilstevie> An-iSociaL: ok, so there is something in teh touch driver the way that google have done the btn_touch
<An-iSociaL> oh reeally
<An-iSociaL> the button staying stuck down is causing xorg to crash
<An-iSociaL> not exactly sure why
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> well I don't have time at the moment to give you a hand
<lilstevie> maybe later
<An-iSociaL> no worries im in need of a break
<An-iSociaL> sdcards are srsly not meant for operating systems
<punxos> I'm using and ARM board (actually qemu versatilepb). When I compile the kernel the entry point is c0008000 (vmlinux), but this memory don't exists in this board. Should I change PAGE_OFFSET ?
<ogra_> well, versatile isnt a v7 arch ... ubuntu only supports v7
<ogra_> use vexpress
<punxos> ok
<punxos> but debian works I think. Is just to test it.
<ppisati> GrueMaster: when you awake, could you test this one: http://people.canonical.com/~ppisati/linux-image-2.6.35-903-omap4_2.6.35-903.27~lp893190_armel.deb?
<ppisati> GrueMaster: in particular, tell me if ptrace() still fails (https://launchpadlibrarian.net/85419190/test-kernel-security.log)
<ogra_> punxos, debian supports older arches, so versatile isnt a prob there
<punxos> ok
<punxos> but is just a conceptual question... but ok.
<int_ua> Why exactly all kernels that I've seen for OMAP are 2.6.35? :)
<infinity> int_ua: Because you're looking at maverick?
<infinity> linux-omap4 | 2.6.35.903.5 |      maverick | armel
<infinity> linux-omap4 | 2.6.38.1208.7 |         natty | armel
<infinity> linux-omap4 | 3.0.0.1205.0 |       oneiric | armel
<infinity> linux-omap4 | 3.0.0.1205.0 |       precise | armel
<int_ua> infinity: ok, thanks. I only own N900 and look at this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-n900#packages_list :)
<ogra_> int_ua, well, thats a community maintained kernel, find the maintainer and ask for an update :)
<int_ua> ogra_: kind of found :) But he is busy... Thanks for info anyway :)
 * ogra_ glares at the default config of a TI android 3.0 kernel ...
<ogra_> funny, ext2 is aneabled, ext4 as well ... why the heck is ext3 off ?
<ogra_> *enabled
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> I have ext2/3 disabled on the tf kernels
<lilstevie> cause I enable ext4 backwards compatibility
<Floodman> Hello, gays.
<Floodman> Hello, gays.
<An-iSociaL> good afternoon
<An-iSociaL> how's everyone today?
<An-iSociaL> hmm ok
<An-iSociaL> finally got a shell on my setup, watched top from shell while it attempted to do an oem-config
<An-iSociaL> aptd uses 100% cpu until there's finally a crash
<An-iSociaL> hard crash resulting in a device reset
<gildean> overheat?
<An-iSociaL> its cool as a cucumber
<An-iSociaL> booted up again, not going to touch it
<An-iSociaL> see if its aptd or just something that would have happened anyway
<An-iSociaL> 2% cpu usage at idle, less than 256mb ram used
<An-iSociaL> there it went...
<An-iSociaL> 5m idle and it reset
<An-iSociaL> i cant find anything in logs to hint at the problem, any other suggestions for log locations or maybe something else entirely?
<An-iSociaL> wow i finally have a crash log
<An-iSociaL> http://pastie.org/2910381
<An-iSociaL> not that i understand a bit of it
<An-iSociaL> and its been running now for 18m
<An-iSociaL> errors=remount-ro seems to have been the issue
<An-iSociaL> remount without options is whats keeping it alive
<An-iSociaL> ok
<An-iSociaL> i was wrong
<An-iSociaL> it doesnt keep it online
<An-iSociaL> http://pastebin.com/fnmpJcmk
<An-iSociaL> disabling binfmt_misc in the kernel
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-24
<twb> lilstevie: why doesn't nvflash work with SBKv2?  Because they rearchitected stuff, or just because nobody knows that SBK yet?
<twb> (Reading http://forum.xda-developers.com/wiki/How_to_install_Ubuntu_on_an_Asus_EEEPad_Transformer)
<lilstevie> twb: unknown SBK
<twb> k
<lilstevie> also sorry about the late reply, was out with the nurses protest thingy supporting my gf
<twb> np
<infinity> lilstevie: How dare you put personal relationships before community porting support.
<twb> infinity: you should be frowning on him hanging out with an aussie girl instead of a nice respectable nz one :P
<lilstevie> twb: shhhh
<twb> I was trying to work a Pyramus and Thisbe angle but I can't make it funny enough
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> man sooo many people were out for the protest though
<lilstevie> shoulda seen all the trams stopped on swanston
<twb> Presumably "nurses protest" isn't protesting that there *are* nurses
<lilstevie> twb: no it is about the shit the govt is trying to do in the new enterprise agreement
<twb> Mm
<twb> Nurses have had a bad run for decades AFAICT
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> but they are trying to replace nurses with unqualified assistants in nursing
<lilstevie> the protest is really for the patients, not the nurses
<twb> What could POSSIBLY go wrong
<lilstevie> nothing, if you want to believe the health minister
<infinity> twb: I was married to an Aussie girl...
<twb> infinity: but you got better?
<infinity> twb: Well, there's that, yes.
<twb> Anyways, I was having a dig at lilstevie because he's a kiwi
<infinity> I stand united with my kiwi brethren.
<infinity> They're like Australia's Canada.
<infinity> With more sheep sex.
<infinity> But still.
<twb> I was thinking more England and Wales:P
<twb> Anyway, .au has plenty of sheep sex, just not in the middle of suburban streets :P
<infinity> I meant more than Canada. ;)
<twb> oh right
<twb> Yeah I guess they have cattle or something, instead
<twb> Or hockey pucks
<infinity> *glare*
<StevenK> Or hockey players. They don't have teeth.
<infinity> And I'm spent.
<twb> I don't wish to know that!
<infinity> Then don't read it!
<infinity> Quick.
<infinity> Unread, unread!
<infinity> StevenK: Also, do you hilight on the word "Australia" or something?
 * infinity is tempted to start hilighting on "maple syrup".
<StevenK> Haha
<twb> infinity: more like "sheep sex"
<infinity> twb: I was being kind.
<infinity> (I like to keep StevenK off-guard)
<StevenK> Just wait until Budapest.
<twb> So which one of you two is the sheep
<infinity> StevenK: We're letting you come to that?
<twb> Someone from #ubuntu-server wanted to pay me to go to Orlando
<lilstevie> lol
<twb> I was all "hahahanooooooo"
<lilstevie> sure, I'll do it, for.... 1 million dollars
<twb> I really meant he'd pay for fare and accommodation or whatever out of canonical's pocket
<lilstevie> oh lol
<lilstevie> today == crap
<lilstevie> now I need to go to some thing for gfs sisters school
<yam_> hello, i just finished writing the ubuntu-netbook-10.10-preinstalled-netbook-armel+omap.img.gz to an SD card, i have a beagleboard-xm rev A2 and i turned it on with the sd card in. i got the ubuntu log in screen (no initial user configuration first) and i dont knoow how to log in (ubuntu,temppwd didnt work). can anyone help me please?
<int_ua> yam_: I can assume chrooting with qemu but I'm not sure it's the best choice
<yam_> btw, my host pc is win 7, so i used win32diskimager to wite the image
<yam_> int_ua, what do u mean with "chrooting"? how do i do that?
<yam_> can anyone help please?
<yam_> does the oneiric 11.0 (ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap.img) should work fine with my board? (beagleboard-xm rev A2)
<int_ua> yam_: oh, I didn't have experience with chroot from windows.
<int_ua> yam_: But if you have some linux somewhere beside I can post commands here
<yam_> that would be great, thatnk u
<int_ua> yam_: Or you can simply edit /etc/passwd if you can mount ext filesystem
<int_ua> yam_: to add user without password I mean
<yam_> ok, i will try that
<yam_> do u have an idea about the oneiric with my board?
<int_ua> yam_: Why wouldn't it work?
<int_ua> yam_: Did you checked if it's OMAP3 or OMAP4?
<yam_> i dont know, im new to all of this
<yam_> its an omap3
<int_ua> yam_: ok, I don't see any reason for it to not work :)
<yam_> ok, and if everything with the img writing will go well, i sould see the initial user config on the first boot with the sd card, right?
<yam_> (if it will still wont work, i will try your suggestion with the passwd editing)
<int_ua> yam_: hm. AFAIK, you have to add user before starting it. At least I did. I agree that it have to work the way you mentioned. But it didn't for me.
<int_ua> yam_: But according to wiki it have to ask you, yes
<int_ua> yam_: So I assume you try without adding user manually first
<int_ua> yam_: Maybe I just never tried booting it without a user :)
<yam_> do u know a easy way to access the sd ext filesystem with windows?
<yam_> (to edit the passwd file)
<int_ua> yam_: According to wiki: After this process completes the system will reboot and prompt for first  boot information (create username/password, region, timezone, language  support, etc) ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall#line-56 )
<int_ua> yam_: So please try booting it without editing
<yam_> i just did and got this:
<yam_> MMC: block number 0x1 exceeds max(0x0) ** Can't read from device 0 **  ** Unable to use mmc 0:1 for fatload ** Wrong Image Format for bootm command ERROR: can't get kernel image!
<int_ua> oh
<yam_> with orange screen on the monitor
<int_ua> Then users is not your problem :)
<int_ua> yet
<yam_> this is with the oneiric image
<yam_> the 10.10 version had only the user problem, maybe i will go back to it
<int_ua> yam_: What is the partitioning scheme of the SD? Can you check it?
<int_ua> ah
<int_ua> I think I got it
<yam_> how to check?
<int_ua> 10.10 did change partitioning scheme
<int_ua> Did you use instructions for 10.10 on 11.10 image?
<yam_> yep
<int_ua> sorry, 11.10 did change
<yam_> i had the same problem with the Natty Narwhal (11.04)
<yam_> and the instruction there was the same as 10.10
<int_ua> yam_:  IIRC 10.10 image is the image of one partition and 11.10 is the image of the whole SD
 * int_ua thinks
<int_ua> yam_:  But you write it to SD, not to one of it's partitions?
<yam_> yes, i wrote the all image
<int_ua> yam_: about checking partitioning scheme: I can help you with linux tools for that: fdisk, palimpsest, (g)parted,... But I don't remember how they are called in windows.
<yam_> i used Win32ImageWriter
<int_ua> however there was some disk manager built-in
<yam_> (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OmapNetbook#On_older_Beagleboards)
<int_ua> hm. You've done everything right, it seems
<yam_> i think i will write the 10.10 image again and try to solve the user problem
<int_ua> Maybe try something like dskmgr
<yam_> how do i boot the board with command line insted of the ubuntu log in screen?
<int_ua> wait
<yam_> i have serial connection with a terminal opend at my pc
<int_ua> The link you provided. #On_older_Beagleboards Isn't it your case?
<int_ua> oh
<yam_> no
<int_ua> see below for XM
<yam_> "On Pandaboard and BeagleXM (rev A) just switch on the board with the SD card inserted. "
<yam_> im using rev A2
<int_ua> oh
<int_ua> :)
<yam_> ok, i just finished with the 10.10 writing and boot the board for the first time
<yam_> i got the log in screen (user problem)
<yam_> still cant log in
<yam_> i will install an ext reader for windows (http://www.fs-driver.org/index.html) and try to edit the passwd file
<yam_> ok, i can see the file
<yam_> how to edit it? :)
<int_ua> yam_: Are you asking what is the best software for it or what should you write into it?
<yam_> what to write
<yam_> in order to add a new user (with or oithout password)
<int_ua> http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?passwd+5
<int_ua> yam_: It would be better if you understand what to write than me writing it for you, isn't it? :)
<yam_> right, i just started reading at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-etcpasswd-file-format/
<int_ua> yam_: yeah, I just wanted to say that man misses some points. Your link is better
<yam_> is there a way reading the root password  stored in /etc/shadow? (my file is starting with "root:x:...)
<yam_> is it possible just to change the "x" to any password i want?
<int_ua> IIRC you can just cleat it
<int_ua> and login withou pass
<int_ua> *clear
<yam_> just clear all the file? (empty file)
<int_ua> nonono
<yam_> clear the x?
<int_ua> root:!:...
<yam_> ok
<int_ua> put an exclamation mark
<int_ua> no, sorry, my bad
<int_ua> If the password field contains some string that is not a valid
<int_ua>            result of crypt(3), for instance ! or *, the user will not be able
<int_ua>            to use a unix password to log in (but the user may log in the
<int_ua>            system by other means).
<int_ua> yeah, just delete it
<yam_> all the file? or just the x?
<int_ua> just the password :)
<ogra_> yam_, if you dont get the installer after the second boot (note the first boot does some essential configuration, make sure it did that properly), then just start over
<ogra_> the installer does a lot more than just creating a user, you seriously want that it runs :)
<yam_> how do i run it after loging in?
<ogra_> you cant
<ogra_> as i said, start over and make sure that the first step up to the automatic reboot runs
<ogra_> if oyu use the desktop image it will tell you about the resize on the ubuntu splash screen
<ogra_> if you use the server image this output is on the serial console
<ogra_> poking around in password files or the like will *not* get you a properly configured system in the end
<yam_> so its better to edit the passwd file before the first boot?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> *dont* touch the image, let it do its job
<yam_> but its not loading the configuration on the first boot
<ogra_> it should load the interactive on *second* boot ...
<ogra_> and only *after* the automatic config on second boot did run
<ogra_> if that didnt run, start over, dd it newly to the card, dont waste time to get it running in a broken state
<ogra_> you will just end up with a mess
<yam_> "second" time is after booting with the modified passwd file?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> *dont* touch the image
<ogra_> start over and let it do its automatic bits
<int_ua> ogra_: Thanks a lot, I didn't know that it was configuring itself. It's not the case for the Core image, right?
<ogra_> do a fresh dd, fiddling manually with the image wont gain you much
<ogra_> int_ua, ubuntu-core isnt an image at all, its the base for an image
<yam_> i tried 4 times, every time i ended with the log in screen
<ogra_> yam_, with a freshly dd'ed image ?
<yam_> no, i just unzipped the .gz file again
<ogra_> int_ua, so there is *nothing* configured in ubuntu-core ... on purpose, we expect the person using ubuntu-core to have some knowledge about how to create an actual image from it (during this cycle we will also add some ducumentation for this)
<ogra_> yam_, why do you unzip the file ?
<yam_> im using win32diskimager
<ogra_> hmm
 * ogra_ has no clue how that thing works
<yam_> "ownload the image and extract it using WinZip or some other archive utility. Then use Win32ImageWriter to write the unzipped img file to your flash device. "
<yam_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<ogra_> i wonder if it messes it up (it shouldnt, but i have never used this tool)
<ogra_> oh, and do you actually try to install 10.10 ? or is that just for the disk-imager howto ?
<ogra_> i think the A2 is newer thzan 10.10, so the kernel and bootloader might not fully support it, use some recent image instead
<yam_> i think that if it let me go all the way to thr log in screen, it was writen in the correct way, but im not sure
<ogra_> you shouldnt see a login screen at all
<ogra_> there is a configuration going on asking you a lot of queestions, and then it configures the system for about 15-20min
<ogra_> and only *then* you should see a login screen
<ogra_> (and note this is all on *second* boot, on the first boot there is nothing interactive at all, it will prepare the SD card and adjust the partitioning etc, fully automatic)
<ogra_> so first of all, make sure to have a recent image
<ogra_> try 11.10 instead of 10.10
<ogra_> 10.10 is a year old, the XM A2 wasnt existing at that time
<ogra_> (i think)
<int_ua> ogra_: where is this first-boot-settings executable located?
<ogra_> int_ua, in the initrd
<ogra_> and it only enables the second stage configuration if all the bitsit does  have worked
<ogra_> so ending up at a login screen on second boot indicates that the first setp didnt work for whatever reason
<int_ua> ogra_: I'm using recent images on the Nokia N900 and I've never seen them configuring. But maybe that's my fault. I'm using a script to install it and add some N900-specific hacks: https://code.launchpad.net/~xintx-ua/ubuntu-n900/ubuntu-n900-installer
<ogra_> the n900 image isnt done by us
<ogra_> no ideahow they work
<int_ua> I'm using OMAP3 preinstalled images
<ogra_> all ubuntu preinstalled images definitely use that step
<int_ua> and Core
<ogra_> well, as i said, core is for people that know what to do with it :) it was initially designed for IVI systems that dont want a user etc
<ogra_> (but can indeed be used to design other images, or just be used as a development chroot or whatever)
<int_ua> ogra_: then what is stopping that initrd script from booting?...
<ogra_> ubuntu-core is what you get using debootstrap
<ogra_> int_ua, no idea, might be that the resizing fails or something, it would tell you on the screen
<int_ua> ogra_: it just boots without any first-boot-ish messages
<int_ua> ogra_: Can you suggest what could possibly stop it from executing?
<ogra_> if it doesnt start at all, that might either be because he isnt using the right initrd bceause he modified the image in some way, because the kernel or bootloader miss capabilities or because he edited boot.scr in a way that it fdoesnt get the right options
<int_ua> oh, boot.scr
<int_ua> I never used it because it never worked for me on N900
<ogra_> might be the n900 u-boot
<ogra_> i dont think it uses one that comes from the upstream source tree in linaro
<int_ua> Actually, I'm installing custom kernel and repartitioning the card in process.
<ogra_> while all our other images use a u-boot from the same source
<int_ua> (there is a kernel for N900 in repositories. And it's the only one that boots)
<ogra_> yep, i know
<ogra_> someone should build an imitrd for this kernel and provide a proper boot.scr  ;)
<ogra_> *initrd
<int_ua> ogra_: yes, u-boot looks modified
<ogra_> though if your install script does all the bits you need, you wont need that script
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> you wont need that initrd
<int_ua> someone: ^ please do this
<ogra_> i.e. you have to set up your SD yourself anyway ... doing the partitioning beforehand etc
<ogra_> i would expect that ubuntu-n900-installer script above to actually resemble what we do with our initrd in ubuntu
<int_ua> ogra_: ok, I'm doing the partitioning, what else this stock first-boot does?
<int_ua> ogra_: Is it a shell script?
<int_ua> ogra_: So I will compare my script with the stock one
<ogra_> setting up swap space, configuring the network setup, enabling oem-config (teh second boot configurator) ... setting up the proper bootloader config and a bunch of other stuff
<ogra_> get the source for jasper-initramfs ... its not a single script but a bunch of initrd hooks and scripts
<int_ua> ogra_: Ok, thanks a lot :)
<ogra_> and it requires that boot=jaspeer is set on the cmdline on first boot to run it (it then modifies the cmdline after it ran)
<ogra_> *boot=jasper
<int_ua> yam_: So, sis you succeed?
<int_ua> *did
<yam_> not yet
<yam_> im downloading again the 10.10 image
<yam_> and i will try to follow the instructions again, hopping i will get the configuration stage
<ogra_> dont !
<ogra_> use the 11.10 image
<yam_> do u sure? (the 10.10 has been worked before with this board - not mine)
<ogra_> 10.10 is a year old (as i said above) it is likely that the kernel and bootloader support your board better with 11.10
<yam_> so ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap.img is better?
<ogra_> yes
<yam_> ok, i will try a fresh download
<xranby> ogra_: hi i noticed that canonical have prepared some imx packages like http://netbook-remix.archive.canonical.com/updates/pool/public/x/xserver-xorg-video-imx/         it would be nice if we could get this into the ubuntu archive.. the imx53 board are currently using the framebuffer driver instead of this accelerated 2d driver
<xranby> ogra_: we need to recomple this driver to match the current xorg in precise
<ogra_> xranby, they are for the vodafone netbook, i doubt they are usable on any newer imx
<ogra_> if you own a babbage board they might help though
<xranby> ogra_: i have been looking around..   for imx there currently exist two binary blobs   1. the opengl-es stuff 2. the libz160 (amd z160 gpu)     apart from those 2 blobs the xserver-xorg-video-imx source are available
<xranby> like ... https://github.com/genesi/xorg-video-imx
<xranby> the binary blobs for 1. and 2. can be obtained from freescale
<int_ua> Offtopic: new onboard is awesome ^_^
<ogra_> right, they arent redistributable sadly
<xranby> sad
<ogra_> the xorg imx driver should get you XV and EXA support though
<xranby> can we create a installer in similar spirit like the download and install the ti-driver on omap?
<ogra_> we can probably pull that into the archive
<ogra_> but i'm still not sure it would run on anything but the imx51 babbage architecture
<xranby> i will try compile the xorg-video-imx on my imx53 and try
<xranby> in order to compile that source i need to have the imx53 patched kernel sources in place on the board
<xranby> since the driver tries to use linux/mxcfb.h
<xranby> "Both i.MX51 and i.MX53 have similar on chip 2D/3D vector graphics accelerators" http://www.freescale.com/files/32bit/doc/app_note/AN4271.pdf
<ogra_> "similar" :)
<xranby> ogra_: similar enough!  i have the imx driver running now displaying the unity-2d desktop on a imx43 board ! :)
<xranby> imx53
<ogra_> great
<ogra_> i'll talk to the guys working on the vodafone thing if we can put the free bit into the archive
<xranby> i have opengl-es running as well!
<xranby> i can run the binball demo
<xranby> when added the 2 binary blobs
<ogra_> yeah
<xranby> ogra_: i compiled the genesei source https://github.com/genesi/xorg-video-imx      i had to tweak the include path to use the linux-header-linaro-ln-mx5   includes
<ogra_> well, lets see what the guys say, i pinged but they might be afk due to thanksgiving (even non americans take vacation days due to it ... if half of your team is away etc ... )
<xranby> ogra_: thanks, if someone ask here are my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/748064
<ogra_> thx
<ogra_> btw, you should probably ask asac or rsalveti why linaro hasnt put that driver into the archive yet
<ogra_> since i think they use it too but from an overlay PPA
<xranby> ogra: are rsalveti  working with both the omap and imx drivers?
<ogra_> he leads the team doing that nowadays :)
<ogra_> (i dont think he touches the imx driver himself, but the team should)
<xranby> whats the team name?
<xranby> is it an ubuntu team or  .. linaro... canonical?
<ogra_> linaro
<xranby> ok
<ogra_> i think its foundations or platform or some similar name
<xranby> i will poke him if i get a chanse
<ogra_> and i know asac initially packaged that driver back in the time for ubuntu-arm
<xranby> would be nice to get it into the ubuntu archive yes
<ogra_> ndec, you should really whack some people some day ... i tried that android source tree yesterday ... even the TI input drivers have hardcoded references to android stuff ... that will be really hard to port
<ogra_> (at least without rewriting half the drivers)
<ogra_> it does prevent the heat probs though
<fabo> infinity: hi, follow up on armhf mail sent by asac some weeks ago
<fabo> infinity: can we enable armhf arch on PPA now?
<ogra_> we dont even have working buildds yet
<ogra_> and even then, all buildd power will have to be used to build the archive since we are really late already
<ogra_> i wouldnt count on PPAs before feature freeze
<ogra_> fabo, ^^^
<fabo> oh :(
<ogra_> (if you have additional HW you can send to the datacenter though i guess)
<asac> ogra_: datacentre told us a while back they dont want more boards
<asac> because they have no easy way to manage
<ogra_> ah, thats bad
<ogra_> yeah, i guess they would like more panda clusters instead of boards sitting on wooden breakfast boards
<asac> whats blocking the armhf buildd's?
<asac> afaik you can just have an armhf chroot on an armel builder
<ogra_> that we dont have a working bootstrap yet
<ogra_> building the bits took way longer than estimated
<ogra_> not sure wheer we stand atm, but i havent seen any hf news this week yet and i'm sure adam would have screamed, shouted and danced if he was done
<ogra_> (additionally things like the perl transition didnt help speeding it up either)
<ndec> ogra_: come on... the code is used in a real product! it must be good!
<ndec> ;-)
<ogra_> ndec, lol
<asac> hmm
<ogra_> asac, if we actually want to do the switch at FF time (which i start to doubt we will manage in time) all possible buildd power will have to go into the hf build ... even armel will suffer from that
<ogra_> so i dont see where the PPA power would come from
<ogra_> not to mention that we will likely drown in FTBFS
<yam_> i tried again with 11.10 image and got the same problem
<yam_> orange screen
<asac> ogra_: in the end we dont really do much with ppa builders anyway ... compared to the whole archive load. anyway. we will sort out. maybe we can add two or three builders to get more air to breath. question is what we should do in the meantime
<ogra_> ??
<ogra_> orange ?
<asac> thats what bothers me
<ndec> with ubuntu everything is orange...
<asac> FF is in january?
<lilstevie> really a good cross build system would help
<ogra_> asac, really, no ideas, atm adding HW wont help you anyway, you cant roll a chroot even, there is not a single hf package in the archive
<asac> i know
<ogra_> yam_, that sounds very weird, there isnt anything thats orange on ubuntu
<asac> FF is in february ... wow
<ogra_> yep
<yam_> i get this error: MMC: block number 0x1 exceeds max(0x0) ** Can't read from device 0 **  ** Unable to use mmc 0:1 for fatload ** Wrong Image Format for bootm command ERROR: can't get kernel image!
 * asac moans a bit about hf situation and moves on :)
<ogra_> yam_, so you arent booting the image at all
<asac> fabo: who is main stakeholder on armhf?
<ogra_> asac, well, send alcohol to canada to spee it up :)
<ogra_> *speed
<asac> fabo: did we commit to TSC to get that done? or is it OCTO still? or is it our platforms own agenda?
<ogra_> keeping infinity running is the only thing you can do
<lilstevie> lol
<ogra_> i know after the perl transition he ran into other circular dep issues
<ogra_> (guessing from comments he threw around)
<yam_> i download the image from http://jaanus.tech-thing.org/robotex/ubuntu-server-on-beagleboard/
<ogra_> err
<yam_> and follow Instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAPMaverickInstall
<ogra_> why did you not use the ubuntu image ?
<ogra_> and dont use the maverick page ... there are newer ones
<ogra_> go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<ogra_> images are linked from the howtos
<yam_> i did, downloaded ubuntu-11.10-preinstalled-desktop-armel+omap.img.gz
<fabo> asac: I don't think we have a stackholder on armhf
<fabo> asac: it's still OCTO, as part of the server plans
<ogra_> yam_, you just said you downloaded from some third party page  above
<yam_> using the image is easier on windows
<ogra_> well, we dont really test it on windows
<yam_> i used this page for the link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/OMAP
<ogra_> k
<ogra_> and you are sure you have a beagle XM A2 ?
<ogra_> to my knowledge they arent sold with NAND, your error above seems to indicate that it boots some weird kernel out of a NAND flash
<ogra_> if your board actually has falsh, you need to erase it
<ogra_> *flash
<ogra_> else it will use the wrong u-boot and try to boot a totally wrong kernel/initrd whatever
<ogra_> and orange sounds suspiciously like some u-boot splash screen which ubuntu definitely does not have
<yam_> yes
<yam_> writen on the package
<ogra_> yes ?
<ogra_> ah, XM you mean
<yam_> the xm is without NAND as far as i know\
<ogra_> well, the ornage screen really sounds like one of the old beagle u-boot hacks, ubuntu never used that
<yam_> i think i will install ubuntu on my pc and use it to write the image to the sd, maybe the win32imagewriter isnt working well with this images
<ogra_> did you even havd another OS on that SD card ?
<yam_> no
<ogra_> then i have no idea where that orange screen could come from, unless you actually have flash
<yam_> a few month ago i succeeded loading an angsorm image that way
<ogra_> i know there were very very few XMs that actually had flash, they arent produced anymore though
<ogra_> if you fire it up without SD card plugged in, do you get any output on the serial ?
<ogra_> (NOTE: you shouldnt, unless there is flash)
<Known_Networks>  hey i had some problem with opencv on board..........i compiled opencv on the board.....got errors while compiling a program
<Known_Networks>  http://tinypic.com/r/sj5t/5
<Known_Networks>  i think it is library......can nyone tell me which library corresponds to -lcv for arm platform
<Known_Networks>  this are the libraries....
<Known_Networks> http://pastebin.com/ma9GfYRF
<ppisati> doko: bug #861296
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 861296 in linux "mmap fails to allocate 2030Mb heap on ARM" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861296
<ppisati> doko: imx51? omap4? oneiric?
<doko> ppisati, well, I think we only have panda boards. but infinity or lamont can confirm this
<ppisati> doko: becasue, AFAIK, builders are imx51 (thus lucid) but you explicitely asked for an onerici fix
<ppisati> infinity: ^^
<doko> ppisati, see #ubuntu-devel
<ppisati> doko: wasn't there, what's up?
<doko> <apw> doko, is that only on oneiric buildd's or any arm buildd building in an oneiric chroot
<doko> <doko> apw, should be for any buildd which is used to build precise (which I understand is oneiric)
<infinity> doko / ppisati: Half the buildds are babbages running lucid, or maybe maverick?  The other half are Pandas running either natty or oneiric.
<infinity> Because that's not confusing at all.
<ppisati> :)
<ppisati> babbage are lucid (imx51)
<ppisati> panda could be anything from maverick onwards
<ppisati> ok
<ppisati> doko: infinity: there's a new O/omap4 kernel to test (see lp#861296)
<hrw> http://marcin.juszkiewicz.com.pl/2011/11/24/square-board-with-five-edges/ - added test on usb
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<GrueMaster> ppisati: I'll test it here.  Might also clear up another qrt script bug.
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-25
<suihkulokki> can someone here poke the right people to get the mutrace update to oneiric
<ogra_> whats that ? just a sync or is there anything to merge ?
<suihkulokki> ogra_: it was uninstallable: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutrace/+bug/875928
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 875928 in mutrace "mutrace: uninstallable as it strictly depends on a specific binutils version" [Medium,Fix released]
<ogra_> suihkulokki, err, the bug says it is already autosynced
<ogra_> oh, oneiric, hmm
<hrw> http://www.androidpolice.com/2011/11/25/best-buy-dropping-asus-transformer-to-just-250-on-black-friday-dock-just-100/
<infinity> If only Black Friday was a global thing.
<hrw> infinity: ;)
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> and then you would havee to fight with the locked bootloader
<hrw> o. asus locked bootloader?
<hrw> assholes
<ogra_> well, thats what NCommander claims since UDS
<hrw> heh... found another annoying thing in unity ;(
<hrw> typing in window == raise window ;(
<lilstevie> nop
<lilstevie> they don't lock bootloaders
<lilstevie> they block nvflash
<lilstevie> :p
<lilstevie> and even then it is just more, lack of the encryption key for communication
<hrw> so user oriented only device
<lilstevie> yeah
<infinity> I'm a user, and I want to install another OS on it. :P
<lilstevie> well, it won't be an issue forever
<lilstevie> just for the moment
<lilstevie> and sorry but I can't give an eta, cause I simply don't know
<lilstevie> when I say I don't know, I mean I don't know how long it will take for us to have something to release
<rsalveti> ogra_: janimo: we got a newer kernel for imx53 that's based on 3.1, do you want us to update the kernel at ubuntu side?
<ogra_> rsalveti, for 12.04 ? sure !
<rsalveti> we can probably do this next week
<rsalveti> ogra_: great
<ogra_> i dotn think we care much for oneiric
<ogra_> next week is bad though, we're in A1 freeze
<ogra_> better the week after
<lilstevie> A1 freeze?
<ogra_> on monday, yes
<rsalveti> ogra_: fair enough
<ogra_> lilstevie, A1 release is on dec. 1st, we usually freeze from monday on for that
<lilstevie> what is A1 freeze, thats a term I haven't seen or heard before
<lilstevie> ah
<ogra_> alpha 1 milestone release
<lilstevie> I get it now
<ogra_> i'm a lazy typer :)
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> damn it, where is persia
 * ogra_ sighs ... another question about "how do i recompile ubuntu from source for ARM"
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> whats new in precise
<ogra_> lots of software :P
<lilstevie> heh
<ogra_> not much beyond that ... armhf should soon be there
<lilstevie> fair enough
<An-iSociaL> sup
<micahg> suihkulokki: thanks for getting chromium building on arm, I'll have to see if I can tweak your fix to use the internal libvpx
<An-iSociaL> mm
<An-iSociaL> i need to check that out
<An-iSociaL> you got a link?
<An-iSociaL> hmm
<An-iSociaL> nvm
<janimo> rsalveti, we most definitely want new kernel for mx53
<janimo> is it in a ppa?
<rsalveti> janimo: it is, but we can push the same way we did, with the proper sauce and such
<rsalveti> currently I don't think the sauce is in sync with the latest set available
<janimo> rsalveti, yes pushing it in the archive would be great
<janimo> and our aim for this cycle is to use the same sauce on all arm subarchs, and the same as on x86/amd64
<janimo> modulo arch-specific config
<rsalveti> janimo: got it, good to know
<infinity> janimo: That would be lovely if we actually achieve said goal.
<NCommander> ogra_: all of them are locked, some have been hacked (lag, but I didn't see the earlier ping in this channel)
<micahg> will we have mx51 live images this cycle or is everything focused on mx53 now?
<NCommander> micahg: I believe any mx51 support has to be driven from the community
 * micahg was hoping for xubuntu on arm, but only has mx51 hardware
<NCommander> micahg: which mx51? Babbage?
<micahg> NCommander: idk, I have a genesi smartbook
<janimo> micahg, the linaro mx5 kernel supports both mx53 and mx51
<janimo> uboot packages are separate
<NCommander> janimo: thought there was issues with it on the smartbook
<micahg> janimo: cool, so images would be possible then
<janimo> NCommander, I have no mx51 hw (nor do I want any) to know more about the issue
<micahg> yeah, ISTR an issue with the kernel on the smartbook, it worked on the smarttop
<NCommander> all I know is second-hand
<micahg> ok, well, maybe I"ll come back in a month when I have more time to work on this
<janimo> micahg, images could be possible sure. But with our current image build processes it may not be too appropriate to start tending for another one
<NCommander> micahg: if you are interested in driving it, there's a program in the process of helping getting new devices enabled in ubuntu
<janimo> micahg, I wonder if it is not better to try making the uboot binary run on both mx51 and mx53. Not sure how much work is that though
<micahg> well, I have to see if I have enough time to drive such a thing, I'm already spread pretty thin this cycle
<janimo> but than we could have a singel image instead of yet another slightly different from the rest
<micahg> ooh, that's tempting :)
<janimo> having mutliple almost identical images suck from almost every PoV
 * micahg can try hacking on that during his "vacation" at the end of next month
<janimo> micahg, ping jcrigby he may give you some tips. Or equally usefully tell you it has been tried before or it is impossible,etc
<janimo> I wish we did the same with omap3/omap4 too
<micahg> ok, will keep in mind, thanks
<janimo> but there the kernels are still not using a common source let alone binary
<jcrigby> janimo, micahg mx51 and mx53 have have physical dram at different addresses (0x8xxxxxxx and 0x9xxxxxxx) so that would be more difficult that omap which is theoretically possible
<NCommander> jcrigby: I've always been curious on why we can't have an unified x-loader on omap3/4; if we could unify x-loader (not even u-boot) it should be possible to have a unified image would make life easier
<micahg> jcrigby: thanks, any ideas what I can do then?
<infinity> jcrigby: I take it there's no sane way to determine which SoC you're on before we need to jump to (potentially nonexistant) addresses?
<jcrigby> NCommander, after thinking about his for sometime I have decided that asking for this is like asking two pc's to boot from the same bios binary
<infinity> jcrigby: Cause I'd be inclined to get in on the bribery action if an mx51/mx53(/mx6?) unified uBoot would be possible.
<NCommander> jcrigby: many PCs do share BIOS blobs and do runtime detection for DRAM addresses and such
<jcrigby> NCommander, ok you got me there
<NCommander> :-)
<rsalveti> iirc the only thing kind of blocking us was the lack of a device id
<NCommander> jcrigby: most of what x-loader does is DRAM/initial hardware power on. If its possible to determine what CPU we're on (something similar to cpuid on x86)
<jcrigby> rsalveti, and if we are willing to write a board id to a file on sd then we can work around that
<RoAkSoAx> win 8
<NCommander> rsalveti: bah, I know the ARM spec has ways to get information about the proc via mrc (and some deep voodoo). Not an option on panda/beagle?
<infinity> jcrigby: Yeah, but if was can write to SD, then we can just as easily have multiple bootloaders.
<rsalveti> NCommander: I believe that can be done
<infinity> jcrigby: In the end, it still comes down to "no unified install image".
<jcrigby> infinity, yes
<rsalveti> could be harder than having an easy way to probe the device id, but can probably be a solution
<NCommander> rsalveti: so if we can do that early device detection, can't we then dynamically initialize DRAM/friends on the fly? My understanding is the BootROM takes up to 64 kib, and at last check, x-loader is considerably smaller than that
<rsalveti> jcrigby: maybe something to invest time and check if it's possible
<rsalveti> NCommander: in theory I believe it's possible, something to try
<jcrigby> rsalveti, andy green talked about "finger printing" at cambridge
<rsalveti> jcrigby: and as we'll have spl for omap3 soon, that could be an ideal solution
<jcrigby> so you could peek at a list of places and go through a decision tree to figure out what the board was
<rsalveti> jcrigby: yeah, kind of brutal force
<NCommander> jcrigby: rsalveti: if you make it work, I'll buy you a keg of beer at the next UDS
<jcrigby> it would be fragile
<infinity> That sort of thing always is.
<rsalveti> well, at least should be able to cover beagle and pandas
<rsalveti> what would already be a nice thing
<infinity> But fragility in initial boot for installers is a known quantity (we always deal with it), and once the system's installed, it "obviously" works.
<NCommander> jcrigby: how robust does it realistically have to be? Until OMAP4+ shows up, then it has a very simple thing to do
<rsalveti> now that we have panda 4430 and 4460 out, that would probably be a valid solution for at least one year
<jcrigby> yes, I guess we should do what  is possible instead of dismissing it because of the corner cases that are not possible
<rsalveti> until we have omap 5 in place
<NCommander> jcrigby: I've never dug into the startup.S code in x-loader that much. Is there a hook in BootROM we can simply read out the SoC?
<rsalveti> jcrigby: is it something that you're interested to work on?
<rsalveti> we can probably schedule something for 11.12, 12.01 :-)
<jcrigby> NCommander, we can figure out SoC
<jcrigby> board id is harder
<NCommander> jcrigby: board id isn't really an issue is it?
<NCommander> X-loader is intercompatible across all boards, just omap3/4 versions
<infinity> (Still, as interesting as it is for omap, I'm curious if this same sort of crazy can be applied to mx5, since we seem to have so many of the things in the hands of developers)
<rsalveti> well, we can try the soc and then check the gpios for board id
<rsalveti> or similar
<NCommander> if x-loader can determine whats its running on, thenit can load a u-boot.bin3/u-boot.bin4
<rsalveti> yup
<NCommander> infinity: agreed. Kernel support was the holdup, my last stab at this on the smarttop I couldn't successfully boot a kernel which killed my image enablement work
<jcrigby> all mx flavours have user definable fuse locs that we could use for a board id if we wanted
<jcrigby> ti has fuses but does not expose them to end user
<rsalveti> yeah
<jcrigby> arm should recommend to vendors to have fuses with soc ids and board ids
<rsalveti> jcrigby: wasn't that part of the boot architecture discussions?
<jcrigby> rsalveti, I hope so
<rsalveti> maybe lool knows about it
<jcrigby> actually the other solution is soldered on flash for the spl
<jcrigby> like bios flash chips on pc's
<infinity> Soldered on flash solves lots of issues, but it's terribly hard to go back in time and do that. ;)
<rsalveti> true, I believe that was the requirement microsoft had
<jcrigby> that we (distro/os vendors) don't touch
<rsalveti> to enable arm boards with windows
<rsalveti> bbl, dinner time
 * NCommander would be greatly amused if we used Microsoft's boot crack to help solve some of our boot issues
<infinity> NCommander: The new world order will be much simpler to boot on, and Microsoft's logo requirements will certainly factor into that.
<infinity> Of course, we have an urge to boot on non-new-world machines, which they don't care about.
<NCommander> infinity: right up until we have to deal with secure boot on ARM
 * NCommander keeps thinking newworld == powerpc :-P
<infinity> Heh.
<infinity> Secure boot's a different kettle of fish.  And our very strong presence in the ARM market may actually help with leverage in crack-removal in the x86 market.
<infinity> One can hope, anyway.
<infinity> Well, crack-avoidance.
<NCommander> infinity: meh, the EU shown its got balls to stand up to Microsoft. If things become an issue, at least I can hope they will get involved
<infinity> (The inverse there, of course, is that ARM device vendors love locking things down, so...)
 * NCommander is honestly expecting the current Microsoft antitrust lawsuite to go as well as the first one
<lool> rsalveti: Not really; we rather discussed firmware, not specifying where it would live
<jcrigby> lool, I would like to see the vendors make their low-cost boards a little less lowcost and put some nand/spiflash/emmc whatever on the board for a boot loader that we never touch.
<lool> jcrigby: We would want some mechanism to update it etc.
<jcrigby> lool, yes but that would be the exception not the normal path.  Like when you update the bios on a pc
<lool> Yes
<lool> I guess it's the fact that we're building all the pieces that go on the SD card image for OMAP
<lool> from scratch, using the latest versions
<infinity> Yeah, but there's no real reason to do so.
<infinity> (Well, except where we've been doing fun things like hacking PXE support)
<infinity> Normally, though, treating uBoot like a BIOS is the sane and right thing to do.
<infinity> And 99% of end users never touch their BIOS post-purchase.
<lool> well we could ask people to keep a "firmware" SD card and use an USB key for the Ubuntu or Linaro rootfs but it would be inconvenient
<infinity> That's actually how I boot my quickstart.
<infinity> But yes, not an ideal solution. :P
<infinity> I just treat the micro slot on my QS as a BIOS PROM, basically.
<NCommander> infinity: lool: we did that with babbage 1/2 :-/
<lool> There are so many things to say on this topic that I'm not sure it's wise starting it on IRC
<lool> starting with the fact that we currently target many developer boards, not production hardware where we expect end-users to reinstall the OS
<lool> perhaps the class of machines where this will need to happen first is servers, and these will come with on-flash firmware
<lool> likely UEFI
<lool> jcrigby: Linaro also develops pieces of the early boot itself; u-boot for certain boards, a spl for others, tianocore for others, so handling the bootloader as part of the firmware seems useful for now  :-/
<jcrigby> lool, I agree.  I did not mean to give the impression that we should get out of the bootloader business:)
<lool> jcrigby: Back to the idea of a board id somewhere, I think the consensus in the boot architecture discussion was rather to describe how the hardware look like rather than passing only a single id and keeping tables of what that means; there might still be an id somewhere "just in case", but instead of "if board_id == beaglexm, then GPIO_X is foo" you'd get the data about what each GPIO does from e.g. the DT or in general from the firmware
<lool> a bit like ACPI tables on x86 too
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-26
<lilstevie> if someone sees twb can you tell him to ping me
<chroot> hey, i want to know if ubuntu support arm ?
<chroot> hi , what is the different between flash and rom?
<lilstevie> rom is read only
<chroot> but what is rom used for in smartphone?
<chroot> some people say smartphone use flash as their second storage
<lilstevie> most phones have "ROM"
<lilstevie> it is firmware stored in flash
<chroot> you mean that it is the same thing in smartphone?
<lilstevie> most smart phones don't have ROM
<lilstevie> it is just what people call the firmware
<lilstevie> well sorry, they have some form of rom, but it is insignificantly small, like 40-60kb
<arcaico> Hello I want to install the Sun's JVM, but I need the sun-java6-bin for arm9...anybody know something?
<taruti> What is the proper procedure of generating a boot.scr+flashing so encrypted root is supported?
<taruti> just giving the uuid of the luks partition is clearly not enough
#ubuntu-arm 2011-11-27
<lilstevie> gildean, you about?
<sefo> hi
<sefo> anyone have a hercules ecafe slim with ubuntu installed?
<sefo> Its netbook have a modified ubuntu thats i dont like
<sefo> this use uboot for boot kernel but i dont know how works it for install new ubuntu
<IamTrying> System is crashed??? ASUS Eee pad transformer i have (in tried to install Ubuntu).  e.g: http://i.imgur.com/E9o16.png
<IamTrying> I copied also the file rootfs.ext2 but why its showing that?
<lilstevie> IamTrying: which install is that
<lilstevie> clearly the outdated one from jhinta actually
<lilstevie> IamTrying: m.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19731842
<lilstevie> hm
<lilstevie> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=19731842 even
<IamTrying> lilstevie, i did this one, i have splash screen but not booting to ubuntu http://eeepadhacks.net/transformer-hacks/how-to-install-native-ubuntu-on-eeepad-transformer/
<IamTrying> Once i boot > I see the splash penguin icons > And then i get > http://i.imgur.com/E9o16.png
<lilstevie> that information is outdated
<IamTrying> lilstevie, should i be doing then OLiFE? But is that same way?
<lilstevie> OLiFE is not quite the same, it uses the internal emmc
<IamTrying> OLiFE.tar.gz , OLiFE-Prime-Edition.tar.gz , Ubuntu.img.gz (3 files it got).
<lilstevie> OLiFE-Prime-Edition has a rom included
<lilstevie> OLiFE.tar.gz requires you to supply a rom, and the ubuntu.img.gz
<IamTrying> What confusing me is that. I use nvflash but i do not have any external MicroSD cards will Olife do that?
<IamTrying> Using SSHDroid i included the rootfs.exe2 files in /sdcard/Ubuntu/rootfs.ext2
<IamTrying> nvflash if i can tell to look into that directory i think it should work.
<lilstevie> not the same
<lilstevie> using olife it reflashes the entire emmc, including /sdcard
<lilstevie> and reparitions it so ubuntu has its own partition
<lilstevie> also, with that kit you used, it requires an external SDcard
<lilstevie> that is why you are getting that error
<IamTrying> I got it, but i do not have MicroSD card, i want to do it what i got now like not wait for SD card to buy etc.
<IamTrying> If i use Olife
<IamTrying> Can i at-least go back like i did with restore.sh?
<gildean> lilstevie: just woke up, why
<lilstevie> IamTrying: you can restore yes
<lilstevie> gildean: I saw in the logs you upgraded compulabs modified natty to oneiric on the trimslice
<gildean> yeah
<lilstevie> was just wondering what you did, cause every time I try it dies horribly
<gildean> i think it was just mostly using apt in apt the wrong way and changing the distro in sources.list
<IamTrying> lilstevie, that is great. Just to make sure before i make mistake 1) i followed this link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1191141  2) I downloaded OLiFE-Prime-Edition.tar.gz 3) Does it have the latest Ubuntu ARM or its old?
<gildean> then multiple upgrades and dist-upgrades
<gildean> first upgrade, then dist-upgrade, then dist-upgrade again and then upgrade && dist-upgrade
<gildean> iirc
<lilstevie> fair enough
<lilstevie> using do-dist-upgrade fails
<lilstevie> IamTrying: it is oneiric
<gildean> i did apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<gildean> the first upgrade and dist-upgrade fail
<lilstevie> gildean: cool
<lilstevie> gildean: will try it in an hour or so :)
<lilstevie> gildean: tbh I have been considering getting a generic image running on it
<gildean> then the second dist-upgrade worked and then the last upgrade && dist-upgrade fixed the broken ones
<gildean> yeah, me too
<IamTrying> Ok, that is very latest to test with.
<lilstevie> IamTrying: I maintain that image, and installer
<gildean> actually i made a site for it already, just haven't had time to start the project in more depth
<lilstevie> fair enough
<gildean> http://julkinen.salaliitto.com/trimslice/
<lilstevie> hah I saw that the other day
<lilstevie> pretty cool
<IamTrying> Wow
<lilstevie> gildean: actually I would be interested in adding trimslice support to my image for the tf
<IamTrying> lilstevie, you are Genius
<lilstevie> IamTrying: not really
<IamTrying> :)
<IamTrying> lilstevie.... , I installed the OLiFE-Prime-Edition but now its doing a loop auto reboot 1) http://i.imgur.com/gmLrs.png  2) http://i.imgur.com/4ISkR.png  without stop its like loop.
<IamTrying> This is the steps i took https://gist.github.com/1397454
<lilstevie> ok yeah, sorry about that, can you switch the boot order
<lilstevie> you can do that without reflashing
<lilstevie> by going into the update menu
<lilstevie> there is an issue in the current kernel that doesn't allow ubuntu to be default
<lilstevie> only secondary
<IamTrying> lilstevie, https://gist.github.com/1397454    So i go to APX mode and reinstall and choose secondary?
<lilstevie> or go into the update menu
<IamTrying> Yes i am now in Update menu> its saying 2. Ubuntu/Linux kernel 4. Ubuntu Rootfs
<IamTrying> Should i take 2?
<lilstevie> so yeah
<lilstevie> option 1 and 2
 * infinity is tempted to buy a TrimSlice...
<infinity> Because my desk isn't littered with enough little ARM devices...
<lilstevie> infinity: heh
<IamTrying> Applied 2 asking 1. Turn device on or 2. Hold vol-down then press vol-up  ?
<lilstevie> press 2
<IamTrying> lilstevie, i have black screen now : https://gist.github.com/1397463
<lilstevie> ok,
<lilstevie> reboot the device hold vol-
<IamTrying> Now i started. And its again those loop
<lilstevie> and press vol+ when asked
<IamTrying> After power-on i have same loop again: 1) http://i.imgur.com/gmLrs.png 2) http://i.imgur.com/4ISkR.png  (auto restart and loop)
<infinity> lilstevie: Do you know off the top of your head what the odds are of us being able to do a generic tegra2 kernel that supports, say, AC100, TF101, and TrimSlice?
<infinity> lilstevie: The idea of shipping a different kernel image for every device is really off-putting.
<lilstevie> IamTrying: you didn't follow the instruction I just gave
<IamTrying> i did vol+ yes
<lilstevie> infinity: I was actually going to suggest something like that
<lilstevie> IamTrying: you wouldn't have had that pic
<IamTrying> lilstevie, i applied vol+ but still the same
<lilstevie> pressing vol- white writing would have appeared
<lilstevie> then you press vol+
<infinity> lilstevie: Suggest away.  Better yet, give me something based on our AC100 source that works on your TF101, I'll verify that it still works on my AC100, and we'll call it good. :P
<lilstevie> infinity: it would require patching device bootloaders though
<infinity> lilstevie: (Lather, rinse, repeat for TS)
<lilstevie> except for trimslice
<infinity> lilstevie: Oh, that sounds less pleasant (the bootloader hackery).
<lilstevie> to report a boardID
<infinity> lilstevie: Due to AC100 and TF101 using messed-up Android boot/partition semantics, I'm assuming?
<infinity> Oh, or just boardID?
<lilstevie> because all tegra2 tablets seem to report ventana as the board identifier
<infinity> We could perhaps fudge that heuristically.
<lilstevie> maybe
<lilstevie> that would be more plesant
<lilstevie> infinity: using in kernel pt hacks are probably a little bit better
<IamTrying> lilstevie,  I have first this screen 1) http://i.imgur.com/gmLrs.png  > Pressing vol- / + or vol + or only vol - just not responding its doing the same loop over and over.
<lilstevie> the TF101 uses GPT
<infinity> It does?
<infinity> Curious.
<lilstevie> IamTrying: you are still not following
<lilstevie> infinity: yeah
<lilstevie> GPT + forcing GPT on the commandline
<lilstevie> IamTrying: white writing will appear on screen telling you to press volume up to boot RCK
<lilstevie> you need to hold volume down while pushing power until that writing appears
<infinity> Well, assuming we're dealing with factory PT schemes, then, we could just assume nvflash+MBR is ac100, nvflash+GPT is TF101, and uBoot is TrimSlice.  That all falls apart when people do fun things like install uBoot on their AC100, though. ;)
<lilstevie> then press volume up
<infinity> I'm sure we can come up with saner ways to gently probe.
<infinity> Or something.
<lilstevie> heh
<infinity> I dunno.  Something to toss around anyway.
<lilstevie> well personally I am moving to u-boot as soon as it is more stable on the tf101
<infinity> Three kernel images won't kill us either.  At the very least, we should generate them from the same source, so it's a bit more maintainable.
<lilstevie> at the moment though u-boot is small enough to put the MBR at the start of "rest of flash" as per swarrens brain dump
<lilstevie> the tf101 does a similar thing with boot blocks on emmc
<infinity> Yeah.
<lilstevie> that take up the first 0x38000000
<infinity> I'd like to fast forward ~5 year to when most ARM devices boot with a sane and standardised method.
<lilstevie> yeah
<infinity> s/year/years/
<lilstevie> I actually am an advocate for standardising the boot process on arm
<infinity> I think almost everyone is.
<infinity> But getting people to agree on what should be the standard has been a nightmare.
<lilstevie> I am also wanting to have a minimal kernel core
<infinity> Oddly enough, I think our largest competitor may help a lot there.
<infinity> Cause Microsoft (quite rightly, and I wish we had the balls to do this) just refuses to work with people who don't all boot shit the same way.
<lilstevie> that gives us room for a reasonably large kernel but most of it being modular
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> tbh I would be happy even if it were u-boot
<infinity> I'd die laughing if uBoot became the standard first-stage BIOS/firmware that chained into Windows8 on ARM.
<infinity> Given that uBoot is 95% cargo-culted linux kernel code.
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> well I know come win8 it will be UEFI
<lilstevie> but that is not going to be feasable for current devices
<IamTrying> lilstevie, i did by following the screen it was saying what you mentioned. But after that now i have this screen nothing happening: http://i.imgur.com/xzy6n.png
<infinity> Well, yes, but UEFI is a spec, not an implementation.  What actually implements it is still up in the air.
<lilstevie> IamTrying: just wait a moment with that, it is resizing the filesystem to fit the partition
<lilstevie> infinity: heh
<IamTrying> WOW, lilstevie yea it works, thanks a lot Guru.
<lilstevie> infinity: anyway, I would like to see a universal arm kernel
<lilstevie> for more than just tegra2 as well
<infinity> That's much further down the road.
<lilstevie> yeah of course
<infinity> But ACPI and/or DT will get us there some day.
<lilstevie> solving just one cpu type is going to be enough
<IamTrying> I do not have Keyboard, for this Device. Is there any way System configuration i can skip my username/password i can not type, and its not showing any virtual keyboard.
<lilstevie> IamTrying: there is an option for that
<IamTrying> I mean here: http://i.imgur.com/Imqim.png
<lilstevie> in the menu
<lilstevie> yeah as I said
<lilstevie> menu option in OLiFE
<lilstevie> activates onscreen keyboard via usb
<IamTrying> Aha, wow i must have to, is this in the OLiFE.sh?
<lilstevie> yes
<IamTrying> Oh yea got it
<IamTrying> Thanks got it. 1) https://gist.github.com/1397487 2) http://i.imgur.com/enL8j.png
<lilstevie> just don't disconnect until you have finished initial setup
<IamTrying> Sure, Touch keyboard is it normal? When i press wireless password: 14788 it just keeps one typing more
<IamTrying> s/one/on
<lilstevie> ldm and unity allow you to invoke it, but ubiquity doesn't
<lilstevie> um, yea I have noticed that, I don't know why it happens
<IamTrying> Maybe because i made the keyboard bigger? My finger is large and the default layout was very tiny.
<lilstevie> no, it is random, no matter what size the keyboard is
<lilstevie> I personally do not undock my tf101
<IamTrying> This is horrible keyboard. I am typing username: sun and its typing suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<lilstevie> yeah it happens sometimes
<lilstevie> infinity: actaully the other thing I wouldn't mind setting up is a preinstall image like what panda and beagle have, but for tegra
<IamTrying> After installation. 1) ./adb shell 2) export DISPLAY=:0.0 && xterm ;  does not open anything is it normal?
<IamTrying> "xterm Xt error: Can't open display: %s"
<IamTrying> Ok it works, i needed to su s
<lilstevie> why would you need to do that?
<lilstevie> you can launch onboard from unity
<IamTrying> lilstevie, i am searching a keyboard lol i dont find anymore and OLiFE is not after installation not loading that virtual keyboard.
<lilstevie> it is called onboard
<IamTrying> Aha wow its there, thank you.
<IamTrying> It is almost impossible to use onboard to put the password for my Wifi: 14788. Is there any command line way i can configure this? I still can not make the internet connection because of the onBoad is randomly putting invalid numbers.
<IamTrying> This is second boot and now its not booting anymore e.g: http://i.imgur.com/SURhE.png
<IamTrying> How to resolve this?
<Xase> Question... building a kernel for an omap3621 on the Nook Color, would using the default config file for the board suffice, or are there any other changes I should make, to make sure Ubuntu runs correctly?
<robclark> btw, anyone know if there is a way to get debuild to recompile something (ie. not a clean from-scratch build)?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-19
<dholbach> good morning
<marcus> hi all. i tried to install gnome shell on my nexus 7 but sadly it fails with the acceleration check. as unity/compiz works without any problems i thought it should be possible to run mutter, too.
<lilstevie> marcus, that depends whether it has all of the gles bits in it or not
<lilstevie> which I am guessing it doesn;t
<ogra_> it does
<ogra_> but there is a bug in gnome shell ...
<lilstevie> ah ok
<ogra_> bug 1072509
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1072509 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Gnome Shell/Classic is Unable To Provide Accelerated Experience" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1072509
<lilstevie> ogra_, I just assumed it was going to fallback because the gles bits weren't there :p
<lilstevie> I really should check the source more
<ogra_> we ship the tegra3 drivers by default
<lilstevie> ogra_, I meant in gnome-shell
<ogra_> ah
<VarmVaffel> I have established a ppp connection through a 3G USB modem, but I still can't ping or wget anything
<VarmVaffel> http://pastebin.com/q8p0j2Nz
<VarmVaffel> any experience with this is appreciated
<VarmVaffel> I'm almost out of ideas
<RaYmAn> VarmVaffel: you show pinging an address..try pinging an ip..In particular, try pinging the gateway ip (ip route should show some useful info)
<VarmVaffel> oh it's you again :P
<VarmVaffel> I have though
<VarmVaffel> same thing happens
<VarmVaffel> or well not the same thing, but just no answer
<RaYmAn> sorry ;)
<RaYmAn> pastebin ip route output
<VarmVaffel> three lines, I can pastem here
<VarmVaffel> 10.64.64.64 dev ppp0  src 77.19.71.239
<VarmVaffel> 127.0.0.0/8 dev lo
<VarmVaffel> default dev ppp0
<RaYmAn> can you ping 10.64.64.64?
<VarmVaffel> no, no answer
<VarmVaffel> it's also a strange looking address isn't it
<RaYmAn> and I take it the ppp logs doesn't give any useful info?
<RaYmAn> Nah, it's rather common for these 3g providers
<VarmVaffel> aha
<VarmVaffel> no I didn't know of any ppp logs, how do I check?
<VarmVaffel> I just used pppd call myscript to make the connection
<VarmVaffel> the modem also lights up it's LEDs like it should
<RaYmAn> I'd imagine they are in /var/log/ppp.log or similar
<RaYmAn> oh, so you aren't using dist stuff/networkmanager?
<RaYmAn> then it can be a million things :P
<VarmVaffel> aha :p
<VarmVaffel> no it's a custom embedded
<VarmVaffel> machine
<VarmVaffel> running just linux
<RaYmAn> also, yes -the 3g modem clearly connects and gets an ip etc
<VarmVaffel> ok arligght
<VarmVaffel> alright*
<VarmVaffel> checking my kernel config to see if there's anything else I can enable
<VarmVaffel> or disable
<VarmVaffel> RaYmAn so with this, is there some problems I can exclude?
<VarmVaffel> like pppd, or the kernel config, or whatnot?
<RaYmAn> well, i guess pppd/authentication certainly works
<RaYmAn> It's merely traffic that doesn't work :P
<VarmVaffel> right :P
<RaYmAn> what I'd try next if i were you, would be try and get it working on a desktop linux. Then investigate the config and compare
<VarmVaffel> yeah I've done that
<VarmVaffel> and I am comparing
<VarmVaffel> seems similiar
<cwayne> vanhoof: ping
<kyleN> cwayne, should the n7 wiki contain the additions about using BT given that BT is known not to work well/be supported?
<smartboyhw> Hi guys I saw in the Nexus7 team's PPA that nux and unity are a bit outdated. ..
<cwayne> kyleN: im not sure it should tbh, im not sure when they were added in/by whom
<cwayne> smartboyhw: that's because they're specially patched at the moment, we're working on getting the fixes upstream
<kyleN> cwayne, perhaps the wiki should have a section set asie for BT  workaround
<mfisch> smartboyhw: do not update nux and unity or your device will not work
<smartboyhw> mfisch, no I didn't:P
<vanhoof> cwayne: sup
<cwayne> vanhoof: any idea on this guy? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1080205
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080205 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Installation fails, cannot mount root filesystem" [Undecided,New]
<vanhoof> cwayne: you're the installer expert ;)
<cwayne> lol
<cwayne> mfisch: ping
<mfisch> cwayne: yes
<cwayne> mfisch: how should we approach these bluetooth bugs?
<mfisch> cwayne: printer bugs?
<cwayne> mfisch: i feel like they're somewhat invalid, using a shenanigans workaround to get bt to work at all
<mfisch> yes, I agree
<cwayne> mfisch: one printer, one bt-wizard
<mfisch> but my vote would just be to ignore them
<mfisch> not mark invalid
<cwayne> i was going to suggest incomplete
<cwayne> until we get bt officially working
<mfisch> or say we will retest when BT is fixed
<mfisch> dont mark incomplete, the bugs will expire
<cwayne> true
<cwayne> i'd rather not leave new though
<ogra-cb> well, that puts some pressure on the lazy BT guys :)
<ogra-cb> "you have 60 days from now on"
<mfisch> => commuting
<ogra-cb> ;)
 * vanhoof thinks about implementing something like this
<vanhoof> echo $(((0x0000000700f00000)  >> 30))
<vanhoof> cwayne: will take a look
<janimo> ogra-cb, what's the R image status?
<ogra-cb> janimo, the image with the firmware package added seems to still be building
<janimo> ogra-cb, sounds good
<ogra-cb> janimo, defaults package is missing yet, i need to find a way to rip out libo and tb
<ogra-cb> the current image is 750M big for a simple 6G one thats to bog
<janimo> do you know what nux status is?
<ogra-cb> {*big
<ogra-cb> no idea
<janimo> ogra-cb, I guess TB and libo will go after/if we make the split common/full-desktop seeds that were brought up at UDS
<ogra-cb> i'll start complaining once i end up without a desktop on my test installs ;)
* ogra-cb changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARMv7 Discussion & Development | If you have a Pi, try #raspbian ! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Stil then i dont care much about nux ubmit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | ARM cores != Instruction sets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture#ARM_cores
<ogra-cb> GRR
* ogra-cb changed the topic of #ubuntu-arm to: Ubuntu ARMv7 Discussion & Development | If you have a Pi, try #raspbian ! | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM | Submit a Bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug | Logs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ | ARM cores != Instruction sets: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ARM_architecture#ARM_cores
<ogra-cb> this touchpad is to sensitive !
<highvoltage> that's what she said
<ogra-cb> janimo, right, but intul then i want a quick hack that just removes them at the end of the build
<ogra-cb> i want images first
<suihkulokki> is there a chromebook channel like there is one for ac100 ?
<ogra-cb> if there is i dont know about it
<brendand> is there a bug for the graphical corruption being seen around the mouse cursor?
<ogra-cb> brendand, i doubt it since the cursor is only shown when a mouse is actually plugged in
<brendand> ogra-cb, ok - filing
<ogra-cb> gah, abootimg error during build
 * Snark wonders when the arm chromebook will be available in France
<suihkulokki> Snark: you can get it to france from amazon uk
<ogra-cb> with uk keyboard though
<Snark> that what I would like to avoid
<Snark> s/that/that's/
 * ogra-cb fires off the next nexus testbuild
<infinity> ogra-cb: The new image builder holding up for you so far?
<ogra-cb> infinity, yep, i had a weird error with the last build though, that looked a bit like it hadn't properly cleaned up
<ogra-cb> mkdir: cannot create directory `userdata': File exists
<ogra-cb> i dont think anything but the nexus7 codepath creates that dir
<ogra-cb> and there is only one mkdir call
<infinity> And did you also clean it?
<ogra-cb> i would expect a new build to trigger a full cleaup
<ogra-cb> isnt that the case ?
<infinity> Not the way live-build works, no.
<ogra-cb> ouch, well, seemed somewhat logical
<infinity> See live-build/auto/clean
<ogra-cb> right
<ogra-cb> now that i think about it
<infinity> Which, actually, could use a few more additions.
<ogra-cb> thats simply the file i never touch :)
<ogra-cb> i probably shoudl though
<infinity> Oh, no, I moved my gnupg madness to config/, so the current clean works for me.
<infinity> But yeah, your userdir stuff should be in there with an rm -rf
<infinity> Or userdata, whatever.
<ogra-cb> yup
<ogra-cb> not fatal if its there though, i'll fix it with one of the next uploads
<infinity> cp $PREFIX.rootfs.tar.gz userdata/rootfs.tar.gz
<infinity> ^-- That should probably be an ln
<infinity> It's not like storage is fast on your builder. :P
<ogra-cb> i'm not sure make_ext3fs can use links
<ogra-cb> i could make it a mv though
<infinity> Hrm?  A hardlink should work fine.
<infinity> I didn't mean a symlink.
<ogra-cb> oh, ok
<ogra-cb> well, but an mv does too i think
<infinity> A mv works too, if we don't care about idempotence (and, I guess most of this stuff probably doesn't survive that test)
<ogra-cb> well, first i would be happy if my built actually got to that point :P
<infinity> Hahaha.
<infinity> Picky, picky. ;)
<infinity> You really should be doing most of your livefs testing locally.  It's not hard.
<ogra-cb> well, it should be mostly done now
<ogra-cb> i know its not hard
<infinity> You say that every time I suggest local testing. ;)
<ogra-cb> ARGHH !
<ogra-cb> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libreoffice-common_1%3a3.6.2~rc2-0ubuntu5_all.deb (--unpack):
<ogra-cb>  corrupted filesystem tarfile - corrupted package archive
<ogra-cb> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<ogra-cb> :(
<ogra-cb> infinity, ^^^
<ogra-cb> looks like the error is back
<infinity> ogra-cb: Just get a webop or GSA to reboot the machine and then try harder.
<infinity> Or, I'll do that.
<ogra-cb> k
<infinity> ogra-cb: That builder should be reboot, BTW, if you want to try harder.
<ogra-cb> ok, i'll kick off another one
<ogra-cb> grmbl
<ogra-cb> what bloated our default initrd so massively ?
<ogra-cb> hmm, why do i end up with all that lvm2 stuff on the newxus but dont have it on the ac100
<ogra-cb> and btrfs
 * ogra-cb gives up for the day ... that will stilll need more fine tuning
<ogra-cb> seems evertyhing exploded ... even the nexus kernel binary is suddenly 4.5M big
<ogra-cb> janimo, any idea if tim changed any options from our defaults ? 4.5M seems pretty big to me
<ogra-cb> (thats just vmlinuz)
<LisaNori> Is there a LEAP supplicant for LInux?  I'm thinking about moving my Nexus 7 to Linux, but I need LEAP to use the Wifi at work.
<infinity> ogra-cb: 4.5M seems normalish for a distro kernel.  Still smaller than my amd64 one by a bit.
<infinity> LisaNori: LEAP should work, AFAIK, but I have no network to confirm this on.
<lilstevie> ogra-cb, my kernel is 3.5MB and ramdisk is 7MB
<lilstevie> for the tf201
<infinity> ogra-cb: If lvm2 is sticking around, that would be an installer failure, since it's meant to remove it if you didn't create any lvm2 bits in the installer.
<infinity> ogra-cb: If this is an oem-config setup, lvm2 shouldn't be there at all, unless something's gone a bit wrong.
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-20
<LisaNori> infinity: Thanks.  I was just curious because when I received my nexus7, I tried connecting to my LEAP network and found that Android doesn't seem to support it.  It supports PEAP but doesn't seem to support LEAP.  Since I'm really planning to reload it with Linux,  I don't care about Android as long as Linux works. :)
<infinity> ogra-cb: Oh, hah.  This is another case of oem-config-remove not cleaning up properly.  ubiquity recommends lvm2, so it's landing on your images.
<infinity> ogra-cb: I bet an apt-get autoremove after installation would magically make it go away.  Maybe.  If so, we know the fix.
<infinity> LisaNori: A quick Google implies that we've probably supported it for ~5y or so.
<LisaNori> infinity: Ok, thanks a lot.  I should have been able to find this out myself.  I'll proceed with moving to Linux.  This should be fun!
<liono> Hi everyone! I was thinking about getting one of those new Samsung Chromebooks to put an ARM version of Ubuntu on. I was wondering what the state of ARM ports for applications in the ubuntu repositories is like.
<infinity> Hi everyone!  I was considering popping in to ask a question and then leaving before the person answering me finished typing.  I was wondering if this is normal practice.
 * infinity grumbles.
<twb> lilstevie: ping
<twb> lilstevie: FYI, funny thing happened just now -- I can see a particular wifi AP under android, but not under ubuntu
<twb> http://paste.debian.net/210873/ has my in-house bug report.  Anyway, feel free to ping or email me if you're interested in poking at it.
<lilstevie> twb, feel free to look at it yourself
<lilstevie> twb, the wifi chip is set up and initialised as it would be in android minus one thing, which should be irrelevant to your situation
<twb> Yeah, I did for a bit but I couldn't work it out and I'm on company time atm, so I felt bad spending all day on it :-)
<lilstevie> the only thing that isn't done is writing the mac address into the chips memory space
<lilstevie> so it uses the built in mac
<twb> OK
<twb> BTW, I heard a rumour that your installer thingo for tf101 is vastly more awesome and sexy than when I installed 11.10 - is that true?
<lilstevie> that is not true
<lilstevie> or actually
<lilstevie> maybe
<lilstevie> which version did you install with?
<twb> Hehe
<lilstevie> 1.0?
<twb> Whatever it was just after you renamed it
<lilstevie> given you are using wpa_supplicant vs network manager sounds like it
<twb> It installed 11.10 instead of pretty armhf 12.04
<twb> Oh, I'm using wpa_supplicant just because I hate GUIs
<twb> And I hate NM
<lilstevie> hm
<twb> I'm sure it defaulted to NM from your install -- i meant awesome and sexy more like it's 12.04 armhf, not relating to wifi at all
<twb> And like the GUI is accelerated and maybe speakers or hdmi or something works now
<lilstevie> ok sure then no
<twb> Oh, OK.
<lilstevie> not me
<lilstevie> :p
<twb> GOod think I was too lazy to try it then :-)
<lilstevie> I have pretty much discontinued the tf101
<lilstevie> supid tegra 2
<twb> That's what I figured.  I will LART $coworker for lying to me
<twb> Are you having fun on the tegra3?
<lilstevie> there is some new installer thing, but it isn't by me, nor have I used it
<lilstevie> that I am
<twb> Cool
<lilstevie> even with crippled emmc r/w tasks like compiling on average finish in 1/3 of the time quicker (ie: on a kernel compile 20min(tegra3) vs 30min(tegra2)
<lilstevie> but with further performance tweaks that could be reduced even more
<twb> I'm more interested in ricing the battery life higher
<lilstevie> heh
<twb> THe only thing that's too slow for me, is apt upgrades
<twb> everything else is prety much just a ssh or browse to a "real" computer
<lilstevie> there is a certain trade-off with the tegra3 for battery life
<twb> Plus emacs, I guess.  Emacs "only" needs 80MB RAM and suchlike, so its meh
<lilstevie> apt transactions are pretty screwed due to io crippling (on both devices)
<twb> That combined with dpkg being SUPER anal about flushing to disk
<twb> It's the pathological case on my btrfs VMs as well
<lilstevie> heh
<twb> Though in that case it seems to be less bad under 3.x than it was under 2.6.32 / 3.2
<twb> Hm, it's running 3.2 now.  Maybe I'm just making shit up...
<lilstevie> lol
<cwayne> transferred bug logging info from blog to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/LoggingBugs
<ptl> hello
<ptl> is there a mailing list or forum where the ubuntu on nexus 7 is discussed?
<ptl> could not find that in the wiki
<twb> there's always xda forum
<[mbm]> twb: the single xda thread is somewhat annoying to follow
<ynezz> forums should be illegal :p
<[mbm]> I get annoyed by these single thread things that go on for 20+ pages
<dholbach> good morning
<day> is there a site regarding nexus7 - ubuntu hardware support? what is fully supporter what not and so on?
<day> supported*
<ogra_> there is the buglist
<ogra_> somewhere linked under the wikipage
<day> the known issues?
<day> wasnt sure how up2date that is
<ogra_> many of the bugs are touched daily by our QA guys
<ogra_> or at least they look over it very regulary
<ogra_> essentially we only have wlan and partitally bluetooth working
<ogra_> most if not all the rest is still waiting for someone to adopt ;)
<ogra_> i think soimeone works on the gyro sensor stuff, but i'm not 100% sure
<day> ogra_: gyro and gps shouldnt be toooo complicated. its not like you communicate with an unknown entity there
<day> ogra_: anyways thanks. i will give it a shot :)
<ogra_> well, gyro is complicated because there is absolutely nothing in userspace for it atm
<ogra_> even if you get the device to work, there is no API or something in X so it needs some upstream development
<ogra_> (some lib that interconnects xrandr, the sensor and xinit rotation processing)
<ptl> so, there is no canonical-sponsored mailing list for Ubuntu on Nexus 7?
<ogra_> s/xinit/xinput/ (sorry)
<day> ogra_: hmm makes sense
<ogra_> ptl, we use the normal ubuntu lists
<ogra_> ubuntu-devel/ubuntu-devel-discuss for development discussion
<ogra_> xnox, why do i suddenly get lvm2 andf kpartx in my arm initrds ? i cant remember it being that way with ac100 ubuntu images in precise, did we add new deps ?
<ptl> ogra_: but the amount of unrelated stuff / noite there might be unimaginable :-/
<ptl> *noise
<xnox> ogra_: you shouldn't.
<ogra_> ptl, up to now no bigger noise showed up :)
<day> ogra_: i just realized ur a pretty active linux/ubuntu dev. thanks for all your work :)
<ogra_> xnox, well, on the newly built images that is
<xnox> ogra_: unless something is pulling lvm2 in.....
<ogra_> day, heh, thanks for using it :)
 * xnox will look.
<ogra_> xnox, yeah, thats what i think, funnily it doesnt happen on lubuntu ac100 images
<xnox> lolz.
<ogra_> which build with --no-install-recommends though
<ogra_> so i assume a new recommends somewhere in ubiquity
<xnox> ogra_: so which images are you seeing this with? the rarings or quantals lubuntu ac100?
<ogra_> in any case i end up with a 2.4M initrd, thats likely to big (or at least at the edge for becoming unbootable)
<ogra_> the raring nexus7 testbuilds
<lilstevie> day, tbh the GPS isn't 100% straight forward either
<day> lilstevie: why is that?
<lilstevie> day, get the GPS chip to output NMEA over the UART :)
<day> lilstevie: that doesnt sound to complicated. its a standard amateur 8-bit uC hobby project
<lilstevie> day, once you get that it will be straight forward, but getting it to turn on correctly isn't
<lilstevie> day, you are meant to be able to just wiggle a gpio and it comes to life
<lilstevie> :p
<ogra_> xnox, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/raring/ubuntu-nexus7/20121119.5/livecd-20121119.5-armhf.out the update-initramfs call at the end runs with -v
<day> lilstevie: you are meant to be able to just wiggle a gpio. is that hard via linux? :p
<ogra_> (ignore the abootimg noise)
<lilstevie> day, no, wiggling the gpio is just ineffective
<lilstevie> aka missing something
<ogra_> xnox, ac100 for comparison http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/raring/lubuntu-ac100/20121119/livecd-20121119-armhf.out
<lilstevie> day, someone with enough determination could probably get it going though
<day> lilstevie: well how else do you want it to do? the gps chip is wired to some pin which has to do it :/
<xnox> ogra_: yeah it's funny =)
 * ogra_ sighs about all that arabic spam 
<lilstevie> day, you are missing the point, following the gps enable isn't enough
<lilstevie> day, so spend some time following it being enabled in android :p
<xnox> ogra_: so oem-config is installed, that depends on ubiquity, which in turn recommends lvm2 & dmraid
<ogra_> right, so as i assumed, its recommends
<xnox> ogra_: but you say you install with --no-install-recommends
<ogra_> not on nexus
<xnox> ah.
<ogra_> lubuntu-desktop enforces it
<ogra_> nexus uses ubuntu, ac100 lubuntu
<lilstevie> day, point is straight forward would be sysfs write and away it runs, not so straight forward is tracking down the bit that is missing
<ogra_> well, i guess i can add a hack that removes both packages before building the initrd
<day> lilstevie: day, so spend some time following it being enabled in android :p -> ur talking about the reengineering process?
<ogra_> its just ugly :(
<xnox> ogra_: can you work around it in the seeds, or shall I demote lvm2 to suggests?
<xnox> ogra_: can you not blacklist it?
<lilstevie> day, of course, how else would you expect to do it
<xnox> ogra_: to be honest it's wrong to install those, simply to get oem-config.
<ogra_> we dont have any blacklist, the only way i coudl do that would be in the seeds ... but thats arch and not subarch specific
<ogra_> which would mean no lvm2 seeded on arm servers either
<day> lilstevie: i dont know, maybe take a look on the datasheet? but i guess thats no available :P
<ogra_> you dont really want that :)
<xnox> ogra_: split ubiquity into ubiquity & ubiquity-partman-deps ?
<lilstevie> ogra_, which would also hurt me cause I use lvm2 on the tf201
<ogra_> hmm, that might work
<lilstevie> day, I'm saying YOU do it :p I'm not going to, not high enough of a priority
<ogra_> we really want to keep lvm on systems that run a partitioner
<xnox> ogra_: but then we would have to carefully install ubiquity-partman-deps on the images that have installer.
<lilstevie> xnox, at the moment we are seeding with oem-config but use lvm
<xnox> horum.
<ogra_> yeah, i should probably just add some apt-get purge code to the build scripts
<day> lilstevie: if i had a clue of driver programming under linux i would. :P
<xnox> ogra_: well we can add more black magic to the initramfs hook in the lvm2 package to not copy itself as eagerly as it currently does.
<lilstevie> xnox, but adding lvm to the seeds I guess isn't a problem
 * ogra_ prays that his abootimg quoting is now right 
<ogra_> xnox, i'm not sure the lvm2 bits are the biggest ones, there is also kpartx
<xnox> ogra_: wait you _do_ use lvm2 on nexus7 images?
<xnox> lilstevie: ^
<ogra_> xnox, no
<ogra_> lilstevie talks about the asus transformer
<xnox> ah.... =)
<lilstevie> xnox, not nexus 7 tf201, but we have been following the same method to generate images
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder how much dropping parted from the initrd would gain me
<ogra_> we only need it on the ac100, the ac100-tarball-installer could just not pull it in if we build for xenus
<ogra_> *nexus
<ptl> I modified a setting in nvidia-tegra x11.org template and now it does not start X. How can I recover?
<ptl> in Ubuntu Nexus7
<ogra_> did you install openssh-server ?
<ptl> yes
<ogra_> so you can get in via the network
<ptl> how? it needs the graphical login to start, isn't it?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> you should be able to just ssh in
<ptl> er... no it doesn't :P
<ptl> sorry
<ptl> if I install gpsd on Ubuntu Nexus 7 and some gps program, will I be able to use it as a GPS?
<ogra_> dunno, try it (and document what you did to make it work once you have it working)
<ptl> k thx :)
<ogra_> oh, wow, the HDMI multi monitor mode of the chromebook is impressive, unity automatically picks it up and adds four new workspaces
<lilstevie> nice
<janimo> ptl, Android uses some binary libraries on the Nexus7 for GPS. So you may not be successful unless you figure out how to use them, or find free alternatives
<janimo> but there needs to be some hw specific support somewhere
<janimo> I don't know anything about GPS though, besides what i wrote above :)
<ptl> anyone knows a good CuBox kernel that has the device mapper compiled in?
<ptl> janimo: oh, thanks for the info :-/ I thought GPS was something more open than that though
<ptl> I would expect that from, say, GPRS stack
<janimo> ptl, https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/drivers#grouperjop40c has GPS blobs in the same zip as wifi and BT
<janimo> that said it may not be hard to integrate with gpsd I have no idea how the GPS stack looks like :)
<ptl> <- tired by all this closed-minded approach of hardware manufacturers
<janimo> cyphermox in ubuntu-devel has the task this cycle to look into GPS among other things
 * janimo wonders whether to ust include most nexus7 blobs in the raring nexus firmware package to ease tinkering
<ogra-cb> ++ if legal allows
<ptl> what's '-cb', ogra?
<ogra-cb> chromebook
<ptl> dang, I thought it would be CuBox :D
<ogra-cb> nah, i dont touch cortex-a8 anymore
<ptl> it is cortex a9, isn't it?M
<ogra-cb> ah, might be
<lilstevie> isn't the CuBox a Marvell Armada510
<ptl> lilstevie: yes
<ogra-cb> [ ]   livecd.ubuntu-nexus7.bootimg                         20-Nov-2012 11:24 8.0M
<ogra-cb> [ ]   livecd.ubuntu-nexus7.bootimg-nexus7                  20-Nov-2012 11:24 8.0M
<ogra-cb> [ ]   livecd.ubuntu-nexus7.img                             20-Nov-2012 11:24 757M
<ogra-cb> [ ]   livecd.ubuntu-nexus7.img-nexus7                      20-Nov-2012 11:24 757M
<ogra-cb> \o/
<dholbach> yoohoo
<ogra-cb> still to big, but at least it should boot now
<Tassadar> wau
<Tassadar> well, what exactly livecd means, i mean, is it normal image or..?
<ogra-cb> thats the raring (13.04) image i'm working on
<Tassadar> by the way, is abootimg part of this whole ubuntu-supports-android-devices thing?
<ogra-cb> well, we currently use it to creatte or modify boot image parameters
<Tassadar> it does not fill the id[] part of the boot image's header
<ogra-cb> is that important for anything ?
<ogra-cb> i havent seen probs caused by rgar neither on the ac100 nor on the nexus7
<Tassadar> not really, just explaining why I care
<ogra-cb> s/rgar/that/
<lilstevie> Tassadar, little more explanation please :)
<lilstevie> doesn't cause issues with tf101/tf201 either fwiw
<Tassadar> Well, I use the id array to distinguish boot images when multi-booting, I simply noticed that default ubuntu's boot.img has all 0's, which is not correct
<Tassadar> the id is important only so that you can say that boot images are different only by reading header
<Tassadar> and I thought tha abootimg was created as part of ubuntu
<ogra-cb> t was created as part of the ac100 netbook being enabled for linux
<ogra-cb> ubuntu was simply the first ditro to run on it :)
<ogra-cb> and the tool is helpful enough to be used with all existing android bootimages
<ogra-cb> i assume there is a way to set the id field with something
<Tassadar> no, not really
<Tassadar> I'm gonna go find source repository and maybe send a patch or something
<ogra-cb> abootimg -u <bootimg> -c "id=foo"
<ogra-cb> something like that doesnt work ?
<Tassadar> I searched the code, and it just sets it to zero I think, I'll check again
<ogra-cb> well, i'm pretty sure gilles is open to patches that fix this
<Tassadar> yeah, just calloc(), which sets everything to 0, and then it is not changed anywhere
<Tassadar> hmm, gitorious can't do forks, can it? Oh well
<Tassadar> Ah, it just calls it "clone", okay
<ogra-cb> sigh, if i only had named the image right
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: happy to test as well if you'd like :)
<ogra-cb> nothing to test yet, but i will shout
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: cool
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: did an upgrade friday to R with only a few issues :)
<ogra-cb> debian-cd doesnt handle it if its called .img, i had to rename it .... which means a change in livecd-rootfs ... uploading it ... waiting for the publisher to promote it, waiting for the local builder mirror to pick it up and then a 90min build
<ogra-cb> so expect something from my next attempt in 3h or so :)
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: asked that reporter for more info on where UDA is actually mapped to
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1079729/comments/28
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079729 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Ubuntu uninstallable on 32GB 3G Nexus 7" [High,Invalid]
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: quite odd, even though his value is slightly less than mine here, should still fit within the 27gb boundry
<ogra-cb> vanhoof, yeah, i was wanting to do that but then my build finished and distracted me
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: one thing I noticed after forcing the OTA update to 4.2, is I now have a /sdcard/0/
<vanhoof> but im not sure how that would impact things
<ogra-cb> well, it will unlikely repartition the device
<ogra-cb> but there will likely be devices with different MMCs
<Tassadar> 0/ is just a folder
<ogra-cb> which will require different partitioning
<vanhoof> Tassadar: yeah just the only thing I noticed that is different after moving to 4.2 from 4.1.2, not sure its related at all
<ogra-cb> especially since android solely works by name the device can be anything
<Tassadar> hmm, that means I should use only partition names too
 * Tassadar takes a note
<ogra-cb> no, you want labels
<Tassadar> I mean the "/dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name/APP"-like paths
<Tassadar> so yeah, labels, wrong term, sorry)
<hrw> Tassadar: android 4.2 added multiuser handling
<hrw> Tassadar: that's why you have /0/ in many places
<hrw> Tassadar: check /data/ as well
<Tassadar> yeah, I've noticed
<hrw> my archos tablet will probably break before 4.2 will be available for it
<prpplague> hehe
<hrw> omap4430 suxx
<Tassadar> well, I've downgraded back to 4.1 anyway
<Tassadar> they removed tablet UI, and the whole system does not feel as snappy as before
<Tassadar> :/
<hrw> I will think 3 times before buying next tablet. 1st 'which one' 2,3 'are you mad?' ;D
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: well there we go
<vanhoof> lrwxrwxrwx root root 2012-11-20 13:48 UDA -> /dev/block/mmcblk0p10
<ogra-cb> heh
<ogra-cb> as i thought
<ogra-cb> thats pretty bad
<ogra-cb> it will add one additional reboot to the install process
<ogra-cb> hmm
<Tassadar> chm
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: yup, RDO was added, which bumped UDA to p10
<Tassadar> it is the 3g N7?
<Tassadar> *is it...ya know
<ogra-cb> so i think we need to go with UUIDs
<vanhoof> Tassadar: yup
<ogra-cb> *if* the fastboot ext4 allows us to update it at least
<Tassadar> at least the boot image is the same
<ogra-cb> yes, thats the issue, while we can use that for initial booting, the uuid should be unique
<ogra-cb> so we need to update it
<Tassadar> can't you use the "/dev/block/platform/sdhci-tegra.3/by-name/APP" path?
<ogra-cb> no
<ogra-cb> its non existent without android kernel
<ogra-cb> ubuntu@nexus7-roccos:~$ sudo blkid /dev/mmcblk0p9
<ogra-cb> /dev/mmcblk0p9: UUID="fc97cb4c-1167-4367-8fe8-68f7cec543ab" TYPE="ext4"
<ogra-cb> ubuntu@nexus7-roccos:~$ sudo tune2fs -U $(uuidgen) /dev/mmcblk0p9
<ogra-cb> tune2fs 1.42.5 (29-Jul-2012)
<ogra-cb> ubuntu@nexus7-roccos:~$
<ogra-cb> ubuntu@nexus7-roccos:~$ sudo blkid /dev/mmcblk0p9
<ogra-cb> /dev/mmcblk0p9: UUID="3be1ed4a-5de5-460d-b5ff-2d3174db55cc" TYPE="ext4"
<ogra-cb> ah, well, seems to work
<ogra-cb> lets see if the fs is still working after a reboot
<ogra-cb> usually it starts eating itself as soon as i used any filesystem tools on it
<Tassadar> oh, I see, ueventd creates that path
<ogra-cb> yay, that works fine
<ogra-cb> so we just need to store the image UUID somewhere the initrd can read it
<ogra-cb> on first boot
<ogra-cb> and after extracting the tarball we bump to a new uuid and set a proper root= cmdline pointing to it
<ogra-cb> but well, first let me get images at all
<ogra-cb> vanhoof, you can turn the bug into an ac100-tarball-installer one
<ogra-cb> thats the place where i'll fis it for raring
<ogra-cb> *fix
<Tassadar> ogra-cb: hmm, you think it's okay to find /data by parsing /proc/partitions and looking for the biggest one?
<ogra-cb> huh ?
<ogra-cb> why would i search for the biggest partition ?
<Tassadar> I mean, when I do the multi-boot, I need /data partition, and I can't really use UUID
<ogra-cb> i just want to find the one the tarball lives in
<ogra-cb> fastboot flashes to userdata, it knows what the biggest one is etc
<ogra-cb> the image we flash has (as every ext4 filesystem) a uuid
<ogra-cb> so our installer bootimg will have that uuid in its root= arg
<ogra-cb> to make the uuid actually unique we update the uuid on the fs and in the bootloader after untarring
<ogra-cb> its not different to what we do now just that the uuid gets updated
<ogra-cb> and that we dont depend on device names
<Tassadar> yes, I am lookin for a way to find data partition during boot, which would work on both android and ubuntu, and all the Nexus models
<RaYmAn> you could read the nvidia partition table and find the UDA partition number, then convert it to the GPT partition number :P
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: yup
 * ogra-cb will seriously stick to ubuntu defaults
<ogra-cb> which means root=UUID=...
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: will do, was just looking at tarball-installer and thinking about how to fix :D
<Tassadar> okay, i will use the dumb "find biggest" method, since I can't think of a scenario in which it will fail :)
<mfisch> cwayne: I'm going to try that gsettings switch for gksu in our defaults
<mfisch> cwayne: but I Think people will need to reinstall to get the setting
<cwayne> mfisch: reinstall that package?
<cwayne> or reinstall the system
<mfisch> cwayne: system, because it's a settings override
<mfisch> creating a new user also works, that's how I'll test it
<cwayne> mfisch: ack
<mfisch> oh this is gconf, not gsettings
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: fixed up that bug and added a brief description
<ogra-cb> great
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: lmk if that works for you
<ogra-cb> sounds good, yep
<ogra-cb> vanhoof, for the tarball-installer in case you want to fix it for quantal, pull abootimg into the initrd using the hook script, detect if you are on a 3G model on boot, in that case use abootimg to update the cmdline in mmcblk0p2 and reboot
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: any sane way to detect, short of polling the partitions, assuming we only have bb at that point right?
<ogra-cb> you have proc ;)
<vanhoof> fair enough :)
<ogra-cb> and dev indeed
<ogra-cb> what Tassadar said above should work for a hack
<ogra-cb> cat /proc/partitions .... sort ... head -1
<ogra-cb> or some such
<ogra-cb> (likely some more processing needed)
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: *curses*
<vanhoof> dd
<vanhoof> [...]
<vanhoof> <no label>
<vanhoof> [...]
<vanhoof> ;)
<ogra-cb> vanhoof, cat /proc/partitions| grep $(cat /proc/partitions |grep mmcblk0p|awk '{print $3}'|sort -gr|head -1)
<ogra-cb> thats good enough for a hack
<vanhoof> ogra-cb: right, I was attempting to be clever w/ dd to parse any label or evidence of UDA :)
<Tassadar> and it indeed works
<RaYmAn> vanhoof: did you look at uhm, /dev/block/by-name/ or similar?
<ogra-cb> you can likely somehow get it out of the GPT
<Tassadar> well, the 50-line C function equivalent to that one bash line works :D
<vanhoof> RaYmAn: dd'ing off of the raw device itself (p9) and inspecting w/ strings to see what I can find
<vanhoof> RaYmAn: more so curious if anything :)
<Tassadar> RaYmAn: these do not exist when using ubuntu kernel
<ogra-cb> grep $(grep mmcblk0p /proc/partitions |awk '{print $3}'|sort -gr|head -1) /proc/partitions
<ogra-cb> whorter and less cat'ing :)
<ogra-cb> *shorter
<RaYmAn> Tassadar: hmm..well, android kernel must be getting it from somewhere.
<ogra-cb> from the GPT i guess
<Tassadar> it certainly must, but I don't wanna change ubuntu's kernel
<Tassadar> wait, I think I know..
<Tassadar> hm, no I dont
<RaYmAn> those partitions names are a bit of a mess across asus transformer devices. Some of them have wrong names by default , which may or may not get fixed during random OTA flashes. So don't expect that kind of detection to work outside of N7
<Tassadar> I thought I saw something like that in ueventd.*.rc files in boot image, but it must have been something else
<ogra-cb> hmpf
<ogra-cb> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/20121120.3/
<ogra-cb> but the bootimg file is missing :/
<ogra-cb> thats something i'll sort oout tomorrow morning though
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: trimmed that down significantly, now checking out what I can do w/ abootimg :)
<vanhoof> $(grep mmcblk0p /proc/partitions | sort -gr -k3 | awk 'NR == 1 {print $4}')
<vanhoof> now if I only had a device to test ;)
<ogra-cb_> abootimg -i /dev/mmcblk0p2 |grep cmdline
<ogra-cb_> that'll give you the current commandline
<ogra-cb_> abootimg -u /dev/mmcblk0p2 -c "cmdline=my shiny new commandline"
<ogra-cb_> that will set the new one
<ogra-cb_> dont use /proc/cmdline here, it has a ton of hardcoded bootloader things in it that you dont want in the bootimg
<ogra-cb_> anyway, eod ...
<ptl> anyone has the same experience?
<ptl> hi, I have just tried a few sound programs in ubuntu on nexus7 and none worked
<ptl> even gst123
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-21
<lilstevie> ptl, is sound working in general?
<ptl> lilstevie: no. The only sound I ever heard in nexus7 ubuntu was the sound or the changing volume
<ptl> and even then the volume always starts muted and I have to raise it up
<ptl> then, it doesn't work
<ptl> tried with the bare minimun... gst123, a console program that uses regular gstreamer
<ptl> first time: reboot
<ptl> second time: says it's playing. Does not produce any sound!
<lilstevie> ptl, you did read the thing that says sound only works after suspend/resume yes?
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: ah you're awake, just sent you some bits to check out
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: thats much easier btw versus what I sent over abootimg wise
<ptl> lilstevie: good call. I think I read that, but I forgot.
<dholbach> good morning
<ogra_> look, images ! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/20121121/
<ogra_> (not the slightest idea if anything works with them though)
<dholbach> ogra_, when are the images moving over to raring? ;-)
<ogra_> these are raring ones ;)
<dholbach> oh wow
<ogra_> they are unlikely to work yet, just downloading one to test
<dholbach> is this stock raring? or are there modifications which still need to get into the archive?
<ogra_> the nexus7 settings package
<dholbach> that's all? awesome
<dholbach> go go go!
<ogra_> but first of all i need to get oem-config to work
<ogra_> (it might already, cant say until i have tested one :) )
<ogra_> download will still take 45min or so
<dholbach> cool - let me know how it goes :)
<ogra_> will do
<ogra_> i will actually blog once they are usable :)
<ogra_> though i guess the nux patch is still missing
<ogra_> until thats there the desktop will be a mess
<ogra_> (but the installer part up to teh desktop should work at least)
<day> ogra_: is the ubuntu-arm branch officially supported?
<ogra_> ubuntu-arm branch ?
<ogra_> rmhf is an official arch if you mean that
<ogra_> *armhf
<ogra_> the nexus image is built from universe using a universe kernel ....
<day> ogra_: i guess i mixed things up quite a bit :P
<ogra_> so there is no official canonical commitment to security of the kernel etc ... i.e. its "community supported"
<day> ogra_: ty
<ogra_> we have officially supported arches like the panda, highbank (calxeda) and armadaxp (marvell)
<ogra_> btw panda ...
<ogra_> ppisati, what are your kernel plans for raring wrt panda ?
<ogra_> to support the GLES stuff we will still need the ton of patches
<ogra_> (unless that changed since quantal)
<ogra_> victorp, fyi http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/ (untested and likely not working yet)
<victorp> ogra_, \o/
<ogra_> victorp, no blogging yet ! :)
<victorp> does it mean that at least I can ask vanhoof to point his super installer to it ? :)
<ogra_> (not before we at least know the installer part works)
 * victorp puts down wp
<ogra_> :)
<ogra_> nothing in these images has been tested yet, its all new code so give me a bit to make sure it works
<victorp> ogra_, I know that you are getting the USB creator to work with this, but what does that actually mean for the user?
<ogra_> additionally the rootfs img is still to big
<victorp> ogra_, at least something is being spitted out! thanks
<ogra_> for the user it means that usb-creator pops up offering him an install as soon as he attaches a nexus7 in flash mode to a raring ubuntu PC
<ogra_> fotr pre-raring i guess chris should just go on maintaining the zenity installer
<ogra_> i doubt the changes to usb-creator will be easily backportable ( xnox may correct me :here ) )
<xnox> ogra_: in a ppa, why not =)
<ogra_> heh, k
<ppisati> ogra_: my hope was to fold the omap4 branch into master
<ppisati> ogra_: and import only: dvfs + patches to make pvr-omap work
<ogra_> ppisati, please talk to robclark if the GLES bits can workj with that
<ogra_> yeah
<ppisati> ogra_: i'll do
<dholbach> ogra_, the nux fix might be https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/nux/nux.depth-texture-detection-support/+merge/134729 (which hopefully lands soon)
<ogra_> its just important that these bits work as long as we go on to provide desktop images for pandas
<ppisati> robclark: ^
<ogra_> (i wouldnt mind dropping them though, but we need one reference platform and nexus is not fully supported)
<ppisati> robclark: we where wondering what it takes to make pvr-omap4 work with vanila upstream
<ppisati> robclark: do you have a bare minimum amount of patches that we need to take into account?
<ogra_> dholbach, yeah, thats the one
<lilstevie> dholbach, ogra_, will that land in quantal or raring?
<dholbach> lilstevie, I don't know - the folks in #ubuntu-unity should know though
<ogra_> well, definitely in raring
<ogra_> no idea if any backport SRUs are planned
<ogra_> (you could ask on the merge request)
<lilstevie> ogra_, ok, not a major thing, I think TheMuso and I decided we were going to build tf201 images with gnome anyway for the time being, it can wait until raring for unity I guess :p
<lilstevie> oh btw ogra_ have you tried using the brcmfmac firmware for the bcm4330 rather than the android one?
<ogra_> yes, i didnt try very hard though and couldnt get it to work
<lilstevie> hm ok
<ogra-cb_> yay, it boots and seems to unpack the tarball
 * ogra-cb_ waits in awe
<ogra-cb_> *twiddle thumbs*
<dholbach> ogra-cb_, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Wi8Fv0AJA4
<ogra-cb_> haha
<ogra-cb_> hmm, k, seems the unpacking finished ... no X yet though
<ogra-cb_> doesnt seem to come up :(
<ogra-cb_> sniff
<Orik> :c
<ogra-cb_> and rebooting gets me into an endless reboot loop
<ogra-cb_> hmm, k looks like thats the old plymouth issue
<ogra-cb_> whee !
<ogra-cb_> oem-config
<lilstevie> ogra-cb_, I find it odd that you have an issue with plymouth
<ogra-cb_> well, the bootloader sets console=none
<ogra-cb_> plymouth picks that up
<lilstevie> ah, I override that
<ogra-cb_> i cant
<ogra-cb_> it comes hardcoded from the bootloader
<ogra-cb_> we set a second console= arg, but plymouth only picks up the first
<lilstevie> you could hardcode the command line in the boot.img :p
<ogra-cb_> thats exactly what i do
<lilstevie> then the bootloader set cmdline should vanish 0.o
<ogra-cb_> the bootloader still prefixes it with its own stuff
<lilstevie> the hell
<ogra-cb_> k, so there is no touchscreen support at all, X comes up in portrait but beyond that it looks ok
<ogra-cb_> i'm nearly through oem-config ... using a kbd/mouse
<ogra-cb_> oh
<ogra-cb_> suddenly the touchscreen works
<ogra-cb_> completely inverted though
<ogra-cb_> yay
 * ogra-cb_ sees a desktop ... garbled unity elements indeed
<ogra-cb_> sigh
<ogra-cb_> corrupt filesystem
<ogra-cb_> ok, so most of this will be fixed by the settings package
 * ogra-cb_ re-flashes again
<diwic> Hi, I'm having a side project (fluidsynth) where it would be interesting to see if NEON optimisations would speed things up. Assuming those tests are successful, how do we enable those optimisations by default?
<diwic> I mean, we can't just compile with fpu=neon for the standard armhf build, can we?
 * lilstevie needs to stop procrastinating and finish his project for the tf201
<lilstevie> diwic, not all armv7 hardware includes NEON
<diwic> lilstevie, exactly, so what is the standard/recommended way of doing this?
<diwic> so NEON is used automatically where available, and fallback code otherwise
<ogra-cb_> diwic, there should be a way to do a runtime check
<ogra-cb_> so you can switch code paths at runtime if your code supports it
<ogra-cb_> alternatively you can build the binary twice and create a -neon binary (or package)
<diwic> ogra-cb_, hmm, that sounds interesting
<ogra-cb_> by default all armhf packages should not be neonized
<ogra-cb_> since there are still many a7 SoCs that dont support neon
<lilstevie> which is sad
<diwic> ogra-cb_, I was hoping there was a wiki page or something about how to best deal with this
<ogra-cb_> there might be a linaro page for it, not sure
<ogra-cb_> iirc the runtime selection had to do with using /proc/self/auxv
<diwic> hmm, the code for pulseaudio reads /proc/cpuinfo
<ogra-cb_> that might work as well
<ogra-cb_> just grepping fpr neon i guess
<diwic> but long story short, this is just something every new project has to invent the wheel again
<ogra-cb_> yeah, a bit annoying
<ogra-cb_> thats why i think there is some better linaro solution
<ogra-cb_> xnox, we shoould really look at the startyup time of ubiquty-dm ... not sure if it is so slow in non oem-config mode, but running oem-config i nearly sit a minute at a localhos login prompt before X even starts
<xnox> ogra-cb_: *sigh*
<ogra-cb_> it might be less odd if there is a splash
<xnox> ogra-cb_: do these comments mean you have an image with oem-config for me play around with?
<ogra-cb_> xnox, a broken one but yeah
<xnox> ogra-cb_: define broken =)
<xnox> a little, a lot, not enough?
<ogra-cb_> the tarball installer accidentially unmounts /root after unpacking
<ogra-cb_> which leaves you with a black screen
<ogra-cb_> rebooting at the point where you are sure it is done gets you into a normal boot though
<ogra-cb_> xnox, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra-cb_> grab both files
<xnox> ack
<ogra-cb_> edit the bootimg with abootimg to point to tty0 instead of tty1
<ogra-cb_> gunzip the img.gz
<ogra-cb_> fastboot erase boot
<ogra-cb_> fastboot erase userdata
<ogra-cb_> fastboot flash boot /path/to/*.bootimg
<ogra-cb_> fastboot -S 630M flash userdata /path/to/*.img
<ogra-cb_> thats how i flash here
<ogra-cb_> and after that: fastboot reboot
<ogra-cb_> oh, all of that needs sudo atm
<Tassadar> what does the "-S" param mean? Oo
<ogra-cb_> transfer in chunks
<ogra-cb_> xnox, note that the touchscreen is completely broken, you need kbd and mouse
<ogra-cb_> well, not broken but inverted
<ogra-cb_> fix for the tarball stuff is uploaded already
<ogra-cb_> next image wont have the issue anymore
<ogra-cb_> for the rest we need the default-settings package now
<xnox> ack.
<ogra-cb_> new image build running
<ppisati> do you know if there's a place where i can find a maverick armel image?
<ogra-cb_> oof
<ppisati> oof?
<ppisati> woof?
<ogra-cb_> ppisati, theoretically on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<ppisati> nope
<ogra-cb_> but that doesnt have any arm stuff it seems
<ppisati> doesn't arm maverick stuff
<ogra-cb_> so probably a cjwatson or infinity question
<ppisati> is there a script to recreate an image?
<ppisati> since the archives are still there
<ogra-cb_> well, there should also be images somewhere
<ogra-cb_> i'm pretty sure they havent been thrown away
<achiang> brendand: um, daniel *is* working on fixing the button1 bug
<ppisati> infinity: ^
<brendand> achiang, ok - but In Progress -> Confirmed is not a correct transition then
<ogra-cb_> achiang, well, he did set it from in progress to confirmed
<brendand> achiang, In Progress -> Confirmed says something like 'I was working on it, but I give up and can't figure it out'
<achiang> might be better to ask than to accuse
<brendand> it wasn't intended to sound accusatory, probably would have been better phrased as a question
<ppisati> ogra-cb_: ah! i found an obscrure mirror that still had it :)
<ogra-cb_> heh
<ogra-cb_> well, i know GrueMaster had a complete mirror carrying all arm images ever built
<ppisati> from Bangkok
<ogra-cb_> but he's gone
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: lol
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: /me curses
<achiang> brendand: ok, fair enough. it might be nice to follow up with daniel and explain that you were just asking him a question.
<ogra-cb_> vanhoof, heh
<brendand> achiang, ok followed up on the bug (hopefully politely :) )
<ogra-cb_> vanhoof, achiang .... in case you missed the backlog http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/
<achiang> brendand: thanks. :)
<ogra-cb_> not working yet, fixes are uploaded and a new build is running
<achiang> woo hoo!
<brendand> achiang, and apologies again. in my experience it's very common to see people misusing bug states - but i agree that there's no need to be blunt in response
<ogra-cb_> you can manually work around the issues though, xnox is just guineapiggin :)
<achiang> brendand: sure, no worries. i just didn't want to demotivate the guy who is fixing one of our hardest bugs. ;)
<achiang> ogra-cb_: so with that, i believe the nux bug is our only remaining issue
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: nice!
<ogra-cb_> achiang, well, i need to get to the settings, currently you pretty well notice that they are missing
<ogra-cb_> and it is still to big until we did the seed change
<ogra-cb_> so it wont work for everyone (fastboot -S works fine for me here)
<ogra-cb_> i would also like to look into rersizext2fs instead of having to produce a bunch of differently sized images
<achiang> brendand: now it's my turn to apologize to you. guess daniel *did* move on to other things :-/
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: +1 there
<xnox> ogra-cb_: is that image one size fits all?
<xnox> ogra-cb_: or which size is it currently for?
<ogra_> xnox, nope, currently its the smalles common denominator ...
<ogra_> 6G
<xnox> ack
<ogra_> we have two options, one is to provide three images ... and the other is to grow the rootfs on the fly
<ogra_> i fear the latter will not work properly though
<ogra_> by experience i had with the fastboot ext4 version
<Tassadar> what about providing just update.zip for recovery?
<ogra_> feel free to work on something like that
<ogra_> for raring the plan is to just to replicate what we did in quantal and improve that ... there are no plans to develop new image types from scratch in the ubuntu infrastructure atm
<Tassadar> it should be simple, just erase everything and extract boot.img and rootfs.tar.gz
<ogra_> well, the files are there now :)
<ogra_> feel free to play with them
<Tassadar> I think I'll do that
<ogra_> (though probably wait for the next build, so that you at least get through into the installer)
<ogra_> that one *should* get you into oem-config
<Tassadar> I have to make something so that my multi-boot thing can edit the update-initramfs files
<ogra_> ugh
<ogra_> that sounds very ugly
<Tassadar> yeah)
<Tassadar> but well, I don't really feel like distributing modified ubuntu image
<ogra_> do you know that there is initiative for getting grub running under arm ?
<ogra_> in linaro
<Tassadar> whau
<ogra_> that will just get ou multiboot for free
<ogra_> *you
<Tassadar> that sounds...complicated to do Oo
<ogra_> as complicated as on x86 :)
<Tassadar> well, on hard drive you can mess with partitions
<ogra_> well, you dont need to mess with them
<Tassadar> I need to separate OS-es somehow
<ogra_> no, you just need to be able to switch between boot images
<ogra_> the only issue that leaves is that boith OSes want to upgrade the kernel in the same place if it comes to that
<ogra_> and thats something thats not easily fixable ... but you will hit that issue in all variants of dial booting
<Tassadar> hmm, still seeems a bit complicated to do
<ogra_> which is why i suggest since day one to put the ubuntu bootimg into recovery and be done
<Tassadar> switch between boot images == flash new ones?
<ogra_> no
<ogra_> just switch
<Tassadar> so...they, like, wanna change the bootloader?
<ogra_> they update mmcblk0p2 if a new kernel shows up (or in case of ubuntu even if a package that ships initramfs bits gets ionstalled)
<RaYmAn> ogra_: kexec or similar? :P Sadly, that's the most promising option atm..You can't replace bootloader, even if you had a working u-boot.
<Tassadar> hmm
<Tassadar> I still dont really get how they switch between kernels
<ogra_> RaYmAn, either kexec or just use what the bootloader offers already (keep android in boot and flash ubuntu to recovery)
<Tassadar> like, where is the grub stored?
<RaYmAn> ther'es no..grub
<ogra_> the grub would be your bootimg
<RaYmAn> ogra_: yeah..but then you lose recovery :) though, not much of an issue with fastboot available
<ogra_> the bootloader would chainload it
<ogra_> RaYmAn, right
<ogra_> it is the price you have to pay for dual boot
<RaYmAn> indeed. It's such a pity they locked down bootloader changes.
<ogra_> ask the linaro guys about details for grub on arm :)
<Tassadar> anyway, it's not like I'll stop now, when it's already working, I am just working on the UI and installation process
 * ogra_ only heard of it third hand, i havent seen it or anything
<Tassadar> it's a pitty I can't get kexec working, though :/
<ogra_> well, then you would still have the issue that an android kernel update would overwrite it
<Tassadar> custom kernels have "AnyKernel" installer, which changes only kernel (and leaves ramdisk as-is), and if you mean OTAs, well, then the user will have to go to recovery and select "inject boot.img"
<RaYmAn> Tassadar: look at kexec-hardboot
<RaYmAn> that'll definitely work. (I have it working on my TF201)
<RaYmAn> It puts some requirements on the 'target' kernel, but it's minor.
<Tassadar> yes, I did, and I got stuck on "how the hell should I reboot tegra3 via watchdog"
<RaYmAn> you don't need to use watchdog to do it
<ogra_> watchdog is disabled in ubuntu kernels iirc
<ogra_> caused suspend issues
<xnox> I am simply getting Google white logo =/
<xnox> with the unlocked padlock
<vagabon> hi all, I'm trying to install ubunutu on a N7. I used the ubuntu installer and it installed fine. But now I'm wondering if wifi is supposed to work ?
<ogra_> xnox, hmm, that doesnt sound like you flashed bootimg properly
<Tassadar> vagabon: yes, it is
<Tassadar> works for me
<Tassadar> well..using one of the ooold images)
<vagabon> Tassadar: hmm how am I supposed to enter the key ?
<ogra_> vagabon, with the keyboard
<ogra_> that pops up on your screen
<vagabon> hmm it doesn't for me
<Tassadar> try reboot
<vagabon> ok
<ogra_> it should as soon as the focus goes into the text input field
<Tassadar> it glitches sometimes
<RaYmAn> Tassadar: volatile u32* reg = (u32*)(0x7000E400); reg |= 0x10; - that should reboot instantly (even from within android or linux)
<Tassadar> okay, I'll look to that again once I finish this, thanks
<ogra_> RaYmAn, instantly as in ... it will take care for syncing your open files etc and flush the memory to disk and properly unmount it ? or instantly like pulling out AC and battery at the same time ?
<RaYmAn> ogra_: instantly as in, instantly.. The idea is that you execute it in the kexec shutdown sequency, so only once it's already almost turned off
<Tassadar> pulling the battery I guess)
<RaYmAn> it's the same effect as if the watchdog timed out
<ogra_> ah
<RaYmAn> it resets the main clock controller iirc
<Tassadar> Oo
<RaYmAn> Tassadar: my kexechardboot for n7 is here: https://github.com/EnJens/kernel_tf201_stock/tree/android-tegra-nv-3.1-kexec
<Tassadar> heh
<RaYmAn> err
<RaYmAn> not n7
<RaYmAn> tf201
<Tassadar> I was just writing "could you send me a link..." :D
<Tassadar> because all I could find was hardboot for ...atrix I think
<vagabon> otherwise can I add a static config file in the rootfs somewhere so I can init the wifi connection ?
<ogra_> vagabon, you can use /etc7network/interfaces
<ogra_> vagabon, http://wiki.debian.org/WiFi/HowToUse#WPA-PSK_and_WPA2-PSK
<ogra_> the question is how you will access the rootfs :)
<vagabon> unpack it on my host, hack it, repack, reflash... I gues
<vagabon> ubuntu installer seems to download the images from somewhere
<ogra_> well, wifi works for all of us
<ogra_> there are plenty of nexus7 with ubuntu out in the wild and we havent had a single bug report yet
<vagabon> ok I'm reflashing the images and give it a new test
<ogra_> repacking is quite a task
<vagabon> ogra_: does Network manager handle the wireless connection?
<ogra_> yes
<Tassadar> hmm, is it possible to just add some files into that tgz file, or do I have to unpack it and then pack again?
<ogra_> you might be able to add
<ogra_> not sure
<Tassadar> hmm I hope I will
<Tassadar> it's like 2 files only
<ogra_> as long as you use the same optiuons that were used for tarring it up it should all be fine
<vagabon> ogra_: cool this time the virtual kb pop up :)
<ogra_> ah, thats how it sould be :)
<vagabon> ogra_: does a sshd is running on the tablet ?
<vagabon> ogra_: is a sshd  running on the tablet ?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<vagabon> why not install it by default ?
<ogra_> we used to have it preinstalled, but during UDS there were some 100s of devices around, all using our image with the same user and password
<ogra_> so that wouldnt have been clever
<ogra_> and after all its just an apt-get away :)
<vagabon> using a virtual kb is a PITA :)
<ogra_> well, i used the nexus7 for three weeks as my main machine while developing the image
<ogra_> you get used to it after a while
<Tassadar> by the way, I didn't find default root password mentioned anywhere on the nexus 7 wiki
<ogra_> its annoying in the beginning, i agree :)
<vagabon> you're more skilled than I am :)
<Tassadar> and, not even the "ubuntu" password, for that matter)
<ogra_> Tassadar, thats because there is none ... its ubuntu
<vagabon> entering a WPA key is just a nightmare for me
<ogra_> the ubuntu password is ubuntu and i'm sure it at least was once mentioned on the wiki
<vagabon> just out of curiosity, is the virtual kbd part of unity ?
<xnox> vagabon: package onboard
<xnox> it's part of ubuntu a11y packages =)
<Tassadar> RaYmAn: when calling the kexec userspace tool, what parameters do I have to load? I mean it allows to specify ramdisk and command line, what if I specify none of these?
<Tassadar> will it you ramdisk and cmd line from current kernel?
<RaYmAn> not afaik
<RaYmAn> I assume you use the patched kexec tool, right?
<Tassadar> yeah
<vagabon> xnox: which one ?
<vagabon> a11y ?
<xnox> vagabon: $ apt-get install onboard
<vagabon> ok thanks
<vagabon> xnox: actually I'm wondering how the kbd is started automagically...
<ogra_> it detects input field focus
<ogra_> as soon as an input fiel is focused, it will pop up
<ogra_> i think it asks the window manager
<xnox> vagabon: it has been around for a while as our on-screen keyboard as accessibility feature for those who cannot use a regular keyboard.
<vagabon> xnox: ok, but I'm just starting to discover ubuntu.
<vagabon> xnox: does that mean that the package should work with any DEs ?
<xnox> yes.
<ogra_> yes
<vagabon> cool
<vagabon> I'will try to use it here (xfce4)
<xnox> vagabon: the same way cursor | flashes when you need to input text =))))))
<xnox> I am not having joy with the daily: either I am dropped into initramfs shell or it doesn't boot.
<ogra-cb_> xnox, did you see it unpacking the tarball ?
<xnox> nope
<ogra-cb_> hmm, that sounds very wrong
<ogra-cb_> it definitely did that here
<ogra-cb_> did you do the fastboot erase steps before flashing ?
<ogra-cb_> it should clear the screen and then start verifying the tarball structure ... after that it will unpack and tell you that it takes a few min
<xnox> yeap
<Neko> rsalveti, nudge? have any idea on why I might get some XPutImage BadMatch running glmark2?
<xnox> i am getting mounting /dev/mmcblk0p9 on /root failed: Invalid argument
<ogra-cb_> the next step was broken for me ... but up to there everything worked as expected
<xnox> but the tarball unpack was not shown....
<ogra-cb_> right, thats the broken step
<vagabon> xnox: the kbd doesn't pop up when the application search input field is selected
<ogra-cb_> xnox,  the quantal image worked for you, right ?
<xnox> ogra-cb_: yeah.
<ogra-cb_> vagabon, yep, known bug
<xnox> vagabon: is onboard running in the background?
<xnox> ah, known bug. ok.
<vagabon> ok
<Tassadar> by the way, what will you use to determine the /data partition in tarball-installer?
<ogra-cb_> you can go to the onboard settings and switch on "show a floating button"
<vagabon> then where can I find a terminal launcher ?
<ogra-cb_> then you can force it on if you need it
<ogra-cb_> even if the input field detection doesnt work
<ogra-cb_> vagabon, press ctrl+alt+t
<vagabon> cool
<ogra-cb_> xnox, so i guess you should wait for the next build
<xnox> =/
<xnox> ack
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: should it fail?
<ogra-cb_> theoretically that shoudl fix the mount issues ... but i'm not really sure whats going on there if you dont see it unpack
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: sounds similar to what we saw using -S before if not
<ogra-cb_> vanhoof, oh, hmm
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: I believe some folks saw that on 16gb n7's
<ogra-cb_> xnox, you could trz without the -S option
<Tassadar> xnox: which nexus 7 do you have? I mean wifi/3g 8/16/32gb?
<vanhoof> and we yanked -S out of the installer
<ogra-cb_> vanhoof, i know
<ogra-cb_> but the current image is 750M
<vanhoof> ah
<xnox> i have 16G and without -S it doesn't flash.
<ogra-cb_> wont work without -S until the ubuntu seeds have been split
<ogra-cb_> yeah, it exhausts the ram
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: im trying on a 8gb now
<xnox> blimey, the vol up/down in the bootloader have shutdown option.
<ogra-cb_> my 8G here worked fine with -S
<xnox> \0/
 * xnox was stuck in restart loop for a second here.
<ogra-cb_> heh
<ogra-cb_> getting it started up is sometimes a pain
<ogra-cb_> after such a loop
<RaYmAn> ogra-cb_: cat ubuntu.img|adb shell dd of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p10 while in recovery? ;)
<RaYmAn> poor mans fastboot, heh.
<ogra-cb_> no adb :P
<RaYmAn> darn
<ogra-cb_> we discussed that in advance :) neither update.zip nor any adb way are an option for the official images
<Tassadar> and it's event funnier when you accidentally press volUp when holding power-up)
<RaYmAn> fastboot boot an image that sets up mmcblk0p10 as UMS?
<ogra-cb_> well, fix -S woudl eb the best option
<ogra-cb_> *be
<RaYmAn> I suppose
<ogra-cb_> or alternatively just dont use oversized images as we do atm :)
<ogra-cb_> i was actually pondering to use bzip2 for the tarball
<ogra-cb_> but that will break rsync/zsync abilities
<RaYmAn> wouldn't a fastboot boot'ed image work for offline resizing after write? I'm not sure how much actual data is in the .img
<ogra-cb_> 3-4G
<ogra-cb_> iirc
<RaYmAn> ah, nevermind then
<ogra-cb_> ah, i lied
<ogra-cb_> 2-3G actually
<ogra-cb_> the pint with resizing is that when i tried any of the ext2fs tools in the past it resulted in an unbootable corrupt fs
<ogra-cb_> fastboot does anything to the ext4
<ogra-cb_> else a simple resizext2fs would do
<RaYmAn> have you tried doing it iwth an ext3 image?
<ogra-cb_> i havent even tried it with ext4 yet :)
<ogra-cb_> i'll get to that next
<ogra-cb_> i know that a mkfs.ext4 definitely produces something the kernel cant boot
<RaYmAn> the nvidia bootloaders support for ext4 has been...spotty at best
<ogra-cb_> its the kernel
<ogra-cb_> the bootloader is long gone at that point
<ogra-cb_> i'm usually operating from an initrd shell when trying such stuff
<RaYmAn> hm
<RaYmAn> so what you're saying is that if you do mkfs.ext4 on a device, it refuses to mount it after reboot?
<ogra-cb_> it mounts redonly and there is no way to get it properly out of that state
<RaYmAn> peculiar
<ogra-cb_> you can force it into RW but it will always be recognized as having errors on boot
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: what size are you specifying for -S, /me finally finished download
<ogra-cb_> i took 630M iirc
<ogra-cb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1375201/
<vanhoof> cool, yeah didnt have scrollback just wanted to confirm
<vanhoof> rebooting now :)
<ogra-cb_> it will fail with a black screen after untarring, a reboot makes it work though
<ogra-cb_> at least that worked for me
<vanhoof> cool, determining structure now
<ogra-cb_> yeah, thats definitely further than xnox got
<ogra-cb_> i actually wonder if we can drop the structure check now
<ogra-cb_> it takes a lot of time and we dont have any subdirs in the official tarballs ... so there is nothing to strip
 * vanhoof waits
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: flashed, then dumped me to busybox after a few mount errors
<ogra-cb_> great, a reboot should get you onto oem-config
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: rebooted, not it looks like its attempting to boot but rebooting itself when it looks like plymouth would kick in
<ogra-cb_> oh, k
<ogra-cb_> well, i changed the cmdline to point to tty0 instead of tty1
<ogra-cb_> that helped here
<ogra-cb_> (for console= that is)
<vanhoof> in the boot.img thats on the daily page?
 * vanhoof checks
<ogra-cb_> the next image will have that and an umount fix
<vanhoof> ah lemme try that, im still tty1 here
<ogra-cb_> i used the bootimg modified, added a break=bottom, chrooted into the rootfs and updated the initrd from there
<Haffe> Hi, I am looking to buy an arm system to turn into a PVR. Can I get a usb DVB-T2stick to work in ubuntu under ARM?
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: I should read sooner ;)
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: just updated boot.img, flashed that and reflashed userdata ;)
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: now I wish I was in CPH and got that screen from ya w/ all this fun as of late :)
<ogra-cb_> heh
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: much further!
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: in oem-config now, although with a heavily distorted background
<ogra-cb_> yeah, thats not arm specific i think
<ogra-cb_> i saw an x86 bug about that yesterday or so
<Tassadar> chmm
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: and portrait by default which comes with its own fun but the update to tty0 got me running, though no actual splash
<Tassadar> RaYmAn: I applied the kexec-harboot patches, tried to do "kexec --load-harboot /tmp/zImage --mem-min=0x50000000 && kexec -e"
<Tassadar> but it just reboots
<RaYmAn> I assume the flashed image on boot partition has the patches?
<RaYmAn> and that the target kernel /tmp/zImage at least has the decompressor patches?
<Tassadar> wait, I used fastboot boot
 * Tassadar slaps Tassadar
<RaYmAn> it needs to be on flash, because the whole point of hardboot is that it does a full reset, then kernel detects a kexec kernel in memory and jumps to that :P
<Tassadar> doesnt it use the kernel from recovery?
<Tassadar> hm, now it's stuck on the google logo, let's see what ramconsole says
<Tassadar> [  121.854978] Starting new kernel
<Tassadar> [  121.855128] Bye!
<Tassadar> well, that's disappointing)
<RaYmAn> Tassadar: the value for min-memory can be quite important..I think i used 0xa0000000 or similar
<Tassadar> honestly, I have no idea what does it mean, so..)
<ogra-cb_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/20121121.1/
<ogra-cb_> next round
<ogra-cb_> vanhoof, ^^^
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: heh
 * vanhoof grabs
<ogra-cb_> that should get you completely through to oem-config
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: cool, i'll give it a spin
<ogra-cb_> and indeed the rootfs is now zsyncable
<ogra-cb_> that should speed up downloading a lot
<RaYmAn> Tassadar: stuck on logo is progress though :P
<Tassadar> it definitely is, but I also have no debug info :/
<Tassadar> ..and I really wonder what is it doing, it does not even open the ramconsole
<mahmoh> robher: ping, what's ripal's nick?
<Tassadar> RaYmAn: does normal kexec work on TF201? I mean, on nexus7, it does not even restart the device
<Tassadar> woot
<Tassadar> its bootin
 * Tassadar waits for adb
<Tassadar> ..but it is the same kernel
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: looks good
<vanhoof> ogra-cb_: flashed booted right up to oem-config
 * achiang makes an upload of unity-6.12.0 to staging ppa
<achiang> hope it doesn't FTBFS
<infinity> achiang: After the issues you had with diffs to tarballs, I'm thinking that's not actually very 6.12 at all. :P
<achiang> infinity: it's ... "something"
<achiang> probably closer to 7.0 than anything else
<achiang> oh, but... i heard it might FTBFS on armhf
<achiang> le sigh
 * achiang cries. FTBFS due to bamf API change
<lilstevie> tassadar_, you should keep an eye on mem-min, that is the minimum memory that it uses to put the zImage and initrd in. I know with the tf201 0x50000000 is outside of real memory so wouldn't work
<tassadar_> lilstevie: can I somehow find out the memory layout of nexus7? Like, at least what is the "end" address?
<tassadar_> aah, cat /proc/iomem i believe :ú
<lilstevie> tassadar_, iomem, but also one of the very first things dmesg will should you is a basic mem map :p
<tassadar_> and the kexec should load the kernel and initrd somewhere to system ram, preferably outside kernel, yes?
<lilstevie> well of course, what good would it be loading into the kernel :p
<tassadar_> hmm, I think I also have to change the hardboot page address, now it is in framebuffer
<lilstevie> hah yes you probably will
<lilstevie> I know in the first revision RaYmAn accidentally put it in the framebuffer
<tassadar_> yes, well, the second put it precisely into nexus 7's frambuffer :D
<lilstevie> heh
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-22
<tassadar_> no, still freezes
<tassadar_> I think there is something wrong with "void machine_kexec()", because normal kexec does not even reboot the device
<lilstevie> did you have a look at the patches
<tassadar_> yes, on tf2, RaYmAn removed several calls from that method, because they caused tegra3 to freeze
<lilstevie> there was one to remove an extra flush_cache_all()
<tassadar_> *tf201
<lilstevie> https://github.com/EnJens/kernel_tf201_stock/commit/6e5043854b55a8552d35d56ed9de414d095cd4d6
<tassadar_> yes, I removed those
<lilstevie> the outer_inv_all too?
<tassadar_> yes
<lilstevie> spam printks through there
<lilstevie> thats what we did to figure out exactly where it froze
<tassadar_> klog does not get disabled somewhere there?
<lilstevie> afaik it isn't until the very last step
<tassadar_> oh my god)
<tassadar_> I have already done that, but thought klog just gets disabled
<tassadar_> but I don't really remember where was the last printk, have to try that again)
<lilstevie> the other thing you can do is write to a specific register to force a reboot, move it up one spot each time it works until it fails
<tassadar_> last printk which gets into klog is before cpu_proc_fin();
<lilstevie> hm
<tassadar_> well, let's try to comment it out I guess)
<tassadar_> chm
<tassadar_> no change, still freezes
<tassadar_> maybe it does not even boot anything
<tassadar_> the ramdisk console is not touched, there is still output from the kernel in which I did the kexec -e in there
<lilstevie> tassadar_, pastebin machine_kexec?
<tassadar_> http://pastebin.com/Zea4zUsp
<lilstevie> and the last thing you get is exec8?
<lilstevie> well I would expect that anyway
<tassadar_> that's right
<lilstevie> odd
<lilstevie> if you get to that point it should just work
<lilstevie> I just looked through the code
<tassadar_> Im gonna try to mess with --mem-min
<lilstevie> yeah
<lilstevie> mem-min was a pain from memory
<lilstevie> actually
<tassadar_> does it require any other parametrs?
<lilstevie> from memory I had similar results until I came across where I am
<tassadar_> like ramdisk or something
<lilstevie> um
<lilstevie> well I have it doing commandline zimage ramdisk mem-min
<lilstevie> then kexec -e
<tassadar_> there is no command line in nexus 7's boot image anyway
<lilstevie> cause it is bootloader set
<lilstevie> but that isn't the point
<lilstevie> with the atags patch you need to set it
<lilstevie> even if your --commandline=`cat /proc/cmdline`
<tassadar_> now it rebooted
<tassadar_> yeaaah
<tassadar_> it works!
<tassadar_> it just does not have initrd
<tassadar_> so it reboots
<tassadar_> I'll put one there
<tassadar_> ./kexec --load-hardboot ./zImage --command-line="$(cat /proc/cmdline)" --mem-min=0xA0000000 --initrd=./rd.img
<tassadar_> nice, thank you :)
<tassadar_> shell@android:/ $ cat /proc/version
<tassadar_> Linux version 3.1.10kexec4test-gba0df58-dirty (tassadar@nymeria) (gcc version 4.6.x-google 20120106 (prerelease) (GCC) ) #18 SMP PREEMPT Thu Nov 22 01:01:55 CET 2012
<lilstevie> there we go
 * lilstevie goes back to trying to write his boot manager
<tassadar_> one last thing - it uses kernel from recovery, right?
<lilstevie> uh? what?
<tassadar_> https://github.com/EnJens/kernel_tf201_stock/commit/e443f15cd73232b78827dc108c1d2ffbd5bc1fb1#L8R1546
<lilstevie> that must be some left over from the original code, you cannot boot to recovery from kernel space (requires some userspace stuff first)
<lilstevie> but it all depends on what kernel you put in boot,
<tassadar_> kernel in boot must always have these patches, the one which is kexecd' does not, correct?
<lilstevie> I put the kexec kernel in boot because I want to go directly to the boot menu, not have to get to recovery to select
<lilstevie> huh
<lilstevie> the patches to the decompressor and the patches to do the hardboot kexec are all intertwined
<tassadar_> so both must be patched, well, that is not good :/
<lilstevie> oh wait I see what you mean
<lilstevie> yes, you require 2 patches to the kexec guest kernel
<lilstevie> the decompressor optimization patch (otherwise boots take anywhere from 30seconds to 10 minutes) and the atags patch, otherwise the guest kernel just ends up with the initrd and cmdline of the kexec host kernel
<lilstevie> RaYmAn did say that way back when you started looking
<rafase282> Hello everyone
<rafase282> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on my pogoplug pro. Is anyone familiar with it?
<lilstevie> pogoplug pro is armv6, ubuntu does not support armv6 processors
<rafase282> Would debian do it then?
<lilstevie> maybe
<lilstevie> I saw something on the archlinux wiki which makes commenting on that rather difficult to know
<lilstevie> rafase282, there does appear to be a third party project that got debian running on it though, just google around
<rafase282> yeah I'm googling it around, I'm not a fan of archlinux I prefer ubuntu but i was told it does not support arm6
<tassadar_> hm, I should go to bed, it's 3am here
<tassadar_> so, thanks for help and good night
<dholbach> good morning
<fmoreau> hi all. I'm trying to use the kernel shipped by the ubuntu-n7-installer but with my own chroot (debian based). So far I've got a login prompt but the wifi connection failed. I can see from NM's log "unable to read permanent MAC address..." which seems suspicious. Could anybody give me an hint to make the wifi work ?
<lilstevie> fmoreau, you need the wifi firmware
<fmoreau> lilstevie: well I already took from ubuntu rootfs the /lib/firmware directory
<lilstevie> and the modules?
<fmoreau> sure
<fmoreau> the driver seems to load fine but it fails to read the permanent MAC address
<fmoreau> lilstevie: do you know where I can find the kernel source code ?
<lilstevie> google
<infinity> fmoreau: The linux-nexus7 source package or, as lilstevie says, Google.
<ogra_> fmoreau, you need /etc/nvram.txt too
<infinity> Which is the most awfully generic name ever.
<ogra_> or /lib/firmware/nvram.txt, not sure where it lives atm
<infinity> Why is that named that? :P
<ogra_> ask broadcom
<infinity> ogra_: Is there a hardcoded reference to that in the binary blobs? :/
<ogra_> not sure, might be that you can just change it in the module code
<infinity> If so, that might be pleasant.
<ogra_> i nerver really bothered beyond getting the wlan to work :)
<fmoreau> ogra_: thanks a lot for your usefull suggestion, we'll try it in a couple of minutes.
<fmoreau> s/we/I
<infinity> ogra_: Say, if you have any dev boards to sacrifice, can you break one in half and do a dance around it for me?
<ogra_> heh
<ogra_> what did you do that deserves this ?
<infinity> ogra_: Or some sort of voodoo to promise eglibc will build on the second try, cause I'm not doing another upload just to disable one intermittently-sad testcase. >:(
<infinity> Stupid Pandas.
<ogra_> oh man
<infinity> The test passed on the previous 4 uploads, and passed here, so I can only hope it passes on give-back of the current upload.
<infinity> Cause there's no reason it should be regressing other than "a Panda was having a bad day".
<ogra_> as usual
<ogra_> its really time they get replaced
<hrw> andale board?
<infinity> Though, I guess I shouldn't be too surprised that a test called "tst-cpuclock2" occasionally fails on an SoC that does aggressive frequency scaling to avoid exploding.
<ogra_> where do we stand wrt highbank buildds ?
<infinity> ogra_: Supply issues.
<ogra_> any changes?
<ogra_> ah
<infinity> hrw: We really don't want to replace dev boards with dev boards, we're trying to get real server kit that's actually manageable.
<infinity> hrw: Besides, replacing dev boards we actively support with ones we don't isn't clever either.  That essentially jacks up the cost of the endeavor by the salary of half a kernel engineer for a year or two.
<hrw> infinity: sure, but when those will be finally somewhere else then in news articles...
<infinity> Also, this particular issue wouldn't be better on andale, or any other dev board.
<ogra_> we should just go with arm64 in qemu :P
<infinity> All ARM SoCs aggressively frequency scale to avoid overheating.
<infinity> The solution is to glue heatsinks to them. :P
<infinity> ogra_: qemu can't do arm64.
<ogra_> it will at some point :)
<hrw> I heard rumours that panda5 will come with DIY heatsink set
<ogra_> lol
<suihkulokki> infinity: not all, just the fast ones :P
<infinity> suihkulokki: Okay, fair.  All the ones I'd use as buildds. :)
<hrw> and info: "if you run TI kernel, it will work. if mainline then put heatsink until we merge whole PM stuff"
<infinity> hrw: Yeah, the 4460 has similar caveats (but didn't come with a heatsink)
<infinity> hrw: Still, people using these boards at 100% load (like buildds) should put heatsinks on, or you're not actually getting full clock all the time.
<hrw> after playing with Archos tablet (with 4430 and 512MB ram) I prefer to avoid omap4 line
<infinity> Maybe I should mail a bag of heatsinks to London and have someone glue one on each Panda.
<ogra_> you think they dont have heatsinks in the UK ?
<ogra_> or are canadian ones just colder ?
<infinity> ogra_: I think we don't have a datacenter engineer to go shopping and faff about, so the more work I do in advance, the easier it is to convince a sysadmin to wander down and stick them on. :P
<ogra_> heh, k
<infinity> (Plus, for just about anything except teabags, shopping in North America and shipping it to the UK is always cheaper than shopping in the UK)
<hrw> not always
<infinity> Well, no.  Not always.  But very often.
<infinity> Probably not for 5$ crap heatsinks.
<infinity> Unless one shipped by boat.
<infinity> Or heatsink mule.
<infinity> "Why are those heatsinks in a condom?"
<ogra_> uuuh
<suihkulokki> I really didn't want to imagine that
<suihkulokki> :P
<infinity> ogra_: Drug mules?  Condoms full of heroin in various body cavities?  Nevermind. :P
 * ogra_ shudders ... now i regret that i just uploaded the microSD content of my mx6 for you :P
<infinity> ogra_: Are you imagining jagged heatsinks in uncomfy places?
<ogra_> hmm, well, "am still uploading" .... i shoudl upgrade to more than 2Mbit
<ogra_> i'm trying not to
<ogra_> lalalala
<suihkulokki> and yes, pandas fit a heatsink fine: https://plus.google.com/101339419642360856354/posts/FUzUk5U4kJe
<ogra_> infinity, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/mx6/mmcblk0p1.img needs to be dd'ed to the start of the micro SD, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/mx6/mmcblk0p2.tgz needs to go onto a vfat partition in the card, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/mx6/ubuntu-precise-imx6-sabre-77f462e.tar.gz is a snapshot of the source tree from kernel.ubuntu.com
<infinity> ogra_: Cool.  And it boots from the micro or the big slot?
<victorp> ogra_ ping
<victorp> I am trying to assign https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1065644 to someone relevant, is this something foundations should be looking at?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1065644 in ubuntu-nexus7 "plymouth causes a hard reset of the nexus" [Critical,Confirmed]
<lilstevie> infinity, that is a horrible mental picture
<lilstevie> :/
<infinity> lilstevie: You're welcome.
<lilstevie> I think I am going to go afk for a little bit
<lilstevie> to vomit
<lilstevie> :p
<ogra-cb__> victorp, take me
<victorp> ogra-cb__, ? do you mean pick me?
<ogra-cb__> infinity, micro
<infinity> I think I may join lilstevie...
<ogra-cb__> victorp, err, yes
<victorp> lol
<lilstevie> that is a scary though
<lilstevie> t
<victorp> ogra-cb__, do you get this bug in your system at all? I dont
<victorp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/884041
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 884041 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Screen brightness not adjusted when switching from AC to battery" [High,Confirmed]
<victorp> as in, it does dim
<ogra-cb__> it didnt dim for me i think
<fmoreau> ogra_: unfortunatly I already have nvram.txt because its located in /lib/firmware which I have copied earlier ..
<ogra-cb__> my device is currently slightly borked due to running raring
<ogra-cb__> so its hard to compare
<ogra-cb__> fmoreau, well, i would actually rather blame userspace anyway, what are you using to manage the device ?
<fmoreau> ogra-cb__: network-manager. The thing is that the error seems to be related to the driver which can't read the MAC address (that's what suggest the error from the kernel logs)
<ogra-cb__> that message is normal i think
<ogra-cb__> infinity, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376788/ does that look sane (i know i'll mess it up again so please look twice :) )
<fmoreau> ogra-cb__: I can read this for example : dhd_preinit_ioctls: can't get MAC address, error=-5
<infinity> ogra-cb__: Should do, but please group it with the other ubuntu-preinstalled instead of hiding lubuntu in the middle. :P
<ogra-cb__> k, i'll move it one up
<fmoreau> ogra-cb__: do you think it could be related to wpasupplicant which is version 0.7.3 in my rootfs wherease version 1.0 on ubuntu one ?
<ogra-cb__> yeah, something liek that
<fmoreau> ok
<fmoreau> will try to update that package
<ogra-cb__> if you copied kernel, modules and firmware, there shouldnt be any reason that the kernel side doesnt work
<fmoreau> ogra-cb__: that's what I'm thinking to
<fmoreau> +o
<fmoreau> but since the driver showed some errors... I was tempted to think that the driver was the culprit
<ogra-cb__> well, i remember seeing some MAC related warnings
<ogra-cb__> my device is currently unbootable and i'm waiting for a nnew image
<ogra-cb__> once i booted that i'll check dmesg
<fmoreau> thanks :)
<fmoreau> but actually I dumped the dmesg after booting the ubuntu image
<fmoreau> and there're much less errors than what I'm getting
<ogra-cb__> hmm, k
<fmoreau> this one is an example: dhd_preinit_ioctls: can't get MAC address, error=-5
<fmoreau> ogra-cb__: BTW can the userspace be in armv7l whereas the kernel is build in armv7hl ?
<xranby> fmoreau: yes,    because there is no "armhf" kernel   the kernel is the same for amrel and armhf
<ogra-cb__> should theoretically work
<fmoreau> ok thanks both
<fmoreau> ogra-cb: same after updating wpasupplicant :(
<fmoreau> ogra-cb: do you think that could be related to initrd ? I actually don't use it.
<ogra-cb> not really
<ogra-cb> the wlan driver is builtin iirc
<ogra-cb> so onlz having the firmware in the right place counts
<fmoreau> can't flashboot dump the 'userdata' partition so I can retrieve some dumped files on my host ?
<ogra-cb> sadly it only works in one direction
<ogra-cb> there aare the nandroid backup tools
<ogra-cb> ogra@nexus7:~$ cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<ogra-cb> Ubuntu Raring Ringtail (development branch) - armhf (20121122-11:16)
<ogra-cb> ogra@nexus7:~$
<ogra-cb> yay
 * ogra-cb makes a checkmark on bug 1080747
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080747 in livecd-rootfs (Ubuntu Raring) "Set a build stamp for pre-installed images" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1080747
<fmoreau> ogra-cb: sad that could be really usefull sometimes
<ogra-cb> yes, i would love to eb abe to create a backup during installlation that you can play back to the device
<fmoreau> ogra-cb: do you know which wpa_supplicant's driver should I use ?
<fmoreau> wext I guess
<lilstevie> ogra-cb, are the drivers in the nvidia-tegra3 package the original r16 ones, or the r16.2 ones?
<fmoreau> ogra-cb: where can I find the source package of wpa_supplicant used on the ubuntu image ?
<janimo> ogra-cb, are the raring images installable and usable? I just saw they are on cdimage :)
<janimo> fmoreau, apt-get source wpasupplicant or do you want something else?
<fmoreau> I'd like to retrieve it from the web instead.
<fmoreau> http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/raring/wpasupplicant
<janimo> fmoreau,  I usually look at LP for that for example https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wpasupplicant
<janimo> there you have links to all versions
<ogra-cb> lilstevie, something inbetween, i got them as pre-release weeks before they showed up on developer.nvidia.com
<lilstevie> ogra-cb, ah ok
<ogra-cb> janimo, kind of ... still weeding out some bugs with the traball installer and the default settings are still missing (you need a kbd/mouse atm)
<ogra-cb> janimo, and it only works for people that can use -S with fastboot
<ogra-cb> (doesnt work on all devices)
<ogra-cb> janimo, beyond that yes, i just did an install
<ogra-cb> (using http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/)
<ogra-cb> janimo, daily builds are running at 13:32 UTC every day now ... next image should show up at 15:30 UTC or so
<ogra-cb> (if i didnt mess it up at least)
<ogra-cb> sigh, so using resize2fs on the nexus rootfs makes the sys tem go into a reboot loop
<ogra-cb> even when i onlz resize my slightly to small 6G rootfs
<ogra-cb> (adding a few MB)
<ogra-cb> sad
<fmoreau> ogra-cb: the cmdline in boot.img is "root=/dev/mmcblk0p9 ro console=tty1 fbcon=rotate:1 quiet" but I don't think it's the one which is passed during normal boot (once the installation is finished, is it ?
<ogra-cb> fmoreau, it is, but the bootloader prefixes it with some hardcoded stuff
<fmoreau> oh I see
<marvin24_> janimo, ogra-cb: any chance to build an ac100 kernel?
<janimo> marvin24_, I can't today
<janimo> marvin24_, new code in the branch?
<marvin24_> janimo: not today ...
<marvin24_> I updated to 16r2
<marvin24_> which fixed the console problem
<janimo> marvin24_, well not today but sometimes soon I guess :)
<marvin24_> but introduced a different one ;-)
<marvin24_> janimo: many thanks!
<janimo> I wish someone else maintained that kernel in ubuntu I have not been using that device for a long time
<marvin24_> janimo: I would if I had more time
<marvin24_> compiling a kernel isn't the problem
<janimo> marvin24_, I understand :)
<marvin24_> uploading is a mess
<marvin24_> or building a package out of it
<marvin24_> grrr
<janimo> marvin24_, uploading when it comes to getting upload access?
<marvin24_> no, I mean packaging
<janimo> marvin24_, well it is a mess I agree
<marvin24_> I surely could upload it to the project page
<marvin24_> maybe I can setup some scripts to make it easier locally
<janimo> marvin24_, at least for getting testers that too would be great
<janimo> I keep planning on making an autobuilder of debs for ac100
<marvin24_> yeah, weekend isn't far away anymore
<janimo> but not quite making it :(
<janimo> marvin24_, I documented the steps used for the nexus7 kernel which I based on the ac100 one here:
<janimo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Kernel?action=show&redirect=Nexus7%2FKernelBuild#Building_the_kernel
<janimo> it is at least some start, and exactly what I use
<janimo> more or less the same as you'd find on the ubuntu or linaro wiki pages
<janimo> which it is inspired from
<janimo> but it is only for tinkering to make a local deb not the full packaging ritual for ubuntu
<janimo> so it is something you probably already know and do anyway
<marvin24_> a different solution would be to add support for both machines in the same kernel
<marvin24_> but I need to check if this would work
<janimo> both tegra2 and tegra3 is not really doable in 3.1 eight?
<janimo> right
<marvin24_> it's possible in mainline kernel
<marvin24_> but you may be right on 3.1
<marvin24_> too many IS_TEGRA2x_SOC defines
<janimo> I know, that is why I keep hoping we get 3.8 for ac100 in 13.04 :)
<marvin24_> just clone my branch ;-)
<marvin24_> I can also setup some patches against 3.8
<janimo> marvin24_, how close are we to have it working?
<marvin24_> to make display light up
<tassadar_> janimo: we managed to get kexec working on nexus7 last night, is there a chance to add hardboot patches to ubuntu's kernel?
<janimo> marvin24_, if you can make ac100 work on 3.8 we get maintenance almost for free
<marvin24_> janimo: only display (backlight and tegra drm)
<janimo> and not have to carry a diverging package
<marvin24_> eh, wrong, tegra-drm was merged to 3.8
<marvin24_> so only backlight left
<ogra-cb> well, does it work with the binary drivers is the question
<janimo> tassadar_, I am not familiar with what hardboot is? If you get a set of patches it will definitely be at least looked at and considered :)
<marvin24_> janimo: it may not be until 3.9 or 3.10 before this will have a change to get merged
<marvin24_> any none else notices that vger.kernel.org stopped to deliver mails?
<janimo> marvin24_, if it works it does not need to be mainlined, we could carry it in ubuntu. But at least have a kernel based on 3.8 as the rest of Ubuntu will
<marvin24_> ok, will try to create a patchset
<janimo> marvin24_, that would be awesome
<janimo> as long as it supports what 3.1 does I see no reason not to move to 3.8 as well
<xnox> ogra-cb: whatever you are seeing on arm (desktop background/ubiquity not appearing for ages) I see in the VM as well.
<janimo> same for nexus7 btw but noone has yet looked at porting those changes forward
<ogra-cb> xnox, there was aa bug i saw passing by
<tassadar_> kexec-hardboot - normal kexec does not work on some (most?) android devices because of the drivers, so this patch does the same thing as kexec, but with full device reboot
<marvin24_> janimo: well, given that 3.1 broke suspend, we'll be at the same feature level ;)
<janimo> not a prio in the current setup, where we just wanted a working device
<janimo> marvin24_, ;)
<ogra-cb> marvin24_, well, there are no issues on the nexus with suspend atm
<janimo> tassadar_, as I said I am not familiar with kexec at all. The ubuntu-kernel team and its mailing list would be a much better place to bring this up
<marvin24_> ogra-cb: yeah, it must be related to nvec code then
<marvin24_> I don't know how nexus7 suspends though
<janimo> or at least as a bug with optional patches filed against  the linux-nexus7 package
<ogra-cb> libO and TB dropped from all armhf images for now
<ogra-cb> that shoudll give us a properly sized image
<brendand> ogra-cb, can the daily images for the nexus7 be used?
<ogra-cb> brendand, only manually atm only on devices that can handle oversized images (fastboot -S) and you need a kbd and mouse atm
<ogra-cb> (most of that should be fixed on monday)
<brendand> ogra-cb, do i have one that can handle oversized images?
<brendand> ogra-cb, keyboard - check, mouse - check
<ogra-cb> no idea, we're not sure which ones can and which cant
<ogra-cb> i haven an 8G one that definitely can
<ogra-cb> *have
<ogra-cb> waht model do you have ?
<ogra-cb> i think the *g ones didnt have issues with it
<ogra-cb> 8G
<ogra-cb> Bug 1079729 has a manual step by step guide
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079729 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Ubuntu uninstallable on 32GB 3G Nexus 7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079729
<ogra-cb> (you need -S 630M for the flash userdata call)
<brendand> ogra-cb, i got mine at UDS
<brendand> ogra-cb, if i try, what's the worst that can happen?
<brendand> ogra-cb, mine is 16GB
<ndec_> ogra-cb: hi! what kernel will you be using for 13.04 for omap? are you still planning to have a ti-omap4 branch?
<ogra-cb> ndec_, that question better goes to ppisati, i know he wanted to ask robclark for feedback about necessary patches to make PVR work first
<ndec_> well for PVR only, it's very much possible to use mainline or close to it.
<ogra-cb> brendand, it wouldnt fail to find the rootfs and not boot (indeed you can always reflash)
<ndec_> problems come with h/w video decode and power management...
<ogra-cb> ah
<ogra-cb> ppisati, ^^^
<ogra-cb> ndec_, what will you stay on ? or is omap4 dead anyway ?
<ndec_> hehe
<robclark> ogra-cb, yeah, should be a matter of 3 or 4 patches to get pvr...  I have a pvr branch on my github tree which was a quick/dirty/rush rebase of pvr stuff onto one of my working branches for 3.7..
<ogra-cb> right, i'm not super concerned about video playback, but PM sounds serious
<ndec_> well.. and PM is much more unlikely to come from mainline soon.
<ogra-cb> after all its up to ppisati though
<robclark> you can always do mechanical PM  (ie. a heatsink) :-P
<ogra-cb> hard to distribute heatsinks inside images though
<ogra-cb> :)
<robclark> true
<ndec_> active power management with a fridge
<ogra-cb> heh
<robclark> heheh
<ppisati> robclark: can you point me to these pvr patches for mainline?
<ppisati> ndec_: about pm, i'll try to pick all the dvfs stuff and see how much it is
<ppisati> ndec_: besides, there;s one thing that i never understood
<ppisati> ndec_: mainline doesn't have DVFS, bu omap2plus work on omap4/panda
<ppisati> ndec_: shouldn't it melt then?
<ogra-cb> not with a heatsink :)
<robclark> ppisati, look at https://github.com/robclark/kernel-omap4/commits/pvr at the 2nd thru 5th commits
<robclark> ppisati, it probably runs but just not at highest clock speeds
<ppisati> robclark: ok, i'll do
<ppisati> and is there a dvfs branch somewhere?
<robclark> not sure about dvfs.. I guess there are various branches with different implementations over the years.. I'm not a PM expert, but I guess it somehow ties up in common clock framework and other changes happening upstream so rebasing from an old kernel version might not be so straightforward..
<ndec_> ppisati: no there is no dvfs branch that can be easily picked up.
<ndec_> and don't be confused we have cpufreq support... so you can actually change the CPU freq... but that doesn't change the 'voltage'.
<ndec_> so in effect, it's DFS, not DVFS ;-)
<ndec_> and no changing the voltate means that you don't impact the PM...
<fmoreau> is there a limit on the size of the image that fastboot can upload on the N7 ?
<fmoreau> it seems that image > 700Mo make fastboot to be stuck
<ppisati> ndec_: but correct me if i'm mistaken, when you say that the main problem with mainline is PM, you mean the lack of DVFS, right?
<ndec_> not just DVFS... thermal management, clock gating, OFF mode...
<ppisati> and do you have some topic branches for these?
<ppisati> because, we picked 3.8 for R and i need to collect all the pieces
<ppisati> even if it's not for 3.8, at least knowing what to pick is enough
<ppisati> i'll do the rest
<ogra-cb> fmoreau, yes, the limit is somewhere between 680 and 700M
<fmoreau> ogra-cb: hmm is there a workaround to upload a bigger file ?
<ogra-cb> you can use the -S option when flashing
<ogra-cb> but its not very reliable
<fmoreau> what does -S mean ? can't see a description for it in --help ...
<RaYmAn> ogra-cb: fwiw, as far as I know, the reason for the limit is that it stores it temporarily on the staging partition - so the limit is the size of that (usually roughly the same as the system partition)
<ogra-cb> ah, i always thought it uses a tmpfs
<tassadar_> hmm, should I use the kernel-team mailing list to send patch for nexus 7 kernel? I mean isn't there like arm or nexus7 mailing list?
<ogra-cb> no
<ogra-cb> nexus is just another ubuntu device, ubuntu-devel, ubuntu-desktop and the kernel list should be used
<tassadar_> okay
<brendand> ogra-cb, will fastboot hang if i can't install the raring daily?
<ogra-cb> yes
<ogra-cb> you need to use -S
<Haffe> A question. Has anyone here tried to use a usb DVB-t reciever with an arm system?
<ogra-cb> Haffe, yes, works fine, it helpos to have a proper graphics driver for your hardware though
<Haffe> I was looking into getting an ODROID-X to use as a PVR.
<brendand> ogra-cb, is it okay to ctrl+c the fastboot flash userdata command?
<ogra-cb> brendand, well, the flashing you did will be trashed indeed, but beyond that it doesnt do any harm
<brendand> ogra-cb, i need to just run the userdata flash with -S?
<ogra-cb> sudo fastboot -S 630M flash /path/to/unzipped/*.img
<ogra-cb> tomorrows image will be smaller (hopefully small enough) and should eb installable without -S
<brendand> ogra-cb, i mean, the bootimg line doesn't need it right?
<ogra-cb> right
<ogra-cb> only files that are to big need it, bootimg is only 8M
<brendand> ogra-cb, i remember now - this is the option which cuts the image up into chunks, right?
<ogra-cb> yeah
<brendand> sparse, that's it
<ogra-cb> apparently it has issues reassembling it sometimes
<ogra-cb> yeah
<brendand> ogra-cb, crap - dumped to busybox
<brendand> /dev/mmcblk0p9 cannot be mounted
<brendand> ah well, back to the quantal image
<brendand> oh noes - i can't get back to fastboot mode :/
<brendand>  phew, that was scary
<ogra-cb> yeah, its a bit hard to get to the flash mode if the device is in constant reboot mode
<ogra-cb> tomorrows image hopefully works
<ogra-cb> i was told that -S doesnt break 100% of the time, so if you try over and over you might hit a successfull flash at some point
<Tassadar> nice, successfuly kexec-hardboot-ed to ubuntu from cyanogenmod :)
<[mbm]> cool.
<VarmVaffel> I'm having some DNS trouble while connected to a pppd 3G USB-modem connection
<VarmVaffel> I can't use any URLs basicly
<VarmVaffel> but all IPs work just fine
<VarmVaffel> I've tried changing /etc/ppp/resolv.conf to use googles 8.8.8.8 for instance, but it doesn't work either
<VarmVaffel> any tips is appreciated
<VarmVaffel> ok nvm I figured it out
<VarmVaffel> the resolv.conf should be in /etc not /etc/ppp
<fmoreau> how can I see if a binary is armhl or armel ?
<infinity> fmoreau: readelf -A /path/to/binary | grep Tag_ABI_VFP_args
<infinity> fmoreau: For armhf, it'll say "Tag_ABI_VFP_args: VFP registers"
<fmoreau> infinity: readelf -A doesn't output anything here
<infinity> fmoreau: Where is "here"?
<infinity> fmoreau: It works fine on Ubuntu precise and above, at least.
<fmoreau> infinity: I just gave it a try on my host (debian)
<infinity> fmoreau: It also won't output much of anything useful for binaries without an eabi section.
<infinity> fmoreau: So, anything not ARM, or anything not actually an ELF binary.
<fmoreau> infinity: ok thanks
<infinity> It absolutely does work on Debian, though.
<infinity> So, I'm a little curious about what you were doing that didn't.
<fmoreau> infinity: for example doing "readelf -A /bin/bash" on my host doesn't show anything
<infinity> fmoreau: Yes, but what is your host?
<fmoreau> debian wheezy
<infinity> I meant what architecture. :P
<fmoreau> x86-64
<infinity> Yeah.  No extended attributes section on amd64 binaries.
<fmoreau> ah ok
<fmoreau> I was confused by "or anything not actually an ELF binary."
<infinity> fmoreau: See http://paste.ubuntu.com/1378079/
<fmoreau> I see :) thanks !
<infinity> fmoreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1378081/
<infinity> fmoreau: The above being a more interesting example, since on precise, armel and armhf were identical except for sf/hf being flipped.
<infinity> fmoreau: And you can see the only tag that changes is Tag_ABI_VFP_args
<fmoreau> I see, so they both are armv7
<fmoreau> but one with hfp
<infinity> Right.
<fmoreau> thanks for explaining :)
<fmoreau> infinity: any idea why the touchscreen doesn't work with my rootfs ? I started X + openbox, evtest /dev/input/event0 reports some events  but the mouse cursor doesn't move on the touchscreen.
<infinity> fmoreau: That, I have no idea about.
<fmoreau> ok
<ptl> hi
<ptl> does anyone know where I can get the source for the kernel used in the Nexus7, with all patches?
<ptl> and config
<Tassadar> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/Kernel
<Tassadar> or, the short form, git clone git://kernel.ubuntu.com/hwe/ubuntu-nexus7.git
<k1l> it should be in the AOSP stuff
<Tassadar> or do you mean the android kernel..?
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-23
<ptl> tassadar, I think the android kernel is the one used, isn't it?
<lilstevie> ptl, it is, but it has been modified to work with ubuntu better.
<dholbach> good morning
<fmoreau> sigh.... and  now the touchscreen doesn't work :(
<aquarat> hi... I'm trying to flash the rootfs.img image to my 32GB nexus 7... "fastboot flash userdata rootfs.img" fails with "error: cannot load..."
<aquarat> any idea why that'd occur ?
<ogra_> which rootfs.img is that ?
<aquarat> the sha sums check out
<ogra_> (where did you get it)
<aquarat> it's the one that the installer downloads
<ogra_> is it a 3G model ?
<aquarat> no
<aquarat> wifi
<aquarat> I didn't know there was a 3d model lol
<aquarat> http://hwe.ubuntu.com/uds-r/nexus7/32GB/rootfs.img
<ogra_> well, bug 1079729
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1079729 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Ubuntu uninstallable on 32GB 3G Nexus 7" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1079729
<aquarat> ah
<ogra_> not sure if all 32G models have the changed partitioning
<aquarat> I have a 16GB model too
<aquarat> I just figured that my experimental tablet should have more space
<aquarat> thanks for the help :)
<RaYmAn> the changed partitioning shouldn't affect *flashing* though
<ogra_> there are some experimental raring images, the next build should have the install fix
<RaYmAn> bootloader maps 'userdata' to the right partition
<ogra_> yeah
<aquarat> if the image is bigger than the partition ?
<aquarat> that would surely affect flashing
<ogra_> it shouldnt be
<RaYmAn> it's quite unlikely the image is bigger than the biggest partition on the tablet ;)
<aquarat> true ;P
<RaYmAn> what is the exact error you get though?
<RaYmAn> "error: cannot load..." doesn't tell much :P
<aquarat> error: cannot load './rootfs.img'
<aquarat> ^^^ exact error
<aquarat> I am doing this on an ODROID-X
<aquarat> that may make a difference
<RaYmAn> that sounds more like the rootfs.img you are trying to flash is missing from the directory you run the command from...
<aquarat> it flashed the bootloader fine
<aquarat> I can assure you it's in the right directory
<aquarat> and that the command is being executed in the right place
 * aquarat rechecks anyway
<aquarat> yup
<RaYmAn> so many people just get that stuff wrong, so better to verify, hehe
<aquarat> of course
<aquarat> I make stupid mistakes sometimes
<aquarat> I can try giving fastboot an absolute path
<aquarat> but as I said, the boot image flashed correctly
<aquarat> nope, that doesn't work either
<RaYmAn> the interesting thing is that it's exactly the error it gives if you do e.g. 'fastboot flash userdata nonexistant.img'
<aquarat> I could try the normal installer again
<aquarat> installer dies too
<ogra_> is your disk full or some such ?
<aquarat> disk has 578MB of space remaining
<RaYmAn> what os are you using?
<aquarat> linaro variant of ubuntu
<aquarat> intended for the origenboard
<aquarat> I should probably just try this on an x86 desktop
 * ogra_ doesnt think the installer was ever tested on arm
<aquarat> it's not really the installer
<aquarat> it's fastboot
<RaYmAn> aquarat: does the user in question have read access to the file?
<ogra_> no reason for it to fail though
<RaYmAn> it gives the same, unhelpful error if it doesn't
<aquarat> yes... sha256sum works on the file
<aquarat> and I've chmodded it to 777 just in case
<RaYmAn> funky
<aquarat> pitty fastboot doesn't have a -vvvv
<ogra_> not even a -v :)
<aquarat> uh huh :(
<ogra_> did you use the packaged fastboot from the archive/PPA ?
<aquarat> er... I don't know... I just typed "fastboot" in the terminal and it responded
<ogra_> i know for sure that i can flash my nexus fine from my raring chromebook
<ogra_> using the fastboot package
<aquarat> "android-tools-fastboot"
<ogra_> yep
<aquarat> is the package
<aquarat> ah well... I'll try later from an x86 machine
<aquarat> and let you know :)
<ogra_> k
<fmoreau> does the touchscreen require any trick to work ?
<fmoreau> I mean to work with X
<fmoreau> the kernel driver reports events but it seems that X simply ignores them
<lilstevie> fmoreau, which image is that using? your debian one?
<fmoreau> lilstevie: yes.
<kulve> which hw?
<lilstevie> fmoreau, last I looked debian doesn't have all the multitouch enhancements that canonical have put into evdev
<lilstevie> fmoreau, you may have to use one of the multitouch libs available
<kulve> lilstevie: are those enhancements n7 specific or are they in their generic evdev driver?
<lilstevie> kulve, against the generic evdev driver
<fmoreau> lilstevie: multitouch ? but is that required to make the touchscreen work with "single" touch mode ?
<kulve> fmoreau: I noticed that my Xorg's evdev driver didn't understand the evdev from the kernel. I used mtev driver for X.Org and with that it worked in the multitouch mode
<lilstevie> fmoreau, I haven't looked closely at the n7 touch driver but 99% of these android devices touch screen drivers do not report in "single touch" mode only with multitouch protocol
<fmoreau> lilstevie: I see thanks for those hints.
<lilstevie> I would use mtev as kulve said
<fmoreau> kulve: hmm, I can give it a try thanks
<kulve> hmm. ubuntu's Xorg evdev driver requires libmtdev1
<lilstevie> that is what I was using back with the SGT7" with 11.04
<ogra-cb_> fmoreau, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+source/ubuntu-defaults-nexus7/0.33
<ogra-cb_> there is a rootfs/uusr/share/X11 dir in that package
<ogra-cb_> grab the content
<ogra-cb_> xorg recognizes the touchscreen as mouse without these files
<fmoreau> ogra-cb_: I already have that one: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/raring/ubuntu-defaults-nexus7/raring-proposed/view/head:/rootfs/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/21-nexus7-rotation.conf
<fmoreau> and looking at Xorg.log, it doesn't seem to be seen as a mouse
<fmoreau> see for example: http://pastebin.com/Z6RXmc8Y
<ogra-cb_> yeah, looks fine
<ogra-cb_> xnox, so i'm wondering ... spitting out three images for the nexus7 (8/16/32G) will eat a lot of space on cdimage ... if we would instead provide the raw tarball and call make_ext4fs from usb-creator we could save that
<ogra-cb_> but would lose oversized checking indeed (or would have to put it into usb-creator too)
<xnox> ogra-cb_: true. what about the bootimg? is it the same for all three?
<ogra-cb_> it can be, yeah
<xnox> ogra-cb_: with iso's we already do a bit of unpacking & shuffling around.
<ogra-cb_> it would indeed mean more instructions for manual installing people
<xnox> ogra-cb_: well, what I am hinting at is ship a flashable 8GB image, but make usb-creator repack it for 16 & 32.
<ogra-cb_> yeah, thats definitely doable as well
<ogra-cb_> 8G will become pretty rare in the future
<xnox> well yeah, it's no longer available for sale
<xnox> there is now a model with 3G though =)
<ogra-cb_> i know
<ogra-cb_> just fixed a bug for it
<ogra-cb_> (different partitioning)
<xnox> nexus 4 is sold out =(
<ogra-cb_> it will return ... just be patient
 * ogra-cb_ would rather have a nexus 10 
 * Tassadar would rather have all of them
<ogra-cb_> heh
<ogra-cb_> well, the nexus 10 is essentially a chromebook in a different shell
<kulve> fmoreau: the latest upstream xorg evdev driver is using mtev and ubuntu has only one patch on top of that (use-sigsafe-logging.diff) so maybe you just need to upgrade your Xorg evdev driver?
<xnox> ogra-cb_: are we doing nexus10?
<ogra-cb_> so it should be reallly easy to get ubuntu running
<ogra-cb_> xnox, not to my knowledge
<Tassadar> hmm, I sent patch to kernel-team mailing list yesterday, but it did not show up in the mailing list archives
<Tassadar> I wonder where it went Oo
<fmoreau> kulve: yes. I'm just giving mtev a try to see if that fixes the issue. If so, I'll do what you suggested. Thanks !
<ogra-cb_> but nobody stops a community image (apart from infinity who will cry about all the builds and only a single livefs builder)
<ogra-cb_> Tassadar, are you subscribed ? else it will get into moderation first
<Tassadar> oh, that I am not
<ogra-cb_> you should have gotten an answer mail telling you yours waits for moderation
<Tassadar> nothing like that
<ogra-cb_> spam filter catched it ?
<Tassadar> no, checked that
<ogra-cb_> well, probably ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<cjwatson> Can anyone decipher https://launchpadlibrarian.net/123744966/buildlog_ubuntu-raring-armhf.gmp_2%3A5.0.5%2Bdfsg-2ubuntu2_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz for me?  It's a new failure from what should have been an unrelated upload; it built three weeks or so ago.
<cjwatson> (It also failed on amd64 due to what appears to be a compiler configuration bug, but not one that seems likely to be related to ARM.)
<ogra-cb_> hmm, linker assembly issues, i guess that needs doko or infinity
<fmoreau> kulve: is the latest upstream evdev driver you were refering is 2.7.3 ?
<ogra-cb_> cjwatson, any hints on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/Thumb2PortingHowto ?
<ogra-cb_> o wonder if USE_THUMB=1 possibly means use thumb1
<ogra-cb_> s/o/i/
<cjwatson> wouldn't it have failed three weeks ago if it were a thumb issue?
<cjwatson> or am I missing something there?
<kulve> fmoreau: I just checked from the git browser, so the most fresh commit
<ogra-cb_> dunno, was it changed inbetwween ?
 * ogra-cb_ grabs the source
<cjwatson> it had USES_THUMB=1 then too
<ogra-cb_> ah, k
<cjwatson> I sponsored a patch from wookey, but not one that would have affected armhf
<ogra-cb_> there was a libc upload inbetween though, wasnt there ?
<ogra-cb_> three actually
<cjwatson> I guess I'm not sure what isn't ARMish about "str r1,[ r0 ]"
<ogra-cb_> nothing that looks related though
<ogra-cb_> ah, binutils got updated too
<ogra-cb_> on wed.
<ogra-cb_> "- arm, aarch64 and x32 updates."
<ogra-cb_> i guess its either a buildd hiccup or that upload
 * ogra-cb_ grumbles about the chromebook designers
<ogra-cb_> as shiny as having a normal key on the kbd for power ... putting it where the del key normally would be is really annoying
<ogra-cb_> s/power/power is/
<lilstevie> ogra-cb_, heh the transformer keyboard has a lock key there, I ended up remapping the key at a driver level back to delete cause of accidental sleeps
<lilstevie> and at one stage there was a bug with sleeping, where it would not come back
<ogra-cb_> well, ubuntu sets [pwer to pop up a window by default, so at least i dont go to sleep twice an hour
<lilstevie> yeah that isn't too bad
<ogra-cb_> but i have to cancel the sutdown countdown all the time indeed
<lilstevie> heh
<lilstevie> there was never any hesitation with the sleep button, just off it went
<ogra-cb_> yeah, that one just calls pm-suspend
<ogra-cb_> you should be able to disable it in dconf-editor though
<lilstevie> was easier to just remap :p
<ogra-cb_> yeah, i dont thinnk i can easily remap power
<ogra-cb_> it will very likely stiill sent the power event
<lilstevie> yeah probably
<lilstevie> at least with the sleep button it is just a scan code
<lilstevie> and the driver doesn't even report most of them without changing them cause KEY_ASUSDEC_* scan codes do not line up with what evdev or any other sane driver will be expecting
 * ogra-cb_ hugs xnox 
<xnox> ?
<ogra-cb_> plymouth :)
<xnox> oh, you wanted it for arm?
<ogra-cb_> well, i wanted to have the new version before going on to debug the nexus
<ogra-cb_> since thats supposed to have a bunch of fixes for console= handling
 * xnox just doesn't like the 300kB of text here http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<ogra-cb_> yeah
<ogra-cb_> i would have jumped on plymouth on monday
<ogra-cb_> if you hadnt done it ...
<xnox> yeah about the console= handling. I am not entirely convinced that our vt_handoff patches interfere with that or not.
<ogra-cb_> this week is simply nexus image build week for me
<ogra-cb_> well, if it still fails i'll do some tests
<ogra-cb_> i have high hopes it gets better though
<kulve> fmoreau: btw, I never got the fastboot flash -S working, so tell me if it works for you. Currently I'm creating 4GB file system but it has to have at most ~700MB of data on it or the flashing fails
<kulve> hmm.. I did try it only with the original fastboot. Maybe the Android MR1 updated also the fastboot?
<Tassadar> Is it bootable yet? I would try to make instalation zip for recoveries, like android ROMs do
 * xnox ponders if it matters whether or not the tablet is OTA updated to the latest (post nexus4) multi-user android 4.2 firmware update
<Tassadar> the bootloader was updated in 4.2
<xnox> ogra-cb_: did you update the android side of nexus7 ever?
 * xnox lols over surface pricing
 * Tassadar lols over the actual free memory of 32gb surface
<fmoreau> kulve: do you mean that fastboot can load an image of 4Go if it's full of zero ?
<kulve> fmoreau: the file itself is smaller, but somehow the imag is still 4GB. I don't know the details, but make_ext4fs (iirc) makes it happen
<fmoreau> will try to use make_ext4fs then.
<fmoreau> kulve: the touchscreen is finally working :) well almost, because for some reason the Invert{X,Y} and swapAxes options are not working
<kulve> it's a bit buggy though, I can give you details later, when I have a keyboard instead of a phone :)
<kulve> fmoreau: which xorg driver?
<fmoreau> latest evdev
<fmoreau> as you suggested
<kulve> ok, great
<fmoreau> kulve: when you'll get a keyboard, please send the gory details so I can try to make it works eventually :)
<kulve> fmoreau: did you upgrade to android 4.2?
<fmoreau> for the kernel ?
<ogra-cb_> xnox, not beyond the upgrade i got directly at startup of the device
<kulve> fmoreau: for the fastboot
<xnox> ogra-cb_: ack.
<fmoreau> kulve: nope I'm still 4.1
<kulve> well, maybe I'll try upgrading on sunday..
<Laney> so does the existence of nexus 7 images mean that nux is fixed and i can remove the pinning?
<ogra-cb_> nope
<ogra-cb_> it just means that the images currently ship with a broken nux
<ogra-cb_> and the current one is still to big, only lucky people for which fastboot -S works can use it atm
<ogra-cb_> that part should change with the next build though, nux not yet
<janimo> ogra-cb_, what is the issue with -S exactly? Unknown bug?
<ogra-cb_> janimo, yeah
<ogra-cb_> you get a corrupt unmountable fs on the target disk
<ogra-cb_> i suspect some dicrepancy between the fastboot on the device and the PC
<ogra-cb_> *dis
<janimo> ogra-cb_, well the bootloader ROM versions are different across devices
<janimo> and some Android upgrades also change them
<ogra-cb_> right
<janimo> maybe we could find out if only certain versions have it
<janimo> Having an android style .zip upgrade tarball has its advantages I guess
<janimo> fastboot may not be as well tested
<ogra-cb_> yeah, probably
<ogra-cb_> well, we would still use fastboot for flashing the zip
<janimo> adb to the recovery
<janimo> but maybe neds rooting unless the zip is google's, I don't know
<ogra-cb_> you cant rely on the fact that all devices we'll support will have actual recovery available
<Tassadar> yeah, needs custom recovery to flash updates not-from-google
<Tassadar> which means unlocked bootloader
<ogra-cb_> well, we always need an unlicked bootloader
<ogra-cb_> heh
<ogra-cb_> *locked
<janimo> right, oem unlock is a given for our case
<ogra-cb_> but if you run into devices like i.e. the ac100 where an update makes recovery a no-op you are screwed relying on a recovery mode
<ogra-cb_> fastboot flash is simply wjat all oem unlocked devices know
<ogra-cb_> i think the grub/casper-lupin way is the way for the future though (13.10 and later), that should give us other compression abilities
<ogra-cb_> so then this issue wouldnt bite us anymore
<ogra-cb_> for 13.04 we should simply just keep the seed small
<fmoreau> can someone point me out the location of the fastboot repository ?
<fmoreau> I don't know if it's me but I'm always having hard time to figure out where the stuff are for android project...
<Tassadar> https://android.googlesource.com/platform/system/core/
<Tassadar> its in here
<fmoreau> thanks
<fmoreau> sad... can't do a simple "make" to build fastboot.
 * Tassadar looks at 4 android repositories on his disk, each one to build just one small part
<Tassadar> yeah...
<fmoreau> :)
<ogra-cb_> just apt-get source the package, then replace the .c files as needed/wanted
<doko> ogra-cb_, is this a new upstream?
<ogra-cb_> though i think we have the code from a very recent master checkout
<ogra-cb_> doko, what ? cjwatson's gmp FTBFS ?
<ogra-cb_> i doubt that
<ogra-cb_> diwic, did any of the pulse and alsa bits from the nexus7 defaults package into rating already ?
<ogra-cb_> *go into
<diwic> ogra-cb_, no
<ogra-cb_> k, good, since i didnt remove them from the package when i uploaded it
<ogra-cb_> if that stuff goes into regular packages, please let me know so i can clean up the default package
<diwic> ogra-cb_, ok, so far I think it's quite specific
<ogra-cb_> as the pandaboard stuff or the ac100 bits are
<ogra-cb_> we still ship their ucm files in the regular packages
<diwic> Yeah, I've always wondered why we do that, especially for x86...
<diwic> achiang, no news on the no-sound-before-s3 issue?
<kulve> fmoreau: make_ext4fs comes in a package android-tools-fsutils (take it from the ubuntu's repos). Then create the image like this: "sudo make_ext4fs -s -l 4G rootfs.img /path/to/roofs". For me it failed if I had the normal /dev files there, so my /dev is empty. But I also have the automount /dev option turned on in the kernel
<achiang> diwic: sorry, i didn't get a chance to escalate to nvidia yet. i will do that soon
<fmoreau> kulve: thanks. I'm actually facing the issue with /dev/.
<cjwatson> doko: of gmp?  no, just a trivial patch
<fmoreau> was looking at the code of make_ext4fs
<kulve> fmoreau: is it option for you to turn the kernel option on? It stupid anyway to have some initial files there as tmpfs is probably mounted to /dev quite soon anyway
<kulve> +typofix
<fmoreau> kulve: are you talking about this option CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT ?
<diwic> achiang, ack
<kulve> fmoreau: I think so.
<fmoreau> kulve: then it's already on
<kulve> then you should be just fine with empty /dev as the kernel will mount it right after it mounts the rootfs
<fmoreau> kulve: ok
<fmoreau> thanks
<kulve> DEVTMPFS_MOUNT: "Automount devtmpfs at /dev, after the kernel mounted the rootfs", yeah that's it
<fmoreau> cool
<fmoreau> but make_ext4fs should handle file devices... I'm wondering why it's failing.
<fmoreau> s/should//
<fmoreau> perhaps I'm running an old version of make_ext4fs but the source I'm looking at does handle special dev files.
<fmoreau> and I've no idea how to rebuild make_ext4fs...
<fmoreau> anyways I'm going to try to boot with an empty /dev
<fmoreau> kulve: works fine :)
<fmoreau> kulve: BTW, make_ext4fs is only used in order to create a ext4 fs without root permission or does it provide more ?
<kulve> fmoreau: "without root permission"? I've used it to create 4GB image that fits into the 700MB flashing limit. And I'm using 4GB without any particular reason. I think 13GB should be fine for 16GB n7
<Tassadar> fmoreau: you mean why mkfs.ext4 isn't used?
<fmoreau> Tassadar: yes. But I think that the answer was given by kulve when he suggested to use '-s' switch
<fmoreau> kulve: doing : make_ext4fs -s -l 13G rootfs.ext4 rootfs => rootfs.ext4 794M
<Tassadar> it does not create normal ext4 image, but special "sparse" image
<fmoreau> Tassadar: does the "sparse" image need a special fasboot's option ?
<fmoreau> when flashing it.
<Tassadar> no, it is the format for fastbooot
<Tassadar> it cannot flash normal ext4 image I think
<Tassadar> as you can see, it is only as big as are the data in it
<fmoreau> Tassadar: well I'm flashing normal images.
<fmoreau> I don't think flasboot reads the content of the images actually
<fmoreau> Tassadar: but sparse image can't be mounted on the host
<Tassadar> exactly, that is why I think fastboot actually reads the image
<fmoreau> which value should I pass to fastboot with '-S' ?
<Tassadar> ogra-cb_ said 630M I think
<fmoreau> sudo fastboot flash -S600M userdata ../rootfs.ext4
<fmoreau> Invalid sparse file format at header magi
<fmoreau> ...
<fmoreau> weird.
<Tassadar> maybe you have too old make_ext4fs..?
<fmoreau> no idea, and those tools have no version num :-/
<rbasak> infinity: around? To generate cloud ARM images for machines that need mkimage wrappers to netboot, I'm going to need to hardcode load addresses and mkimage calls into the image generation scripts. Which is horrible. What do you think about modifying flash-kernel to be able to produce images for named boards, but to stop short of "installing" them?
<rbasak> Eg. "flash-kernel --write-uImage-only -o /where/I/want --machine '...'
<rbasak> Looks like that'll need some surgery to flash-kernel though, and we'll want to sync with Debian on that
<kulve> fmoreau: for me all sizes to -S failed. Give the image that you can flash without -S with e.g. "-S 256M". It is then sent and flashed 256M at a time
<kulve> without -S you should be able to flash also normal ext4 images (less that 700M). -S understands only the sparse images
<fmoreau> I'll try to make -S work since I'd like to use all space available on the flash.
<kulve> my wild guess is that the fastboot in n7 doesn't understand the -S and flashes all pieces to the start of the partition and then the kernel can't mount it because in practice there is only the last piece of the image
<fmoreau> my wild try is to use all latest version (including the bootloader) and hope that it will work.
<kulve> fmoreau: I would first flash the android 4.2 and only then try with the -S. But I'm guessing that the new fastboot wouldn't work with -S either..
<kulve> I would too like really much to get the -S working..
<fmoreau> I'm going to try the new bootloader from 4.2
<fmoreau> kulve: with bootloader v4.13, I also got this: "Invalid sparse file format at header magi
<fmoreau> "
<fmoreau> then
<fmoreau> sending sparse 'userdata' (443531 KB)...
<fmoreau> OKAY [ 61.174s]
<fmoreau> writing 'userdata'...
<fmoreau> FAILED (remote: (NotSupported))
<kulve> that shouldn't happen if you give it the image created with make_ext4fs
<fmoreau> image created with "make_ext4fs -s -l 13G rootfs.ext4 rootfs"
<fmoreau> ohh wait
<Tassadar> 443531 KB?
<Tassadar> :P
<kulve> the actual file size doesn't need to match the partition size
<Tassadar> yeah, but he says his image has 790MB
<fmoreau> ok this time the image has been flashed successfully but the kernel panic when mounting the rootfs.
<kulve> fmoreau: yeah, that happens when the -S doesn't work properly
<kulve> i.e. that's what I get always
<fmoreau> ok
<fmoreau> but sometimes it might work, so I'm going to try a couple of times.
<kulve> somebody claimed that it might work occasionally but I tried 10 times in a row without luck..
<fmoreau> I'd like to try the latest version of fastboot but seems to be painfull to build.
<kulve> I doubt you can flash it
<Tassadar> fmoreau: what distro do you have?
<kulve> bricking the bootloader could brick the whole device
<Tassadar> it will brick the whole device
<Tassadar> it has already happened several times on XDA
<Tassadar> but he means "fastboot" as the program on PC, not the bootloader
<RaYmAn> it won't let you flash a bl not signed by google anyways (N7 that is)
<kulve> I think the problem is that the fastboot on the device side doesn't understand getting the image in pieces. PC side is probaby working as expected
<RaYmAn> that doesn't explain why it works on some devices though
<kulve> RaYmAn: I think you can just write whatever you want the if you get the linux running?
<RaYmAn> well, technically speaking, yes, you can. However, tegra bootrom won't accept it because it's not signed/encrypted/checksummed in the right ways & places
<fmoreau> Tassadar: debian
<RaYmAn> but you can't with flashboot (which incidentally does all the fancy signing/encryption/checksumming for you)
<RaYmAn> *fastboot
<Tassadar> I can build it for you if you want
<kulve> yeah, so you can flash it but it won't be loaded anymore -> bricked
<Tassadar> bootloader sources are not public anyway, are they?
<kulve> I don't thinkg so
<Tassadar> that means we would not have anything to flash there anyway, so it does not really matter
<kulve> zeros? ;)
<kulve> point being, don't mess with the bootloaders just for fun..
<fmoreau> then I'll try to generate a sparse image < 600 Mo, that should allow me to use a 10Go filesystem, shouldn't it ?
<kulve> yes
<fmoreau> good
<fmoreau> kulve: BTW could you drop some words about InvertX/InvertY that doesn't work with the touchscreen ?
<kulve> sorry, I didn't try the new evdev driver but the different xorg mtev driver and for that those options did work
<kulve> did you check the X.Org log if it says something about those options?
<infinity> rbasak: That was supposed to be the point of the flash-kernel rewrite (or, one of the points), where the database of machine-specific settings was meant to eventually be a seperate package so others could source it.  That last bit never happened. :/
<ogra-cb> it will, at some point
<infinity> rbasak: I have no fundamental issues with this happening (either a broken out DB package, or f-k having a foreign creation mode as you suggest), but I also have very little interest in being involved in f-k work at all. :P
<ogra-cb> all you want to skip is the actual writing to the device though
<ogra-cb> i think adding such a function should be rather trivial
<rbasak> OK, thanks all
<cwayne> sfeole: how do you suggest we handle https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1082364
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1082364 in ubuntu-nexus7 "android debugger bridge cant be install on ubuntu on nexus 7" [Undecided,New]
<sfeole> cwayne: i did see that one, but put it aside for now, I think I may wait until monday when more of the staffers are back to work and question what to do about it
<sfeole> cwayne: in the meantime I'm moving some bugs back to a "New" status, such as this one... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1080789
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1080789 in ubuntu-nexus7 "Corruption around mouse cursor when dragged, particularly around Dash, Indicators, window chrome" [Low,New]
<sfeole> cwayne: even though we have confirmed it, I don't think anyone is working it. If it is a upstream issue with NVidia then it should be handled accordingly
<cwayne> sfeole: no, leave them as confirmed
<cwayne> we don't want any new bugs
<infinity> sfeole: Confirmed doesn't mean people are working on it, just that it's confirmed to be a bug.  Moving back to new seems counter-intuitive.
<Tassadar> ogra-cb: http://hwe.ubuntu.com/uds-r/nexus7/ these are the images people (eg. at XDA) should use, or are the 13.04 images ready for use?
<sfeole> cwayne: the email you forwarded to me this morning should adhere all bugs, not just bugs filed after the 21st.
<cwayne> sfeole: yes, but they dont say to move them to new
<sfeole> achiang: ^^ thoughts?
<cwayne> sfeole: it's been confirmed as a bug == marked confirmed
<achiang> sfeole: i agree with the others, i do not think it should be new. i think that it should be confirmed.
<sfeole> achiang: ack
<achiang> sfeole: for all tegra3 bugs, tag them with tegra3 and assign to me
<sfeole> achiang: will do
<achiang> thanks
<sfeole> cwayne: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-nexus7/+bug/1078696
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1078696 in ubuntu-nexus7 "gksu does not accept sudo password" [Low,Confirmed]
<sfeole> cwayne: Looks like you had the last word on the bug above , do you have any more insight on it?
<sfeole> i was about to run through the whole process myself of trying to reproduce , etc...
<cwayne> sfeole: all it needs is an assignee
<cwayne> if its confirmed, just follow victor's rules for assigning, that's all you'll need to do
<sfeole> thats what i was going to do. just checking with you if you wanted to add to it
<cwayne> sfeole: i marked that adb one incomplete with a question
<cwayne> sfeole: nope
<sfeole> cwayne: ack and ok
<sfeole> cwayne: did you assign it to the right sudip?
<sfeole> cwayne: The last names look different
<ogra-cb> Tassadar, 13.04 images are still to bigg and there is at least one nux bug that needs to be fixed
<cwayne> sfeole: nope, i fixed it though
<cwayne> thanks
<sfeole> cwayne: no
<sfeole> cwayne:oops np
<sfeole> ;P
<ogra-cb> brave people can indeed try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-preinstalled/current/
<ogra-cb> but seems we still need to lose some weight
<ogra-cb> (still needs -S)
<Tassadar> weight is no problem, I don't wanna flash that with fastboot :)
<Tassadar> okay, are images on that address I linked daily-built, or are they still the same and updates are provided by apt-get upgrade?
<ogra-cb> well, you need the configuration the initrd sets up during first boot
<ogra-cb> so just using the img will leave you with a broken setup
<Tassadar> I think I can handle the instalation process well enough, I just need to think of the easiest way to actually put ubuntu to /sdcard
<Tassadar> I dont really wanna to provide pre-edited images, because I would have to keep them updated, so I am looking for a way to edit them in recovery
<Tassadar> that is why I wanna know if there images change or not
<ogra-cb> well, depends on nux
<ogra-cb> that and the oversizedness are the last bits keeping us from moving over
 * Tassadar is looking up what the "nux" is...
<ogra-cb> libnux
<Tassadar> ah, opengl library
<ogra-cb> renders the UI elements of unity
<Tassadar> and what about the 12.04 images?
<ogra-cb> there nux has a fix in the PPA packages
<fmoreau> kulve: sorry, had to deconnect. Xorg.log reports the options set in the xorg.conf
<hrw> hm... I thought that I uploaded armsoc xserver to raring...
<hrw> ok, still in NEW queue
<ogra-cb> hrw, NEW
<ogra-cb> ah, you found already
<hrw> I will create set of crazy packages in meantime
<shadeslayer> hi, I was wondering if someone could offer some advice on this armhf FTBFS : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1380127/
<shadeslayer> oh nvm, icecc/ccache issue I think ( still building if I remove ccache/icecc from PATH )
<merosage> Hey all!  I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a BeagleBone and have previously used Robert Nelson's script on an Ubuntu machine.  But now I'm on a Mac and the setup_sdcard script is throwing an error.  Any help is greatly appreciated.
<merosage> usage: mktemp [-d] [-q] [-t prefix] [-u] template ...
<hrw> ogra-cb: chromium-mali-opengles is now distributable - works as long as there is original ROOT-A partition ;D
<ogra-cb> oh, nice !
<hrw> http://git.juszkiewicz.com.pl/?p=package/chromebook/chromebook-opengles.git;a=summary
<hrw> https://launchpad.net/~hrw/+archive/my-own-packages/+packages will have it soon
<ogra-cb> cool
<Tassadar> size of rootfs is limited only by the size of RAM, right?
<hrw> https://launchpad.net/~hrw/+archive/my-own-packages/+build/4007773
<hrw> I hate packages which do not allow for "debuild -b;debuild -S"
<marvin24> ogra-cb: would it be possible to add uboot/tegra?
<ogra-cb> marvin24, ask jcrigby, he maintains all the u-boot packages
<ogra-cb> (surely sending a patch for the linaro packaging git tree would speed it up :)
<hrw> ogra-cb: time to write blog post :)
<hrw> ogra-cb: users of quantal or raring will get x11 server, opengles and ucm profiles
<ogra-cb> yeah
<hrw> ogra-cb: Alexander Graf (opensuse guy) has u-boot packed as kernel so even /boot/ kernels are closer
<hrw> but I was not able to properly ext2ls my partitions with it ;(
<ogra-cb> use a small vfat then
<hrw> that's the idea
<hrw> KERN-A for chromium kernel, KERN-B for uboot, KERN-C for vfat
<hrw> 16MB each so huge waste of space
<marvin24> shouldn't uboot stay in its own partition?
<ogra-cb> massive
<marvin24> less than 300k here
<marvin24> including ext4 support
<hrw> marvin24: boot scheme will be: exynos5-internal-bootloader - chromium uboot - chromium vboot - our uboot - kernel
<marvin24> why?
<marvin24> multiboot?
<infinity> Wow, that's not ugly at all...
<ogra-cb> hrw, whats the reason to have uboot in that chain ?
<hrw> ogra-cb: that's just option to have normal not signed each time kernel in /boot
 * ogra-cb would prefer to just flash raw to the KERN-B partition
<ogra-cb> oh, it needs to be signed ?
 * ogra-cb didnt know
<hrw> ogra-cb: tool and devkeys are provided so it is not so big problem
<hrw> but change cmdline == signing, change of kenrel == signing etc
<ogra-cb> well, i'm not a fan of forcing kernel signing on people
<ogra-cb> yeah
 * marvin24 is happy to still live in the old world
<ogra-cb> annoying ... automatable though
<hrw> yep
<infinity> Signing buys you nothing if the private key is known, so I'm not sure why we'd bother.
<infinity> Chaining into a loader that lets you load unsigned kernels seems fine in that case.
<ogra-cb> well, if the ROM code requires it there is hardly a way around it
<ogra-cb> yeah
<ogra-cb> forget about 10sec boots though :P
<infinity> uBoot chaining to another uBoot should be nearly instant.
<hrw> ogra-cb: vboot (part of chromium uboot) needs that. we can flash own uboot
<hrw> but brick risk ;(
<infinity> hrw: Nah, better off chaining than bricking.
<infinity> hrw: I assume we'd need to sign our uboot?
<ogra-cb> ++
<infinity> (Which we can easily do if we have the key and it's publicly-known, cause we can just slap it in the source package)
<RaYmAn> hrw: well, once you have dev-mode ro firmware installed, you're back to zero brickrisk again ;)
<RaYmAn> but yeah.
<hrw> infinity: yes, you need
<hrw> RaYmAn: I have mass market user firmware
 * ogra-cb has a TV and wanders off to it
<hrw> RaYmAn: but I can take dev firmware with exact steps
<RaYmAn> I just flashed dev firmware on mine
<RaYmAn> (ro firmware that is)
<RaYmAn> it was surprisingly painless :) (and now I can presumably safely flash custom RW FW A and RW FW B)
<hrw> RaYmAn: delay at boot still present?
<RaYmAn> hrw: no, you can remove that with gbb flags (well, make it be like, 1-2 seconds)
<RaYmAn> the downside is that official chromeos updates will fail to start (because ro firmware keys are different - a good thing, but it requires a bit more effort to update then)
<hrw> RaYmAn: once we get everything working (maybe never) I can live without chromium os even
<RaYmAn> The ncie thing is that you can just re-enable read-only after installing, so essentially your chromebook is in danger for ~5 minutes, and once that's done, you're just as safe as before (except now, you can sign recovery keys, firmwares etc yourself)
<hrw> RaYmAn: where I can find exact steps and images?
<RaYmAn> hrw: yeah, you can't really, lol. I had to try and piece together things mostly through looking at scripts :/
<hrw> RaYmAn: write a post about it. you will get your 5 minutes of glory
<RaYmAn> i'm planning to try and done some sort of quick guide whenever I manage to get a custom u-boot in RW FW booting
<RaYmAn> lol
<RaYmAn> I can live without those 5 minutes just fine, but I'll do a quick writeup regardless ;)
<hrw> cool
<RaYmAn> It *appears* that just taking out the screw closest to the usb 3 port disables the hardware write protect though - so if you fancy testing that, it would help a lot :P
<hrw> I know that
<hrw> it is public information
<hrw> ;d
<RaYmAn> the public info says you have to take apart the full deive
<RaYmAn> device
<RaYmAn> :/
<hrw> one screw works as SPI write protect
<RaYmAn> sure, but this is an *Externally* available screw
<RaYmAn> I was expecting it to be below the back cover
<hrw> http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os/developer-information-for-chrome-os-devices/samsung-arm-chromebook#TOC-Read-Only-SPI-Flash
<RaYmAn> yeah, well. It's certainly not obvious that you don't need to take it fully apart ;)
<hrw> hm.. it was there..
<RaYmAn> (or rather, that you just need to remove one screw rather than the entire backside)
<RaYmAn> hrw: anyways, primarily, it's just a matter of disabling ro and running the /usr/share/vboot/bin/make_dev_firmware.sh , then /usr/share/vboot/bin/set_gbb_flags.sh 0x31 (which means force_dev_boot_usb, disable fw rollback check and dev screen short delay)
<RaYmAn> the make_dev_firmware.sh sets it to 0x30 by default, which means it leaves out the short delay setting
<hrw> force_dev_boot_usb == always boot from side SD?
<RaYmAn> I dunno - it might prioritize it I guess
<RaYmAn> I haven't checked the vboot source yet
<hrw> bye
<aquarat> I got ubuntu running on my 32GB nexus 7 after I tried the installation on an x86 machine
<aquarat> I think the problem was storage space rather than architectire
<aquarat> *ure
#ubuntu-arm 2012-11-25
<voltagex> hi, I'm trying to use Ubuntu on the Nexus 7 but the touchscreen seems to be miscalibrated - I can't launch any apps as my touches don't register
<fmoreau> hi. could anybody share a version of 'make_ext4fs' which supports device nodes ? thanks in advance
<lilstevie> fmoreau, huh?
<kulve> lilstevie: make_ext4fs doesn't seem to understand anything under /dev when creating a file system image
<kulve> fmoreau: I also noticed that it might make all files owned by root (at least when run with sudo).
<lilstevie> kulve, okay... why would you want to do that anyway
<fmoreau> kulve: that's correct at least with the version I'm using
<fmoreau> lilstevie: for /lib/udev/devices directory
<fmoreau> kulve: I think latest version of make_ext4fs support device nodes. I can see this from the source code I downloaded
<lilstevie> but why would you need that
<fmoreau> lilstevie: as said some directories in my rootfs has device nodes, so I need to put them in my rootfs.img
<fmoreau> /lib/udev/devices is an example
<lilstevie> but why?
<lilstevie> AFAIK all the required device nodes should be created by udev
<fmoreau> all devs are created by udev statically in that dir
<fmoreau> because the kernel doesn't report any events for them
<lilstevie> uh
<lilstevie> are you sure?
<fmoreau> almost ;)
<fmoreau> for a description of this directory: http://doc.opensuse.org/documentation/html/openSUSE/opensuse-reference/cha.udev.html#sec.udev.devdir
<lilstevie> fmoreau, no, I mean that it is even used on the nexus 7
<lilstevie> I know what it is for
<fmoreau> well, until you use one of the static devs, then you shouldn't have any issues I guess
<fmoreau> but since it's cleaner to put this directory in my rootfs...
<lilstevie> that still should not need dev node support any more than the empty directory for /dev does
<fmoreau> lilstevie: I agree for /dev/ but I'd like not make an image of my rootfs without the need to hack it.
<fmoreau> does your version of make_ext4fs support dev nodes ?
<fmoreau> bbl
<infinity> robclark: Say, when you get a chance, want to make dri2test work with libnouveau2 on raring?
<nikis> Yow, that was scary.
<nikis> So my Nexus 7 decided not to boot up anymore, and show static lines going through the screen.
<nikis> I thought it was done for.
<nikis> Managed to fix it though :)
#ubuntu-arm 2013-11-18
<jcz> I would like to install ubuntu core rootfs on SD card. Basically, im following this instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core/InstallationExample but i have problems with chrooting and installing the kernel because it is an armhf rootfs. Any ideas how i could bypass this problem?
<ogra_> jcz, are you on a Ubuntu machine doing all this ?
<jcz> ogra_: yes
<ogra_> then you can install qemu-user-static, that will set you up so you can chroot into arm cheroots (after copying one file into the chroot)
<ogra_> install it, then copy /usr/bin/qemu-arm-static to the /usr/bin inside the chroot dir ... then try ot chroot, it should work
<jcz> ogra_: i will try it out now. BTW - how does this work with simply coping the binary? Does the package modify the chroot command to look for this file while chrooting?
<ogra_> no, the package installs a binfmt handler for th kernel ... the kernel notices the binary is for arm and wraps every such binary into a call to qemu-arm-static
<jcz> ogra_: i think it worked :D thanks, really
<ogra_> (the wrapper has the path hardcoded, so to make sure it still works after chrooting, the binary needs to be in the same place)
<jcz> ogra_: at least it managed to launch bash now
<ogra_> there is a qemu-debootstrap too ... that you can use to build such chroots from scratch
<ogra_> (that might be less cut down than ubuntu-core btw)
<jcz> ogra_: oh, ill check it out (dont know what debootstrap is yet)
<jcz> ogra_ i am kind of green in this stuff now
<ogra_> we all were once ;)
<jcz> what is the difference between debootstrap, qemu-debootstrap and just unpacking ubuntu-core?  debootstrap just downloads the image by itself and unpacks?
<ogra_> ubuntu-core is a tarball of a chroot that was built using debootstrap ....
<jcz> and that qemu version?
<ogra_> debootstrap istself can only build for a binary compatible architecture (i.e. x86 on amd64 machines) ...
<jcz> oh
<ogra_> to build a chroot it needs to chroot itself into the new root and configure the packages ...
<jcz> so for arm i need qemu-debootstrap
<ogra_> so if you want a foreign arch you can use debootstrap in two steps (using the --foreign switch) ... in the arm case it would be that the first step is run on your PC and the second would have to run on your arm board
<ogra_> qemu-debootstrap now uses the above explained binfmt method to do both in one go
<ogra_> sand on your PC ... preventing you from having to do the second half on real hardware
<ogra_> s/sand/and/
<jcz> but still i guess it doesnt install the kernel? I need to do this with chrooting and running dpkg -i ?
<ogra_> right, debootstrap only builds root filesystems ...
<ogra_> for kernel and bootloader setup you have to take care yourself
<ogra_> (or use a prebuilt image if someone already took care of that step)
<jcz> i have openwrt on my arm device. When i try to chroot to a ubuntu armhf rootfs on sdcard i get a segfault. Any ideas why would that be? Does it have any connection with using the hard float version?
<jcz> i also tried booting ubuntu image on the device directly, and it failed..
<jcz> im using linux-image-3.8.0-34-generic armhf kernel
<ogra_> if you chroot into the sdcard, was it automounted ?
<jcz> i mounted it manually
<ogra_> (note that udisks disables all binary execution on all automounted devices)
<ogra_> hmm, then it should just work
<jcz> is there any way to see which program segfaults?
 * ogra_ has no idea if the generic armhf kernel can run on openwrt though ... you would have to ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<jcz> just the chroot or i dont know - bash?
<ogra_> what is the exact error message ?
<jcz> yes, just the segmentation fault
<ogra_> and is qemu-arm-static on the sd in /usr/bin/ ?
<jcz> in the rootfs?
<ogra_> indeed
<jcz> yes, it is there
<ogra_> if you chroot into the SD from the PC it needs to be there
<ogra_> and the SD needs to have the right mount options so that binaries can be executed on it
<ogra_> (if qou manually did a mount /dev/mmcblk* or /dev/sdX* on the cmdline, the defaults should usually be file)
<jcz> i did: mkdir /mnt/root; mount /dev/mmcblk0p2 /mnt/root
<jcz> and then chroot /mnt/root
<ogra_> that should work then
<ogra_> as long as qemu-arm-static is in /mnt/root/usr/bin/
<jcz> do i need to use the qemu on arm board?
<jcz> it is already correct architecture
<ogra_> no, thats only for chrooting on the PC
<ogra_> on the board itself you should just get a proper bootloader and kernel setup and point the root= argument of the kernel commandline to the right device ...
<jcz> when booting, i use parameters: console=ttyS0,115200 root=/dev/mmcblk0p2 rw rootfstype=ext4 noinitrd
<jcz> and it just restarts the board after a while
<jcz> the image is properly loaded into the memory from sd card, the checksums are okay
<ogra_> rootfstype should be autodetected by your kernel, it is obsolete ... you might want to add "rootwait" though so the system has enough time to initilize the SD card ...
<jcz> that might be the case... ill check it out in a sec
<ogra_> are you sure that kernel works properly ? did you test it with some other rootfs before ?
 * ogra_ would always start porting to some board with a known working kernel and bootloader 
<jcz> i didnt boot that kernel yet. I think it should work because it is the ubuntu already compiled kernel. The bootloader works properly on the board and boots other stuff.
<jcz> i downloaded it from ubuntu.packages.com
<jcz> argh, adding rootwait didnt help
<ogra_> you are aware that the precompiled ubuntu arm kernels only work on a very limited amount of systems ?
<jcz> hmm, not really :/ so you are suggesting that i need to compile the kernel myself?
<ogra_> (i think it is 4 or 5 boards for the generic kernel in 13.10, ask teh kernel team in #ubuntu-kernels which ones)
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> #ubuntu-kernel ... no "s" in the end
<jcz> i dont see why it doesnt even print anything at all, just restarts
<jcz> i suppose it could not work on the board, but at some point during boot or smth
<ogra_> well, i would try with a known working kernel first
<ogra_> (and bootloader)
#ubuntu-arm 2013-11-19
<sid> I'm trying to run Ubuntu arm from SD card on beagleboard C4, I have the kernel running, it prints the boot log but then nothing happens, no login prompt, nothing. The wiki says that it should automatically reboot after a while but I've been waiting for hours... U-boot is on the NAND flash and I boot the kernel by manually loading the uImage from the SD card. Can someone help please?
<chrs_> hi. anyone around?
<sveinse> The armel and armhf have incompatible abi's right? But IIRC the kernel is ignorant to the abi, isn't it? Is is possible to compile and run an armel binary on an armhf host if the binary is compiled entirely with static libs?
<phh> yes
<phh> actually on ubuntu, you can have both armel and armhf libraries installed at the same time
<sveinse> since when? precise?
<chrs_> anyone have mali opengl es running on arm chromebook?
#ubuntu-arm 2013-11-20
<Nothing_Much> Anybody know how to use libhybris on the desktop?
<ogra_> bug 1237160
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1237160 in initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch (Ubuntu) "initramfs-tools-ubuntu-touch interferes with update-initramfs on amd64" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1237160
<infinity> ogra_: Looks like it shouldn't be hardcoding those library paths, since I suspect we want that to work on x86 touch devices too, if they existed.
<infinity> ogra_: (Or, say, x86 images for goldfish)
<ogra_> yeah, thats why i'm looking at it
<ogra_> it should also have a properly restricted Arch: field
<ogra_> we dont want it on amd64
<ogra_> but thats independent from the general bug
<infinity> ogra_: I see no reason it needs to be artificially arch-restricted.
<ogra_> we only want it on armhf and i386 ... and in a year or two on arm64
<infinity> ogra_: Only because that's all you have devices for right now.  I still see it as an artificial restriction.
<infinity> Oh, it's already arch-restricted anyway. :P
<ogra_> it definitely is an artificial restriction
<ogra_> but a wanted one
<ogra_> infinity, i dont hardcode any lib paths btw, it just uses copy_exec
<ogra_> but it expects armhf
<infinity> ogra_: You totally hardcode library paths, I'm looking right at it.
<infinity> hooks/touch:copy_exec /lib/arm-linux-gnueabihf/libcrypto.so.1.0.0
<ogra_> oh ?
<ogra_> oh !
<ogra_> ok
<infinity> ogra_: See plymouth, which does a sed in debian/rules to get DEB_HOST_MULTIARCH into its hooks file.
<ogra_> will do
<ogra_> btw, did you ever get to make plymouth not pull in the x86 graphics libs ?
<ogra_> we'll need that fix soon
<infinity> Wasn't that fixed ages ago?
<ogra_> nope
<ogra_> i think that fell off the table
<ogra_> and had no importance anymore
<infinity> Pretty sure you're wrong.
<ogra_> (last time i bothered with it was the N7 desktop image... long before the denmark UDS)
<infinity> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-core/daily/current/trusty-core-armhf.manifest
<infinity> ogra_: ^-- plymouth is in there, but no intel/nouveau/radeon stuff.
<ogra_> hmm, it definitely wasnt like that nback then
<ogra_> but then we ripped plymouth out on the N7 ... so it became a non issue
<infinity> libdrm2 no longer pulls in the card-specific plugins at all.
<ogra_> ok
<infinity> Which, in effect, leaves you with genric kms.
<ogra_> well, plymouth will get a Mir backend ...
<ogra_> which should add an abstraction layer
<sveinse> Anyone with experience with odroid-xu?
<sveinse> I'm REALLY looking forward to having a native buildserver with some decent performance
<sveinse> So question is if I can run 12.04 on it. <-- This all depends on having a kernel which is compatible with precise, I guess
<infinity> sveinse: Any reasonably modern kernel should do with the precise userspace.
<sveinse> infinity: Yeah, that is what I thought as well. Esp when 3.11.0 is available on precise
<sveinse> They support 13.04 Ubuntu AFAIK, so there should be no problems using it on precise as well
<sveinse> I.e. they have a kernel which works for 13.04 Ubuntu (that is how I read it)
<sveinse> But there are some ubuntuisms in the kernel, aren't there? Like ureadahead
<infinity> sveinse: The only interesting Ubuntuism is probably apparmor, but you can live without it.
<sveinse> infinity: but are there some overview or patchset of all the ubuntuisms? We have a product running on precise on omap3, but the kernel is fully custom so we have no ubntuisms in there. And ureadahead is sorely missed many times
<infinity> sveinse: Probably a better question for #ubuntu-kernel, but the short answer is "check git".
<infinity> sveinse: You may also find this informative: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Specs/TrustyKernelDeltaReview
<sveinse> infinity: heh, thanks
<sveinse> Does canonical still use tegras for buildds?
<infinity> sveinse: Canonical never used tegras for buildds.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-11-21
<sveinse> infinity: ah, sorry no tegras, I ment pandas. The ones dmtech built
<infinity> sveinse: Ahh.  No, we decomissioned the Pandas over the summer, and I installed a shiny 24-node Highbank chassis to replace them.
#ubuntu-arm 2013-11-23
<bhag_> How to build custom images for arm boards with ssh server and custom username and password on boot
<Nothing_Much> How come I can't upgrade my Ubuntu 13.10 kernel on Armhf?
<Nothing_Much> Is there a problem with the dependencies for Armhf?
<infinity> Nothing_Much: Upgrade it to what?
<Nothing_Much> infinity: Upgrade the Linux kernel from 3.4 to 3.11
<infinity> Nothing_Much: On what device?  Is this Ubuntu touch?
<infinity> Nothing_Much: Touch uses Android kernels, and they lag behind upstream a lot.
<Nothing_Much> Ubuntu desktop on an Odroid-XU
<infinity> Nothing_Much: Oh, that's not a device supported by Ubuntu at all, so talk to the person you got the kernel from. :P
<Nothing_Much> infinity: What do you mean?
<Nothing_Much> Why can't I just upgrade my kernel from Synaptic?
<infinity> Nothing_Much: I mean exactly what I said.  The kernel on that device didn't come from Ubuntu.
<infinity> ARM isn't like x86, different platforms need (sometimes wildly) different kernels.
<infinity> We only support a small number of platforms.
<Nothing_Much> Ah
<infinity> Your device isn't one of them.  So, wherever you got that kernel/image from, they're the people to talk to.
<Nothing_Much> Well, would compiling my own Kernel be good enough?
<infinity> Sure, if you compiled it from sources with support for your board.
<infinity> I suspect it's not entirely supported upstream.
<Nothing_Much> I'm not sure I understand, can I just copy the Linux kernel from github or.. wherever Linus holds the kernel and clone it and compile it?
<highvoltage> Nothing_Much: I think that's the point infinity is making, you can't do that, since you'll need the patches from the manufacturer of your board
<Nothing_Much> Ohh..
<Nothing_Much> Is it possible that Arm would become as easy as x86?
<highvoltage> I think devicetree in the linux kernel is meant to make it somewhat easier, but it doesn't really stop manufacturers from doing weird or completely different things
<infinity> ARMv7 is slowly getting better, but we'll never be able to support ALL boards from one kernel, mainly because once a board is done, no one cares anymore except hobbyists who buy it.
<infinity> ARMv8 should be as easy as x86.  At some point.
<IamTrying> I have Beagle Board - which has a flash card, when i switch on. Does not show anything at all. How can i install Ubuntu 13.x on it please?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-11-18
<applepi> Hi all, I'm working on an ARMHF ubuntu image..  I'm starting with the .img from the website, but is there a way I can chroot into it and apt-get/update some things so I don't have to do it on-boot on every board?
<applepi> I can chroot in after I cp qemu-arm-static into it, and if I mount proc, but nothing networking related works...  I can't apt-get update or anything.
<rbasak> applepi: I usually bind mount in /sys, /proc and /dev.
<applepi> rbasak: and then unmount everything before making it back into a .img file?
<rbasak> applepi: that's what I do, yes.
<rbasak> (well, I loopback mount, so I just unmount everything and my image is ready)
<applepi> rbasak: I'm still getting "qemu: Unsupported syscall: 184" and "ping:  cap_get_proc: Function not implemented"
<applepi> I'm in a virtual machine, if that has any bearing at all.
<applepi> ah wait, it seems it does.
#ubuntu-arm 2014-11-19
<applepi> Hi all..  I'm setting up a 14.04 ARMHF image, and I'm trying to get hostapd on my image that I'm chroot'd into, but I'm getting the 'not available but referred to by another package' thing, has hostapd been lumped in with something else?
<rbasak> applepi: looks like it's in universe. Do you have universe enabled?
<applepi> rbasak: Oh, my mistake, I didn't.  I thought I had done that previously.  Whomp whomp.
<Riku-VPS> my system is not seeing the whole disk, gnome-disks says there's a 30GB partition mounted as the rootfs, gparted doesn't recognize the partition tablet, and everything else says the rootfs is 6.3GB (which I experienced when it ran out of space)
<Riku-VPS> it's a 32GB eMMC flash, there should be a lot more than 6.3GB of space
<Riku-VPS> I want to put some media on it, but I'm almost out of space from software
<Riku-VPS> and the os
#ubuntu-arm 2014-11-20
<Riku-VPS> nobody has any idea at all?
#ubuntu-arm 2014-11-23
<brm_> Hi all, I am wondering if there is a build of the pantheon desktop available, I would like to run an elementaryOS style ubuntu on a Samsung ARM Chromebook
<brm_> anyone around?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-11-19
<AxonetBE> Is there something like logstash-forwarder for arm?
#ubuntu-arm 2015-11-20
<ModFather> hi There,
<ModFather> can i install Ubuntu Mate, on my raspberry pi 1 ( model 2011 ) ?
<k1l_> sadly no.
<k1l_> the rpi1 got a too old chip architecture.
<ModFather> :( thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2015-11-21
<mathieu> Hello, I'm searching network-package for lubuntu 12.04 on arm. It's for a pcduino, I erase it and I cannot find it with the lan. Thanks
#ubuntu-arm 2016-11-21
<tl8atWork> I have a Gumstix Overo with Ubuntu on it but I need some help to compile the graphics driver for it
<tl8atWork> I have a list of instructions but I need advice for 2 bits of information
<tl8atWork> http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/Graphics_SDK_Quick_installation_and_user_guide
#ubuntu-arm 2016-11-23
<flexiondotorg> http://hackerboards.com/first-64-bit-distro-for-raspberry-pi-3-issuse/
<ogra_> flexiondotorg, ppisati has 64bit images for pi3 since a few months already ... but they are worth nothing if you dont have binary blobs for them ... and they use about twice the ram for no benefit
<flexiondotorg> Interesting. Thanks for the feedback.
<ogra_> ask ppisati once he is around he can point you to the bits (the kernel is in his PPA) in case you want to try it
<ogra_> (but be warned, double ram usage for the arm64 app binaries is pretty normal so you eat all ram very quickly)
 * ogra_ goes back vacating :)
#ubuntu-arm 2017-11-20
<DarkSpartan> anyone on atm?
<DarkSpartan> anybody?
<DarkSpartan> ello?
